# Berlusconi:"Jackson Martinez è vicinissimo al Milan"



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

Silvio Berlusconi ai microfoni di QSVS, che sarà trasmesso questa sera, annuncia:"Siamo vicinissimi a chiudere la trattativa per Jackson Martinez. Il giocatore è molto vicino a vestire la maglia del Milan".


Si continua da questo topic di quasi 150 pagine e 100.000 visite -) http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-...a-di-jackson-martinez-35-milioni-vt28979.html


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi annuncia:"Siamo vicinissimi a chiudere la trattativa per Jackson Martinez. Il giocatore è molto vicino a vestire la maglia del Milan".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento


Spero non sia la solita sparata in stile Ancelotti.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi annuncia:"Siamo vicinissimi a chiudere la trattativa per Jackson Martinez. Il giocatore è molto vicino a vestire la maglia del Milan".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento



Speriamo che non sia una delle sue solite sparate.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi annuncia:"Siamo vicinissimi a chiudere la trattativa per Jackson Martinez. Il giocatore è molto vicino a vestire la maglia del Milan".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento



Ilvio please...


----------



## Principe (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi annuncia:"Siamo vicinissimi a chiudere la trattativa per Jackson Martinez. Il giocatore è molto vicino a vestire la maglia del Milan".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento


C'è solo un presidente .....


----------



## Hellscream (12 Giugno 2015)

Sarei quasi portato a vederlo come un segnale negativo... date che sono parole sue...


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

No Raga nooooooo ... Per l amor di Dio stai in silenzio che porti una rogna galattica


----------



## The P (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi annuncia:"Siamo vicinissimi a chiudere la trattativa per Jackson Martinez. Il giocatore è molto vicino a vestire la maglia del Milan".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento
> ...



not bad


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi annuncia:"Siamo vicinissimi a chiudere la trattativa per Jackson Martinez. Il giocatore è molto vicino a vestire la maglia del Milan".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento
> ...



Speriamo di non prenderla in quel posto,io avrei evitato queste dichiarazioni sinceramente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi annuncia:"Siamo vicinissimi a chiudere la trattativa per Jackson Martinez. Il giocatore è molto vicino a vestire la maglia del Milan".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento
> ...



Silenzio dannazione


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Giugno 2015)

Per una volta che Galliani chiude il becco arriva sto qua a straparlare.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2015)

Addio Martinez

Questo porta una sfiga


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Il Giovine 77 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi annuncia:"Siamo vicinissimi a chiudere la trattativa per Jackson Martinez. Il giocatore è molto vicino a vestire la maglia del Milan".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento



fonte?


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi annuncia:"Siamo vicinissimi a chiudere la trattativa per Jackson Martinez. Il giocatore è molto vicino a vestire la maglia del Milan".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento
> ...


Dove sta parlando?


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi ai microfoni di QSVS, che sarà trasmesso questa sera, annuncia:"Siamo vicinissimi a chiudere la trattativa per Jackson Martinez. Il giocatore è molto vicino a vestire la maglia del Milan".
> 
> 
> 
> ...





up


----------



## diavolo (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi ai microfoni di QSVS, che sarà trasmesso questa sera, annuncia:"Siamo vicinissimi a chiudere la trattativa per Jackson Martinez. Il giocatore è molto vicino a vestire la maglia del Milan".
> 
> 
> Si continua da questo topic di quasi 150 pagine e 100.000 visite -) http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-...a-di-jackson-martinez-35-milioni-vt28979.html



Se ha detto così vuol dire che salvo cataclismi...


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se ha detto così vuol dire che salvo cataclismi...



Oppure seconda figuraccia in pochi giorni


----------



## ed.vedder77 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi ai microfoni di QSVS, che sarà trasmesso questa sera, annuncia:"Siamo vicinissimi a chiudere la trattativa per Jackson Martinez. Il giocatore è molto vicino a vestire la maglia del Milan".



Magari se l ha detto ë perchè ha qualche notizia più aggiornata della nostra.
Ha fatto tutto quello che doveva fare,cioè vendere....adesso credo che almeno per 3 mesi possiamo dargli tregua.
Se dice che arriva ...martinez arriva.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2015)

il giovine 77 ha scritto:


> fonte?



qsvs


----------



## markjordan (12 Giugno 2015)

mi tocco


----------



## Reblanck (12 Giugno 2015)

Ci mancava ....


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Giugno 2015)

Aspettiamo una conferma definitiva prima di stappare le bottiglie!


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il topic con più toccate al mondo!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Il topic con più toccate al mondo!


----------



## Marilson (12 Giugno 2015)

bruciatissimo


----------



## Dexter (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi ai microfoni di QSVS, che sarà trasmesso questa sera, annuncia:"Siamo vicinissimi a chiudere la trattativa per Jackson Martinez. Il giocatore è molto vicino a vestire la maglia del Milan".
> 
> 
> Si continua da questo topic di quasi 150 pagine e 100.000 visite -) http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-...a-di-jackson-martinez-35-milioni-vt28979.html



Hanno chiuso e vogliono annunciarlo assieme a Miha, semplice. Magari anche con Ibra e/o Kondogbia


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Il topic con più toccate al mondo!





ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


>


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2015)

Aspettiamo fiduciosi


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2015)

*Basta ragazzi per favore. Se dovete commentare bene. Ma non flood inutile*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo bene e non in Ancelotti 2.0


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi ai microfoni di QSVS, che sarà trasmesso questa sera, annuncia:"Siamo vicinissimi a chiudere la trattativa per Jackson Martinez. Il giocatore è molto vicino a vestire la maglia del Milan".
> 
> 
> Si continua da questo topic di quasi 150 pagine e 100.000 visite -) http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-...a-di-jackson-martinez-35-milioni-vt28979.html



.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi,potete aggiornarci? Ho letto su Twitter che il presidente del Porto ha fatto delle dichiarazioni importanti.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2015)

*Pinto Da Costa, presidente del Porto: "Jackson Martinez ha deciso di andare al Milan"*


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

*Presidente del Porto conferma:" Martinez ha scelto di andare al Milan".*


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,potete aggiornarci? Ho letto su Twitter che il presidente del Porto ha fatto delle dichiarazioni importanti.





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pinto Da Costa, presidente del Porto: Jackson Martinez ha deciso di andare al Milan*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Presidente del Porto conferma:" Martinez ha scelto di andare al Milan".*



Beh,complimenti per la velocità xD


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Presidente del Porto conferma:" Martinez ha scelto di andare al Milan".
> 
> Anche Di Marzio conferma: Martinez al Milan ci siamo. I rossoneri stanno pensando già quando effettuale le visite mediche al giocatore affare ormai fatto.*




.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pinto Da Costa, presidente del Porto: "Jackson Martinez ha deciso di andare al Milan"*



...bene.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pinto Da Costa, presidente del Porto: "Jackson Martinez ha deciso di andare al Milan"*



Aiuto Pinto,aiuto.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pinto Da Costa, presidente del Porto: "Jackson Martinez ha deciso di andare al Milan"*


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2015)

A che ora va in onda la trasmissione?


----------



## sion (12 Giugno 2015)

ma siete seri? se si godicchio


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pinto Da Costa, presidente del Porto: "Jackson Martinez ha deciso di andare al Milan"*



Dai che si stappa!


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> ma siete seri? se si godicchio



Serissimi


----------



## sion (12 Giugno 2015)

ma le dichiarazioni del presidente del porto sono reali o e' qualche fake?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pinto Da Costa, presidente del Porto: "Jackson Martinez ha deciso di andare al Milan"*


Ma che aspettano ad ufficializzare allora?


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

Come immaginavo,o stasera o niente.
Benvenuto Jackson Martinez! E ora Kondogbia e Ibra


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Presidente del Porto conferma:" Martinez ha scelto di andare al Milan, prima di andare in ferie il giocatore ci ha comunicato la volontà di andare via, la clausola è di 35 milioni e fa pagata non si discute, il giocatore ha deciso di andare al Milan per me è indifferente voglio solo che sia felice".
> 
> Anche Di Marzio conferma: Martinez al Milan ci siamo. I rossoneri stanno pensando già quando effettuale le visite mediche al giocatore affare ormai fatto.*




Aggiornato


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Aggiornato



E' fatta davvero??


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> E' fatta davvero??



Si direi proprio di si il presidente del porto ha confermato e pure Di Marzio.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Belrusconi a telelombardia ha aggiunto che per Ibra stanno vedendo e che sperano di fare una squadra da scudetto con 3 attaccanti forti. Aggiunge che con Bee va tutto bene ma anche prima senza di lui il milan andava bene.


----------



## Smarx10 (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pinto Da Costa, presidente del Porto: "Jackson Martinez ha deciso di andare al Milan"*



Sbammmmm! Benvenuto!


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2015)

*Milan Channel: forte ottimismo su Jackson Martinez*


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si direi proprio di si il presidente del porto ha confermato e pure Di Marzio.



Bhè Di Marzio riporta le frasi del presidente del Porto..oddio non ci credo..non riesco a crederci..ha anche confermato che sborseremo la clausola..sarebbe la conferma che c'è il grano!!! DAJE MILAAAAN


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Belrusconi a telelombardia ha aggiunto che per Ibra stanno vedendo e che sperano di fare una squadra da scudetto con 3 attaccanti forti. Aggiunge che con Bee va tutto bene ma *anche prima senza di lui il milan andava bene*.




....l'ultima frase poteva evitarsela.


----------



## Lollo7zar (12 Giugno 2015)

*Berlusconi dice: "Stiamo lavorando per tre attaccanti forti" a Telelombardia
*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: forte ottimismo su Jackson Martinez*


Quindi il cauto ottimismo adesso è diventato addirittura forte!
Io prima di esultare aspetto nero su bianco comunque.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Belrusconi a telelombardia ha aggiunto che per Ibra stanno vedendo e che sperano di fare una squadra da scudetto con 3 attaccanti forti. Aggiunge che con Bee va tutto bene ma anche prima senza di lui il milan andava bene.



Martinez, Ibra, e...?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Giugno 2015)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi dice: "Stiamo lavorando per tre attaccanti forti" a Telelombardia
> *



Tre? Martinez, Ibra e...?


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Martinez, Ibra, e...?



il terzo sarà kondogbia con le figure che fa Berlusca nelle interviste


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Giugno 2015)




----------



## robs91 (12 Giugno 2015)

Pinto Da Costa a Porto Canal: Jackson prima di andare in ferie ci ha annunciato di voler andar via. I 35 mln non si discutono, la clausola va pagata. Ho saputo poco fa che Jackson ha scelto il Milan, è la sua volontá, per me è indifferente. Voglio solo che sia felice".


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Presidente del Porto conferma:" Martinez ha scelto di andare al Milan, prima di andare in ferie il giocatore ci ha comunicato la volontà di andare via, la clausola è di 35 milioni e fa pagata non si discute, il giocatore ha deciso di andare al Milan per me è indifferente voglio solo che sia felice".
> 
> Anche Di Marzio conferma: Martinez al Milan ci siamo. I rossoneri stanno pensando già quando effettuale le visite mediche al giocatore affare ormai fatto.*



Aggiornato con le parole complete del Presidente del Porto.


----------



## markjordan (12 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Martinez, Ibra, e...?


kondo , x B i cc non esistono
ahahahah


----------



## mark (12 Giugno 2015)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi dice: "Stiamo lavorando per tre attaccanti forti" a Telelombardia
> *



Ma che lavorassero per un altro centrocampista forte o per un difensore forte!!


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2015)

aron ha scritto:


> *ufficiale! Jackson martinez!!!!! *



ufficiale?? Dove??


----------



## diavolo (12 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


>




Ottimooo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Giugno 2015)

Bene bene, e il primo è in cassaforte a quanto sembra. Ora sotto con gli altri.


----------



## koti (12 Giugno 2015)

e andiamo si!!!


----------



## sion (12 Giugno 2015)

voi non vi rendete bene conto della portata dell'acquisto..oltre il valore del giocatore...il valore simbolico che tutto questo ha


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2015)

Non è ancora UFFICIALE.


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è ancora UFFICIALE.



aH ecco...non fatemi sti scherzi!!


----------



## Litte2307 (12 Giugno 2015)

Per quanto riguarda le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, secondo me la squadra già prima non era così male, cioè avrebbe potuto competere almeno per un posto in Europa League... E invece abbiamo dovuto lottare quasi per la permanenza in A
... Vabbè, cmq il Berlusca si sarà riferito con quella frase al Milan di anni fa: ricordiamoci che fino a tre anni fa il Milan era terzo in classifica. Felicissimo che sia arrivato ormai Jackson Martinez, punta fortissima di altissimo livello, ora finalmente stiamo tornando il Milan che tutti conoscono e il prossimo anno dobbiamo fare a tutti i gobbi :-D


----------



## kYMERA (12 Giugno 2015)

Ecco infatti, ragazzi non è ufficiale. 
Non vorrei che saltasse qualcosa alle visite mediche o cose varie... Quindi non diamo annunci che non esistono.


----------



## Giangy (12 Giugno 2015)

Finalmente arriva il primo colpo! Tre attaccanti? Forse voleva dire un esterno, o il terzo è Niang


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> voi non vi rendete bene conto della portata dell'acquisto..oltre il valore del giocatore...il valore simbolico che tutto questo ha


Ce ne rendiamo conto invece...ora ci spero sul serio per Kondogbia e Ibra ma soprattutto HUMMELS o GODIN *_* che sia la volta buona?


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (12 Giugno 2015)

Jackson Martinez, cioè vi rendete conto?
Comunque Di Marzio ha confermato pure lui! e il Milan sta già programmando le visite mediche!


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

Questa è una dimostrazione di forza CLAMOROSA . 

Ora sotto con gli altri ... Minimo Kondo poi magari Ibra è un difensore ... Bagai WE ARE BACK!!!!


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Bene bene, e il primo è in cassaforte a quanto sembra. Ora sotto con gli altri.



Aspettati un effetto cascata.


----------



## markjordan (12 Giugno 2015)

B x me ,e ci credo , intende che avrebbe investito anche senza bee


----------



## kYMERA (12 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> visite mediche fra un mese , vabbe' dai



No ma non è la prima volta che saltino le cose per "problemi ai denti" o cose varie. Meglio essere sicuri.


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Aspettati un effetto cascata.



Sicuramente Kondogbia e Ibra (che vede che il Milan non scherza!)


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è ancora UFFICIALE.



L'ufficialità definitiva non c'è mai senza visite mediche, ma è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

Le visite le possono fare dopo la coppa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Giugno 2015)

lol certo che andare dal Porto, che è una tra le società più care d'Europa, e cacciare 35 cucuzze in faccia al loro presidente per pagare l'intera clausola come se nulla fosse è una roba che non mi sarei neanche lontanamente immaginato fino a 3-4 giorni fa. Con questo probabile affare abbiamo speso più ora che negli ultimi 4 mercati consecutivi.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'ufficialità definitiva non c'è mai senza visite mediche, ma è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.



...non aspettiamo certo le visite mediche ma almeno che ci sia l'annuncio.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Le visite le possono fare dopo la coppa



Coppa maledetta. Starà li a faticare


----------



## medjai (12 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


>


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...non aspettiamo certo le visite mediche ma almeno che ci sia l'annuncio.



Appunto, se è fatta stasera dovrebbe esserci l'annuncio.


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Finalmente arriva il primo colpo! Tre attaccanti? Forse voleva dire un esterno, o il terzo è Niang



Intende dire Brahimi, o un altro simile. In questo caso si giocherebbe col 4-2-4
Ma non è minimanente da escludere che si giochi con Bonaventura trequartista dietro Ibra e Jackson Martinez.


----------



## Iblahimovic (12 Giugno 2015)

Il presidente del porto ha confermato


----------



## Alex (12 Giugno 2015)

speriamo si concluda bene con le visite mediche


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

maggiecloun ha scritto:


> *presidente del porto conferma:" martinez ha scelto di andare al milan".
> 
> anche di marzio conferma: Martinez al milan ci siamo. I rossoneri stanno pensando già quando effettuale le visite mediche al giocatore affare ormai fatto.*




* quotate*


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (12 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo che la colombia vada subito fuori dalla coppa, ma la vedo dura. Se arriva in fondo la finale è il 4 luglio, comunque come dice suma su facebook l'annuncio può essere dato solo dopo le visite mediche


----------



## The P (12 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Intende dire Brahimi, o un altro simile. In questo caso si giocherebbe col 4-2-4
> Ma non è minimanente da escludere che si giochi con Bonaventura trequartista dietro Ibra e Jackson Martinez.



certo che con tutto il rispetto, la stima e l'affetto per Jack, dietro quei due non c'entra nulla. Poi non è assolutamente un assistman. Non è bravo a dire il vero proprio a servire in profondità. Una delle qualità migliori invece di Brahimi.


----------



## Konrad (12 Giugno 2015)

Ma se fosse vero e se Galliani partisse lunedì come pare per un viaggio franco-iberico (Kondogbia e Miranda)...e sapendo che qualcosa alla fine con Ibrahimovic verrà fuori (vedasi rinnovo Abate e ritorno Ely = "favorini" a Mr. Raiola)...

Se tutto questo fosse vero e si realizzasse tipo mosaico...fine settimana prossima chiama Carletto..." Adià...sai che te dico? Ma io torno!"


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (12 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Intende dire Brahimi, o un altro simile. In questo caso si giocherebbe col 4-2-4
> Ma non è minimanente da escludere che si giochi con *Bonaventura trequartista dietro Ibra e Jackson Martinez*.



fosse veramente così vedrei un Bonaventura da 20 gol l'anno prossimo...ne ha fatti 12 Nocerino....


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2015)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> fosse veramente così vedrei un Bonaventura da 20 gol l'anno prossimo...ne ha fatti 12 Nocerino....



Infatti, io ce lo vedo benissimo Jack dietro quei due


----------



## anakyn101 (12 Giugno 2015)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Presidente del Porto conferma:" Martinez ha scelto di andare al Milan".*




.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (12 Giugno 2015)

GRAZIE PRESIDENTE!!!
E sono serio...tre anni da dimenticare ma da come sembra non ci ha venduto al primo thoir di turno!!
E ha ancora il 52%!
Quest estate....GODO


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Presidente del Porto conferma:" Martinez ha scelto di andare al Milan".*









e uno. 
peccato ci sia di mezzo la coppa america, a quando slittano le visite ?


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> e uno.
> peccato ci sia di mezzo la coppa america, a quando slittano le visite ?



Ma scusate le visite non può farle in Colombia? Mi pare che Khedira per la juve le abbia fatte in Spagna..


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma scusate le visite non può farle in Colombia?



...le deve fare con i medici del Milan


----------



## Jack14 (12 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


>



Grandissimo!!!! Il cha cha cha è nostro!!!!


----------



## Black (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pinto Da Costa, presidente del Porto: "Jackson Martinez ha deciso di andare al Milan"*



e vaiiiiii!!!! è fatta!!!   

sono contentissimo perchè finalmente abbiamo un grandissimo centravanti! ma soprattutto per il segnale che viene dato. Dopo anni di elemosina, prestiti e parametri zero, siamo finalmente tornati! quindi ora non ci sono più limiti e mi aspetto che Ibra/Kondogbia e altri possono essere nostri. Avremo finalmente un Milan degno di questo nome!!

venerdì scorso c'è stato il ribaltamento societario. Questo venerdì l'acquisto di Martinez! fantastico ragazzi!


----------



## 666psycho (12 Giugno 2015)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi dice: "Stiamo lavorando per tre attaccanti forti" a Telelombardia
> *




il terzo attaccante è Pato..


----------



## Isao (12 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Presidente del Porto conferma:" Martinez ha scelto di andare al Milan".*


----------



## Jaqen (12 Giugno 2015)

Quindi il calcio è morto  rosicate inglesi


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> e vaiiiiii!!!! è fatta!!!
> 
> sono contentissimo perchè finalmente abbiamo un grandissimo centravanti!



E' dai tempi di Weah che non abbiamo un attaccante simile.
Con Ibrahimovic farebbe una coppia dalla possenza fisica che non si vede dai periodi di Gullit e Van Basten.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

grazie mister bee


----------



## robs91 (12 Giugno 2015)

Quanto godo


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> il terzo attaccante è Pato..



No grazie


----------



## Heaven (12 Giugno 2015)

Colpaccio


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> il terzo attaccante è Pato..



Bono che s'è appena svincolato dal Corinthians


----------



## Dany20 (12 Giugno 2015)

È fattaaa. Finalmente!


----------



## markjordan (12 Giugno 2015)

pato gratis io lo prendo , sinisa lo inquadra e poi ve saluto


----------



## Dexter (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pinto Da Costa, presidente del Porto: "Jackson Martinez ha deciso di andare al Milan"*



Sono quasi commosso. Più che per il giocatore in sè per il fatto che forse, dopo anni, torneremo ad essere una squadra che lotta per qualcosa. Guardare le partite ora avrà senso, tornerò ad esultare per un gol dopo tanto tempo magari.


----------



## Konrad (12 Giugno 2015)

E se Mihajlovic riuscisse a disciplinare (per il suo bene) Menez?
Voglio dire lui che si muove dietro o intorno al duo Ibra-JM...tantissima roba...e le alternative sarebbero Niang e Honda...

Sinceramente dubito che con 2 prime punte come i primi due si possa giocare a 3...quindi il Faraone lo vedrei male


----------



## pisolo22 (12 Giugno 2015)

Ora pensiamo al centrocampo e difesa che colpaccio signore* J.M 9* finalmente torniamo protagonisti sul mercato dopo tanti anni di anonimato almeno 4 perchè a parte l'anno dello scudo 10\11 e il singolo colpo Balotelli non abbiamo mai speso tanti soldi e speriamo che sia solo il 1o di almeno altri 3\4 grandi acquisti!!!!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


>



Sììiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii. E il primo grande colpo e ' andato a segno. Finalmente un grande centravanti! 
E vai


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (12 Giugno 2015)

grande attaccante,grandissimo acquisto,che potrebbe davvero segnare il nostro ritorno ai vertici.

Era dai tempi di Nesta che non veniva fatto un investimento di questa portata


----------



## Jaqen (12 Giugno 2015)

Che colpo. E preso prima del ritiro.


----------



## walter 22 (12 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


>



Ottimo e uno, adesso andiamo in francia e portiamoci via Ibra e Kondogbia


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pinto Da Costa, presidente del Porto: "Jackson Martinez ha deciso di andare al Milan"*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Presidente del Porto conferma:" Martinez ha scelto di andare al Milan".*









*E uno!!!*


----------



## MissRossonera (12 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Presidente del Porto conferma:" Martinez ha scelto di andare al Milan".*



Evvaii,e uno è andato! Per modalità,cifre e periodo questo affare ha proporzioni epiche. Volevo salutare gli amici inglesi e fargli le condoglianze,visto che oggi il calcio è morto! 
Ora è giusto concentrarsi sul centrocampo e magari su un centrale forte.


----------



## Snake (12 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Presidente del Porto conferma:" Martinez ha scelto di andare al Milan".*


----------



## Dany20 (12 Giugno 2015)

Vola condor, vola e ora portaci Ibra, Kondogbia e un difensore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Presidente del Porto conferma:" Martinez ha scelto di andare al Milan".*


Sono emozionato, perché prendiamo un grande attaccante ma soprattutto perché spendiamo *35 milioni di euro!!!*
Ma vi rendete conto ragazzi, 35 milioni di euro per un giocatore, da quand'è che non si sborsavano queste cifre? Adesso lo possiamo dire, il Milan sta tornando.


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2015)

Fantastico, poco da dire.
Che colpo anche per la serie A, ora continuiamo e chiudiamo gli altri affari!!!!!


----------



## Lo Gnu (12 Giugno 2015)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 

Questo è un colpo importantissimo sia per il tipo di giocatore acquistato sia per il messaggio che comunica. Pagare l'intera clausola, dopo gli ultimi anni, è un vero e proprio atto di forza. Significa: "*Weilà mondo.. siamo tornati!!!!*"


----------



## Casnop (12 Giugno 2015)

Dopo venti anni, la reincarnazione di George Weah. Un grande colpo per il Milan, vivissimi complimenti e gratitudine per chi lo ha reso possibile. E non finisce qui...


----------



## TheZio (12 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


>



Che bello entro e.... JM!!! 
Comunque fioi hanno toccato il condor nell orgoglio! Adesso si può finalmente scatenare!!!


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2015)

Stiamo imbastendo uno squadrone e giochiamo ogni 7 giorni, credo che qualche preoccupazione la potremmo dare mi sa....


----------



## 666psycho (12 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Bono che s'è appena svincolato dal Corinthians



appunto... Haha


----------



## O Animal (12 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Dopo venti anni, la reincarnazione di George Weah. Un grande colpo per il Milan, vivissimi complimenti e gratitudine per chi lo ha reso possibile. E non finisce qui...



Non toccarmi King George per piacere che quando era arrivato era il capocannoniere della champions e il pallone d'oro...


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> E se Mihajlovic riuscisse a disciplinare (per il suo bene) Menez?
> Voglio dire lui che si muove dietro o intorno al duo Ibra-JM...tantissima roba...e le alternative sarebbero Niang e Honda...
> 
> Sinceramente dubito che con 2 prime punte come i primi due si possa giocare a 3...quindi il Faraone lo vedrei male



Ibra, Jackson Martinez e Bonaventura in questo momento comporrebbero l'attacco. In panchina: Honda, Niang, Suso e Mastour.
Menez, così come El Shaarawy, avrebbe poco spazio.
Inoltre sarebbe insostenibile un attacco con Menez, Ibra e Jackson Martinez, perchè nessuno di questi tre fa la fase difensiva, anche se Jackson Martinez è uno che comunque a sprazzi dà una mano quando c'è da ripiegare. 
E gli spazi si restringeranno ulteriormente se arriverà un altro attaccante.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Giugno 2015)

Ma è il giocatore più costoso nella storia del Milan?


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

Mr Bee disse:"I soldi non sono un problema. Ora però pensiamo a lavorare".

A questo club serviva solo una cosa: tornare normale.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma è il giocatore più costoso nella storia del Milan?



Per ora  credo di no.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

Fate come volete ma io continuo a non crederci


----------



## Snake (12 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma è il giocatore più costoso nella storia del Milan?



No, Rui Costa fu pagato circa 80 miliardi. Sarebbe il secondo insieme ad Inzaghi


----------



## Aragorn (12 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


>



Aspetto l'ufficialità prima di festeggiare. Confesso però che sono molto molto eccitato


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mr Bee disse:"I soldi non sono un problema. Ora però pensiamo a lavorare".
> 
> A questo club serviva solo una cosa: tornare normale.




Ma no i soldi li mette il nano  non senti come si vanta ?


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma è il giocatore più costoso nella storia del Milan?



Rui Costa e Inzaghi furono pagati di più


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

che vi avevo detto?? era fatta.... e adesso andiamoci a prendere kondogbia, così li annunciamo assieme.  

We are back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Giugno 2015)

Pedullà sta incensando le mosse del Milan!! Ha detto che siamo messi benissimo per tutte e 3 le star e poi si va sul difensore


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma no i soldi li mette il nano  non senti come si vanta ?



Beh normale glieli ha prestati ora sono suoi


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Beh normale glieli ha prestati ora sono suoi


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mr Bee disse:"I soldi non sono un problema. Ora però pensiamo a lavorare".
> 
> A questo club serviva solo una cosa: tornare normale.



Grande Beeeeeeee!!!! Compriamo tutti.  Il nostro budget è, e deve essere ∞


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2015)

super_lollo ha scritto:


>



ahhahahaahahahahahahahahhaahahahhahahahahahahahah


----------



## Black (12 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Pedullà sta incensando le mosse del Milan!! Ha detto che siamo messi benissimo per tutte e 3 le star e poi si va sul difensore



speriamo sia vero. E se il calibro dei giocatori è questo, direi che Hummels non è irraggiungibile!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pinto Da Costa, presidente del Porto: "Jackson Martinez ha deciso di andare al Milan"*





Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


>



Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, che colpaccio ragazzi!!!!!!!! Stiamo tornando  E adesso a cascata tutti gli altri colpi!!!


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Grande Beeeeeeee!!!! Compriamo tutti.  Il nostro budget è, e deve essere ∞






martinmilan ha scritto:


> grazie mister bee



Bravissimo Bee: non ha ancora cacciato un Euro!!!


----------



## Tic (12 Giugno 2015)

Andiamo ad Oporto, Adriano! Andiamo a prenderci Jackson Martinez!!


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Andiamo ad Oporto, Adriano! Andiamo a prenderci Jackson Martinez!!



...Martinez ora si trova in Cile


----------



## Tic (12 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...Martinez ora si trova in Cile



Vabbè si il senso è quello


----------



## 28Maggio03 (12 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi Per Jackson Martinez e' fatta  finalmente erano 5 anni che non si faceva un grande colpo sono molto ottimista quest'anno torniamo dove meritiamo....e gli interisti rosicano u.u


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Giugno 2015)

E non solo loro


----------



## il condor (13 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Bravissimo Bee: non ha ancora cacciato un Euro!!!



lo so che non è lui che sgancia il grano, era una risposta al limite del budget


----------



## 7volte (13 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi andrò pure controcorrente, ma sti soldi per il colombiano non li spenderei...mi spiego meglio: avendo ormai in mano, a sensazione , Ibra io mi fionderei più su di un centrocampista ed un difensore entrambi top!


----------



## Blu71 (13 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Sportitalia è possibile l'invio di una spedizione del Milan in Cile per effettuare le visite mediche a Martinez.*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Giugno 2015)

É dal 2005 che il Milan non va da una societá e sice: voglio questo giocatore, quanto costa? Ecco la grana, dammi il giocatore. É 10 anni (dalla cessione di Sheva) che si va a ad elemosinare, riciclare scarti o giocatori di piccole squadre, scegliendo tra quelli che arrivano gratis per contratto scaduto.

Bee svolta epocale


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

7volte ha scritto:


> Ragazzi andrò pure controcorrente, ma sti soldi per il colombiano non li spenderei...mi spiego meglio: avendo ormai in mano, a sensazione , Ibra io mi fionderei più su di un centrocampista ed un difensore entrambi top!



Ibra qualche partita la salterà (capita sempre ogni anno), senza di lui con chi giochiamo in attacco? Martinez ci permette di avere come minimo un grande attaccante per tutto l'anno in campo.
E poi Ibra non la vuole più fare la prima punta, vuole giocare da seconda punta (credo anche per autopreservazione. Lui è un perfezionista che vuole giocare sempre, quindi se deve evitare di reggere l'attacco da solo può tirare un po' il fiato ogni tanto e durare tutta la stagione ai suoi livelli)

Caso strano sono sempre stati definiti l'uno l'alternativa dell'altro finché Galliani non si è messo in contatto la prima volta con Ibra, dopo due ore si parlava del fatto che uno non escludeva l'altro.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportitalia è possibile l'invio di una spedizione del Milan in Cile per effettuare le visite mediche a Martinez.*




La Gazzetta dello Sport: Jackson Martinez è un giocatore del Milan.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport: Jackson Martinez è un giocatore del Milan.



Ottimo, allora è fatta.


----------



## 28Maggio03 (13 Giugno 2015)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É dal 2005 che il Milan non va da una societá e sice: voglio questo giocatore, quanto costa? Ecco la grana, dammi il giocatore. É 10 anni (dalla cessione di Sheva) che si va a ad elemosinare, riciclare scarti o giocatori di piccole squadre, scegliendo tra quelli che arrivano gratis per contratto scaduto.
> 
> Bee svolta epocale



Bravissimo e' quello che penso anch'io....cioe' questo signore all'inizio era guardato con diffidenza da tutti....si diceva fosse un faccendiere in cerca di facile pubblicita'....io guardo ai fatti,ci ha fatto alleare con il fondo d'investimento piu' potente al mondo,ossia la Doyen che nella sua scuderia possiede dei giocatori fortissimi....che differenza con Tohir  loro Hernanes con i prestiti bancari e giocatori in prestito elemosinati in giro noi Jackson a 35 milioni....e se dovesse arrivare Kondogbia vado a mettere lo champagne in frigo ragazzi....quello e' veramente forte.....


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

prendiamo tutti...condor non lasciare nulla!!!!


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport: Jackson Martinez è un giocatore del Milan.



Da un decennio almeno non vedevo più titoloni cosi riferiti al nostro mercato!


----------



## 7volte (13 Giugno 2015)

Io quei soldi li i vestirei dietro ed in difesa...come alternativa in attacco 1ualcosa a meno la trovi! Senza coppe Ibra giochera sempre ed hai comu que altre punte che attualmente sono dei rossoneri ( menez, matri, faraone e Niang) e comunque Eder a 15 te lo porti e come. I rimaneti 20 li metti per un difensore Top che per noi sarebbe INDISPENSABILMENTE DI VITALE IMPORTANZA


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

Grande acquisto. Sapete se è titolare nella Colombia? Meglio che gioca poco lo preserviamo


----------



## pazzomania (13 Giugno 2015)

Saranno le 6 birre..ma mi collego a quest'ora con un ansia che non provavo da anni sugli aggiornamenti..e trovo queste notizie.

Se non avessi un cuore di pietra .... VERSEREI LACRIME DI COMMOZIONE.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2015)

Quando gioca la Colombia? Il titolare è Falcao?


----------



## siioca (13 Giugno 2015)

no,per l attacco della colombia il titolare è Falcao


----------



## medjai (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Grande acquisto. Sapete se è titolare nella Colombia? Meglio che gioca poco lo preserviamo



No, con la nazionale non è titolare perche non segna troppo. 

Domani farà la riserva.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport: Jackson Martinez è un giocatore del Milan.





.


----------



## siioca (13 Giugno 2015)

ho letto da un certo Matteo Pedrosi ,che il milan potrebbe prendere un Lucas Lima del Santos,sempre grazie alla collaborazione con doyen...sembra davvero forte...


----------



## siioca (13 Giugno 2015)

ho letto da un certo Matteo Pedrosi ,che il milan potrebbe prendere Lucas Lima del Santos,sempre grazie alla collaborazione con doyen...sembra davvero forte...


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> No, con la nazionale non è titolare perche non segna troppo.
> 
> Domani farà la riserva.



Bacca pure gli è sopra nelle gerarchie?


----------



## cris (13 Giugno 2015)

non avete idea di quanto la gente rosichi. godo.


----------



## medjai (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Bacca pure gli è sopra nelle gerarchie?



Si. Ma perche con la nazionale non ha fortuna. Sempre è stato un uomo di club, dove sempre l'ha fatto benissimo, non in nazionale purtroppo, ma meglio per noi !


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Giugno 2015)

Benvenuto cha cha cha!


----------



## alcyppa (13 Giugno 2015)

Uno non può andare a suonare che succede il finimondo.

Ma davvero sembra sia fatta per tutti e 3?


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Giugno 2015)

E fatta per Jackson, per Zlatan e Kondogbia manca ancora..


----------



## peppe75 (13 Giugno 2015)

Finalmente stiamo per tornare.....tremate tutti!!&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Dapone (13 Giugno 2015)

quasi le 4 di mattina e io sono qui avido di notizie sul Milan. grazie a prescindere Bee.


----------



## malos (13 Giugno 2015)

*Il presidente del Porto: "Ha scelto i rossoneri".*


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Si. Ma perche con la nazionale non ha fortuna. Sempre è stato un uomo di club, dove sempre l'ha fatto benissimo, non in nazionale purtroppo, ma meglio per noi !



L ho chiesto con la speranza che non giocasse un minuto ahahah


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi dice: "Stiamo lavorando per tre attaccanti forti" a Telelombardia
> *



a me pare che vogliono ricreare il modulo storico col trequartista...mi sembra un dettame nostalgico del presidente.Una sua richiesta.Per questo non mi stupirei se il terzo attaccante che cita fosse un numero 10 da mettere dietro a quei 2.
Non mi stupirei affatto....


----------



## Tobi (13 Giugno 2015)

Comunque io credo che il Milan che verrà non sarà il City Psg o Real di turno che per ogni giocatore butta montagne di soldi o va a spendere 80 milioni per un giocatore solo.

Ma piuttosto credo si andranno a spendere quei 30 - 35 milioni andando su giocatori di futuro avvenire (Kondogbia, Brahimi) e su qualche giocatore gia pronto.


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Comunque io credo che il Milan che verrà non sarà il City Psg o Real di turno che per ogni giocatore butta montagne di soldi o va a spendere 80 milioni per un giocatore solo.
> 
> Ma piuttosto credo si andranno a spendere quei 30 - 35 milioni andando su giocatori di futuro avvenire (Kondogbia, Brahimi) e su qualche giocatore gia pronto.


Esatto e sarebbe una buona cosa che io personalmente preferisco.


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> a me pare che vogliono ricreare il modulo storico col trequartista...mi sembra un dettame nostalgico del presidente.Una sua richiesta.Per questo non mi stupirei se il terzo attaccante che cita fosse un numero 10 da mettere dietro a quei 2.
> Non mi stupirei affatto....


Sono d'accordo secondo me sarà brahimi, a pelle mi viene da dire questo nome


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo secondo me sarà brahimi, a pelle mi viene da dire questo nome



anche perchè se la juve(nostro stesso modulo) si presenta con oscar o mikhytarian dietro le punte allora il distacco rimane incolmabile la davanti.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo secondo me sarà brahimi, a pelle mi viene da dire questo nome



non conosco tantissimo Brahimi, può fare il trequartista centrale?
e se invece avessero in mente Ibra dietro le punte? con Menez prima alternativa...


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> anche perchè se la juve(nostro stesso modulo) si presenta con oscar o mikhytarian dietro le punte allora il distacco rimane incolmabile la davanti.



Esatto io direi che la juve per abbassare il livello deve perdere tevez e tenere pirlo che è in fase ampiamente calante, mentre kedhira fisicamente va valutato.


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> non conosco tantissimo Brahimi, può fare il trequartista centrale?
> e se invece avessero in mente Ibra dietro le punte? con Menez prima alternativa...



brahimo è esterno..credo in caso cerchino un trequartista puro..ibra non ha più il passo per venire a prendersi il pallone dietro.


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Esatto io direi che la juve per abbassare il livello deve perdere tevez e tenere pirlo che è in fase ampiamente calante, mentre kedhira fisicamente va valutato.



hanno molti soldi quest anno,vedrai che li sostituiranno bene.Io vorrei giocarmela subito per lo scudetto!


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> hanno molti soldi quest anno,vedrai che li sostituiranno bene.Io vorrei giocarmela subito per lo scudetto!



Io invece sono dell'idea che Tevez verrà rimpiazzato da Mandzukic o Van persie, gente non a livello dell'argentino mentre Cavani lo vedo impossibile per causa d'ingaggio e perchè se Ibra va via il psg non se ne priva. Insomma non so certo che dopo i 40 milioni per Dybala, la juve spenda ancora tanto


----------



## Sotiris (13 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> brahimo è esterno..credo in caso cerchino un trequartista puro..ibra non ha più il passo per venire a prendersi il pallone dietro.



anche questo è vero, allora Ibra seconda punta che svaria dove gli pare, Jackson davanti e trequartista di passo, alla Kaka primi anni


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan paghera' i 35 milioni della clausola di Martinez ma Galliani comunque e' riuscito ad ottenere una dilazione sul pagamento rispetto ai sessanta giorni che erano indicati sul contratto del colombiano.*


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan paghera' i 35 milioni della clausola di Martinez ma Galliani comunque e' riuscito ad ottenere una dilazione sul pagamento rispetto ai sessanta giorni che erano indicati sul contratto del colombiano.*



Il condor colpisce sempre


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> anche questo è vero, allora Ibra seconda punta che svaria dove gli pare, Jackson davanti e trequartista di passo, alla Kaka primi anni



il trequartista può essere anche bonaventura eh...il passo ce l'ha.Solo che conoscendo berlusconi,se vuole fare le cose in grande davvero,prenderà un nome di grido.


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Io invece sono dell'idea che Tevez verrà rimpiazzato da Mandzukic o Van persie, gente non a livello dell'argentino mentre Cavani lo vedo impossibile per causa d'ingaggio e perchè se Ibra va via il psg non se ne priva. Insomma non so certo che dopo i 40 milioni per Dybala, la juve spenda ancora tanto



attenzione che la juve non starà a guardare però..il bello è questo.Con i nostri acquisti scateneremo un effetto domino in tutta la serie A che ne gioverebbe sotto l'aspetto dello spettacolo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan paghera' i 35 milioni della clausola di Martinez ma Galliani comunque e' riuscito ad ottenere una dilazione sul pagamento rispetto ai sessanta giorni che erano indicati sul contratto del colombiano.*


Ottimo. Da quant'è che non pagavamo così tanto per un giocatore?


----------



## cremone (13 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> attenzione che la juve non starà a guardare però..il bello è questo.Con i nostri acquisti scateneremo un effetto domino in tutta la serie A che ne gioverebbe sotto l'aspetto dello spettacolo.



Ci sono ancora gli effetti della crisi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2015)

La cosa che mi esalta è quella di di aver speso non solo 35 milioni ma di non aver nemmeno "trattato", siamo andati là e da spacconi gli abbiamo pagato la clausola, quando di solito le nostre trattative sono sempre state estenuanti per la barboneria del condor.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ottimo. Da quant'è che non pagavamo così tanto per un giocatore?



Quello più vicino temporalmente è Nesta nel 2002/2003 (31M). 

Jackson sarà il secondo giocatore più pagato della storia del Milan, dopo Rui Costa (85 miliardi). Inzaghi venne per 70 miliardi ma fu incluso pure Zenoni per abbassare il cash.


----------



## S T B (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quello più vicino temporalmente è Nesta nel 2002/2003 (31M).
> 
> Jackson sarà il secondo giocatore più pagato della storia del Milan, dopo Rui Costa (85 miliardi). Inzaghi venne per 70 miliardi ma fu incluso pure Zenoni per abbassare il cash.



Zenoni


----------



## Il Genio (13 Giugno 2015)

Certo che non odiare la gazzetta è proprio impossibile.

Pur di non dare risalto al mercato fantastico che stiamo facendo, cosa s'inventano? 
Che i gobbi sono sul brasiliano Danilo del Braga.
Certo, dopo che il Barça li ha tranvati con un paio di colpi sui loro obbiettivi.

Ma finirà, eccome se finirà...


----------



## mandraghe (13 Giugno 2015)

Sull'internet è tutto un "come lo pagano?", "non ci credo che sia loro", "figurariamoci se va al Milan", "ci sono i ballottaggi, sveglia!!1!!1!" e altre amenità varie.

Ah e ovviamente c'è l'immancabile articolo sul corsera sugli oscuri fondi di investimento. Improvvisamente ora sono tutti esperti di fondi di investimento...


----------



## sion (13 Giugno 2015)

aahahaha aspettatevi un rosicamento al limite del record come mai forse ce stato


----------



## koti (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan paghera' i 35 milioni della clausola di Martinez ma Galliani comunque e' riuscito ad ottenere una dilazione sul pagamento rispetto ai sessanta giorni che erano indicati sul contratto del colombiano.*





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sull'internet è tutto un "come lo pagano?", "non ci credo che sia loro", "figurariamoci se va al Milan", "ci sono i ballottaggi, sveglia!!1!!1!" e altre amenità varie.
> 
> Ah e ovviamente c'è l'immancabile articolo sul corsera sugli oscuri fondi di investimento. Improvvisamente ora sono tutti esperti di fondi di investimento...


Ho letto alcuni juventini sostenere: "vale Llorente, ne più ne meno".


----------



## bmb (13 Giugno 2015)

Llorente l'anno scorso gli ha fatto vincere lo scudetto. Magari.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Ho letto alcuni juventini sostenere: "vale Llorente, ne più ne meno".



Questa é epica.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sull'internet è tutto un "come lo pagano?", "non ci credo che sia loro", "figurariamoci se va al Milan", "ci sono i ballottaggi, sveglia!!1!!1!" e altre amenità varie.
> 
> Ah e ovviamente c'è l'immancabile articolo sul corsera sugli oscuri fondi di investimento. Improvvisamente ora sono tutti esperti di fondi di investimento...



immagino il loro fegato quando vedranno Ibra a Malpensa


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sull'internet è tutto un "come lo pagano?", "non ci credo che sia loro", "figurariamoci se va al Milan", "ci sono i ballottaggi, sveglia!!1!!1!" e altre amenità varie.
> 
> Ah e ovviamente c'è l'immancabile articolo sul corsera sugli oscuri fondi di investimento. Improvvisamente ora sono tutti esperti di fondi di investimento...





sion ha scritto:


> aahahaha aspettatevi un rosicamento al limite del record come mai forse ce stato


ahahahahaha è vero in giro si sta rosicando parecchio


----------



## Sotiris (13 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ahahahahaha è vero in giro si sta rosicando parecchio



siamo riusciti a rovinar loro il quarto scudetto consecutivo XD


----------



## Blu71 (13 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> siamo riusciti a rovinar loro il quarto scudetto consecutivo XD



Perché - se tutto va come deve andare - magari forse non ci sarà il quinto consecutivo....


----------



## Sotiris (13 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perché - se tutto va come deve andare - magari forse non ci sarà il quinto consecutivo....



esatto, ché se toccava ancora "affidarsi" alle romane e al napoli, puff....non ci si può mai "fidare" di quelle lì, dobbiamo far noi ;-)


----------



## il condor (13 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perché - se tutto va come deve andare - magari forse non ci sarà il quinto consecutivo....



Penso che se vogliamo arrivare primi come minimo deve arrivare Ibra,Kondogbia, un regista con la R maiuscola, un terzino e due difensori con la D maiuscola. Poi se loro vendono Tevez e Vidal o Pogba ci danno una mano.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Penso che se vogliamo arrivare primi come minimo deve arrivare Ibra,Kondogbia, un regista con la R maiuscola, un terzino e due difensori con la D maiuscola. Poi se loro vendono Tevez e Vidal o Pogba ci danno una mano.



Certo, c'è ancora molta strada da fare per impensierire seriamente la Juve ma l'estate è lunga e con la grana il Gallo qualcosa combina...


----------



## Victorss (13 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Penso che se vogliamo arrivare primi come minimo deve arrivare Ibra,Kondogbia, un regista con la R maiuscola, un terzino e due difensori con la D maiuscola. Poi se loro vendono Tevez e Vidal o Pogba ci danno una mano.



Io penso che con i soli Kondo, MArtinez Ibra e qualche buon giovane di contorno ci giochiamo il secondo posto.
Se arriva anche Hummels e un altro CC tecnico(tipo Maher) possiamo giocarcela per lo scudetto ma vincerlo è difficilissimo, i Gobbi sono rodati da anni ormai..


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Giugno 2015)

Su calciomercato c'è un articolo di Sandro Sabatini che è a dir poco vergognoso.In poche parole allude al fatto che il Milan abbia acquistato Martinez e Kondogbia in maniera illegale.Non lo dice in parole chiare o se no si rovinerebbe,ma è questo quello che intende.Mamma mia quanto stanno rosicando tutti quanti....Questo resta uno degli articoli più vergognosi che ho letto negli ultimi anni.Sti schifosi...


----------



## Victorss (13 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Su calciomercato c'è un articolo di Sandro Sabatini che è a dir poco vergognoso.In poche parole allude al fatto che il Milan abbia acquistato Martinez e Kondogbia in maniera illegale.Non lo dice in parole chiare o se no si rovinerebbe,ma è questo quello che intende.Mamma mia quanto stanno rosicando tutti quanti....Questo resta uno degli articoli più vergognosi che ho letto negli ultimi anni.Sti schifosi...



Ma come acquistato Kondogbia??


----------



## Blu71 (13 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Su calciomercato c'è un articolo di Sandro Sabatini che è a dir poco vergognoso.In poche parole allude al fatto che il Milan abbia acquistato Martinez e Kondogbia in maniera illegale.Non lo dice in parole chiare o se no si rovinerebbe,ma è questo quello che intende.Mamma mia quanto stanno rosicando tutti quanti....Questo resta uno degli articoli più vergognosi che ho letto negli ultimi anni.Sti schifosi...



Tutto secondo previsioni. Un Milan di nuovo forte non sarebbe gradito da molti.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Penso che se vogliamo arrivare primi come minimo deve arrivare Ibra,Kondogbia, un regista con la R maiuscola, un terzino e due difensori con la D maiuscola. Poi se loro vendono Tevez e Vidal o Pogba ci danno una mano.



Sicuramente, ma considera che loro avranno anche la champions, noi solo il campionato, quindi per amalgamare la squadra Miha avrà il tempo adeguato. Se continuiamo col ritmo degli acquisti e prendiamo i giocatori importanti su cui si dice che siamo pronti ad avventarci, allora avrà già per il raduno la squadra pronta, altra cosa a cui non siamo affatto abituati. Persino nell'anno dell'arrivo di Ibra ci volle tempo e fatica prima di trovare la quadratura del cerchio, visto che lui e Robinho arrivarono a fine mercato, scombinando l'ordine tattico e tutto il resto. Con i giocatori importanti presi subito e uno staff atletico adeguato, ripercorrere i passi della prima juve di Conte non è utopico.

Sicuramente, per quanto si possa spendere, loro restano i favoritissimi indiscussi per l'ennesimo scudetto, noi abbiamo parecchie incognite. Ma c'è una sola e indiscutibile verità storica nel nostro campionato: gli unici in grado di insidiare il dominio torinese in campionato sono le milanesi. E se almeno una delle due, cioè la nostra, ritorna a voler vincere, non possiamo essere presi sotto gamba.

La Juve esce scottata da una finale di champions, significa che il prossimo anno quello, logicamente, sarà in assoluto il loro obiettivo (perché ora che hanno toccato la finale, è chiaro che società e tifosi si aspettano soprattutto questo, al di là delle reali possibilità di tornarci), quindi trascurare il campionato e perdere qualche punto decisivo non è affatto impossibile per loro. Lo hanno fatto tutti questo "errore", noi per primi, e con squadre al cui confronto la juve attuale sembra una squadra di serie B.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Su calciomercato c'è un articolo di Sandro Sabatini che è a dir poco vergognoso.In poche parole allude al fatto che il Milan abbia acquistato Martinez e Kondogbia in maniera illegale.Non lo dice in parole chiare o se no si rovinerebbe,ma è questo quello che intende.Mamma mia quanto stanno rosicando tutti quanti....Questo resta uno degli articoli più vergognosi che ho letto negli ultimi anni.Sti schifosi...






Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Abbastanza vergognoso. Finché il Milan non spendeva e arrivava decimo era tutto ok, ora tutti a farsi domande.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...ottimo che ci siano questi "articoli" significa che siamo sulla strada giusta e ci temono.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Articolo basato sul nulla, prima al momento i soldi li stà anticipando la Fininvest,
secondo non è che i top club europei siano proprio limpidissimi nelle loro operazioni finaziarie.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Giugno 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)













Eccone un altro....

NB: ovviamente i nomi li lascio perché son personaggi pubblici e conosciuti.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Articolo basato sul nulla, prima al momento i soldi li stà anticipando la Fininvest,
> secondo non è che i top club europei siano proprio limpidissimi nelle loro operazioni finaziarie.



Beh non proprio sul nulla, diciamo che è fondato fuma su una solida base......rosicatoria


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan paghera' i 35 milioni della clausola di Martinez ma Galliani comunque e' riuscito ad ottenere una dilazione sul pagamento rispetto ai sessanta giorni che erano indicati sul contratto del colombiano.*




*Ragazzi per cortesia restate On Topic.*


----------



## Hammer (13 Giugno 2015)

-


----------



## Sotiris (13 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh non proprio sul nulla, diciamo che è fondato fuma su una solida base......rosicatoria



è un bel po' che quel sito allude su Doyen, ora allude su Doyen-Milan, secondo me se Lucas s'incazza gli pianta una causa per diffamazione che Sabatini & Co. devono lavorare per la Doyen a vita per pagare il risarcimento.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> è un bel po' che quel sito allude su Doyen, ora allude su Doyen-Milan, secondo me se Lucas s'incazza gli pianta una causa per diffamazione che Sabatini & Co. devono lavorare per la Doyen a vita per pagare il risarcimento.



Amici, lasciamo stare questi "giornalisti" e ritorniamo a discutere di Martinez.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amici, lasciamo stare questi "giornalisti" e ritorniamo a discutere di Martinez.




Beh si stava comunque discutendo sulle reazioni dei media alla notizia dell'acquisto del centravanti colombiano, non si era troppo OT.

Inoltre hanno fatto una confusione immensa, specie Sabatini, perché JM non c'entra nulla con il fondo. Il Milan è andato in Portogallo, ha pagato la clausola, ed ha trattato col procuratore sull'ingaggio.

In tutto questo gli aiuti esterni non ci sono stati, (a meno che l'aver messo a disposizione un aereo non venga considerato tale...). 

L'abbiamo pagato 35 mln, non due spicci, se in tutto questo qualcuno ci vede l'impronta di fattori esterni credo sia doveroso riportarlo e dire che sono quanto incompetenti.

Fino a ieri in molti (anche all'estero) facevano battute sulla mancanza di pecunia, oggi domina l'incredulità e lo scetticismo e ci si aggrappa a fantasiose ipotesi che, almeno per ciò che riguarda JM, c'entrano davvero poco.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amici, lasciamo stare questi "giornalisti" e ritorniamo a discutere di Martinez.



Sì hai ragione.
Finalmente la maglia n. 9 ha un suo degno erede.
Io, per quanto l'ho visto, ho di lui un'impressione di un Weah-Drogba come caratteristiche, ha la tecnica di Weah e la forza fisica/senso del gol di Drogba, con le dovute proporzioni.
Può fare tranquillamente 20 gol secondo me.


----------



## Victorss (13 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Sì hai ragione.
> Finalmente la maglia n. 9 ha un suo degno erede.
> Io, per quanto l'ho visto, ho di lui un'impressione di un Weah-Drogba come caratteristiche, ha la tecnica di Weah e la forza fisica/senso del gol di Drogba, con le dovute proporzioni.
> Può fare tranquillamente 20 gol secondo me.



E' un Top player. Dimostrerà di esserlo anche in Italia sono daccordo.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Sì hai ragione.
> Finalmente la maglia n. 9 ha un suo degno erede.
> Io, per quanto l'ho visto, ho di lui un'impressione di un Weah-Drogba come caratteristiche, ha la tecnica di Weah e la forza fisica/senso del gol di Drogba, con le dovute proporzioni.
> Può fare tranquillamente 20 gol secondo me.



A me con le sacrosante differenze di parametro ricorda più Sheva, sinceramente. Atleticità, progressione e gran tiro, uno che fa delle cose semplici la propria arma migliore grazie al fisico.


----------



## bmb (13 Giugno 2015)

Il rumore dei nemici (e i nemici siamo noi) assomiglia ad un boato assordante.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

si rosica che è una bellezza....ahhh che goduria....


----------



## Milo (13 Giugno 2015)

Quindi possiamo dire che ormai è nostro??


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> A me con le sacrosante differenze di parametro ricorda più Sheva, sinceramente. Atleticità, progressione e gran tiro, uno che fa delle cose semplici la propria arma migliore grazie al fisico.



concordo...è uno sheva nero


----------



## wfiesso (13 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Sì hai ragione.
> Finalmente la maglia n. 9 ha un suo degno erede.
> Io, per quanto l'ho visto, ho di lui un'impressione di un Weah-Drogba come caratteristiche, ha la tecnica di Weah e la forza fisica/senso del gol di Drogba, con le dovute proporzioni.
> Può fare tranquillamente 20 gol secondo me.



verissimo, mi ricorda un po' Weah quando lo vedo giocare, speriamo possa seguirne le orme  sperando che l'ufficialità arrivi presto


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> A me con le sacrosante differenze di parametro ricorda più Sheva, sinceramente. Atleticità, progressione e gran tiro, uno che fa delle cose semplici la propria arma migliore grazie al fisico.



Non scomodiamo gli dei...

Diciamo Cavani


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non scomodiamo gli dei...
> 
> Diciamo Cavani



Ovvio che non c'è paragone con Sheva, per questo ho detto sacrosante differenze di parametro, del resto Sheva era un rullo compressore col motore di un'auto da Formula 1. Comunque stavo parlando di giocatori che abbiamo avuto al Milan, non in generale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Giugno 2015)

Comunque non pensavo che tanti si sarebbero "scazzati" così tanto per gli affari del Milan. Ancora non c'è poi niente di certo sui giocatori che arriveranno e sulla stagione che faremo, ma ingenuamente ero convinto che tutti sarebbero stati più contenti nel vedere un Milan decente. La serie A ci guadagnerebbe moltissimo in spettacolo e popolarità nell' avere un Milan vecchio tipo, per non parlare delle competizioni europee. Stando a ciò che ho letto in rete a tanti gli rode proprio anche solo la possibilità che il Milan possa tornare una squadra quantomeno decente. Non me l'aspettavo.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Giugno 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque non pensavo che tanti si sarebbero "scazzati" così tanto per gli affari del Milan. Ancora non c'è poi niente di certo sui giocatori che arriveranno e sulla stagione che faremo, ma ingenuamente ero convinto che tutti sarebbero stati più contenti nel vedere un Milan decente. La serie A ci guadagnerebbe moltissimo in spettacolo e popolarità nell' avere un Milan vecchio tipo, per non parlare delle competizioni europee. Stando a ciò che ho letto in rete a tanti gli rode proprio anche solo la possibilità che il Milan possa tornare una squadra quantomeno decente. Non me l'aspettavo.




...cosa ti aspettavi? È ovvio che se il Milan rinasce chi fino ad ora ha avuto campo libero in Italia e chi è andato in Europa con mezze squadre sia poco contento.


----------



## il condor (13 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, ma considera che loro avranno anche la champions, noi solo il campionato, quindi per amalgamare la squadra Miha avrà il tempo adeguato. Se continuiamo col ritmo degli acquisti e prendiamo i giocatori importanti su cui si dice che siamo pronti ad avventarci, allora avrà già per il raduno la squadra pronta, altra cosa a cui non siamo affatto abituati. Persino nell'anno dell'arrivo di Ibra ci volle tempo e fatica prima di trovare la quadratura del cerchio, visto che lui e Robinho arrivarono a fine mercato, scombinando l'ordine tattico e tutto il resto. Con i giocatori importanti presi subito e uno staff atletico adeguato, ripercorrere i passi della prima juve di Conte non è utopico.
> 
> Sicuramente, per quanto si possa spendere, loro restano i favoritissimi indiscussi per l'ennesimo scudetto, noi abbiamo parecchie incognite. Ma c'è una sola e indiscutibile verità storica nel nostro campionato: gli unici in grado di insidiare il dominio torinese in campionato sono le milanesi. E se almeno una delle due, cioè la nostra, ritorna a voler vincere, non possiamo essere presi sotto gamba.
> 
> La Juve esce scottata da una finale di champions, significa che il prossimo anno quello, logicamente, sarà in assoluto il loro obiettivo (perché ora che hanno toccato la finale, è chiaro che società e tifosi si aspettano soprattutto questo, al di là delle reali possibilità di tornarci), quindi trascurare il campionato e perdere qualche punto decisivo non è affatto impossibile per loro. Lo hanno fatto tutti questo "errore", noi per primi, e con squadre al cui confronto la juve attuale sembra una squadra di serie B.



Quoto.



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo, c'è ancora molta strada da fare per impensierire seriamente la Juve ma l'estate è lunga e con la grana il Gallo qualcosa combina...



Certo il grano aiuta e anche parecchio, però l'importante è spenderlo nella maniera giusta. Per ora non posso dire niente dato che stanno lavorando su 3 obiettivi che avrei voluto ad occhi chiusi. Vediamo più in là.


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> a me pare che vogliono ricreare il modulo storico col trequartista...mi sembra un dettame nostalgico del presidente.Una sua richiesta.Per questo non mi stupirei se il terzo attaccante che cita fosse un numero 10 da mettere dietro a quei 2.
> Non mi stupirei affatto....



spero Vazquez o Perotti


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan paghera' i 35 milioni della clausola di Martinez ma Galliani comunque e' riuscito ad ottenere una dilazione sul pagamento rispetto ai sessanta giorni che erano indicati sul contratto del colombiano.*



Jackson Martinez era proprio l'attaccante che volevo, tra quelli fattibili.
Sono contentissimo.


----------



## Renegade (13 Giugno 2015)

Ora vorrei precisare una cosa. Evitiamo di cominciare con i rimandi, le scuse e cose del genere per le visite mediche. Non bisogna aspettare che la Coppa finisca. La Juventus ha inviato i propri medici altrove per far svolgere le visite mediche a Khedira. Il Milan deve fare lo stesso.


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ora vorrei precisare una cosa. Evitiamo di cominciare con i rimandi, le scuse e cose del genere per le visite mediche. Non bisogna aspettare che la Coppa finisca. La Juventus ha inviato i propri medici altrove per far svolgere le visite mediche a Khedira. Il Milan deve fare lo stesso.



Vabbè credo sia semplicemente questione di giorni


----------



## 28Maggio03 (13 Giugno 2015)

Come confermato dalla Gazzetta era piu' di un decennio che non si facevano questo genere di acquisti....dall'estate del 2002 con Nesta *-* sono troppo gasato ragazzi non svegliatemi....basta parametri zero al 31 di Agosto adesso si spende per giocatori importanti e forti gia' a giugno....se e' un sogno non svegliatemi vi prego *-*
Cmq per gli amanti delle statistiche acquisti piu' costosi nella storia del Milan:

1. Manuel Rui Costa dalla Fiorentina per 41 milioni di euro il 4 Luglio 2001

2. Filippo Inzaghi dalla Juventus per 36 milioni di euro il 2 Luglio del 2001

3. Jackson Martinez dal Porto per 35 milioni di euro il 12 Giugno 2015

4. Alessandro Nesta dalla Lazio per 31 milioni di euro il 31 Agosto 2002

5. Zlatan Ibrahimovic dal Barcellona per 24 milioni di euro il 30 Agosto 2010


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2015)

28Maggio03 ha scritto:


> Come confermato dalla Gazzetta era piu' di un decennio che non si facevano questo genere di acquisti....dall'estate del 2002 con Nesta *-* sono troppo gasato ragazzi non svegliatemi....basta parametri zero al 31 di Agosto adesso si spende per giocatori importanti e forti gia' a giugno....se e' un sogno non svegliatemi vi prego *-*
> Cmq per gli amanti delle statistiche acquisti piu' costosi nella storia del Milan:
> 
> 1. Manuel Rui Costa dalla Fiorentina per 41 milioni di euro il 4 Luglio 2001
> ...



Ronaldinho e Gila pure vennero pagati quanto Zlatan. Pato poco meno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ora vorrei precisare una cosa. Evitiamo di cominciare con i rimandi, le scuse e cose del genere per le visite mediche. Non bisogna aspettare che la Coppa finisca. La Juventus ha inviato i propri medici altrove per far svolgere le visite mediche a Khedira. Il Milan deve fare lo stesso.



Non ricordo dove ma ho letto che stiamo inviando i medici per fargli sostenere le visite mediche in Cile e farlo firmare.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non ricordo dove ma ho letto che stiamo inviando i medici per fargli sostenere le visite mediche in Cile e farlo firmare.



...la riportavano come possibilità su vari siti ieri sera.


----------



## 28Maggio03 (13 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...la riportavano come possibilità su vari siti ieri sera.



E anche sulla Gazzetta di oggi


----------



## 28Maggio03 (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ronaldinho e Gila pure vennero pagati quanto Zlatan. Pato poco meno.



E' vero il Gila nel 2005....soldi spesi male a mio avviso....anche se in quel momento lo voleva tutta la serie A


----------



## siioca (13 Giugno 2015)

jackson Martinez su face in meno di 24 ore ,ha piu di 18mila mi piace...impressionate è il numero di tifosi non italiani che gli danno il benvenuto in maglia rossonera...ecco cosa significa essere il club piu titolato al mondo.


----------



## TrueOgre (13 Giugno 2015)

28Maggio03 ha scritto:


> E' vero il Gila nel 2005....soldi spesi male a mio avviso....anche se in quel momento lo voleva tutta la serie A




Vabbe veniva da 2 stagioni da capocannoniere con 24 reti a campionato , ci credo che lo volevano tutti. che poi nel milan ha trovato poco spazio è un'altro conto , con la gente che giocava in quella stagione era anche normale.


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

28Maggio03 ha scritto:


> E' vero il Gila nel 2005....soldi spesi male a mio avviso....anche se in quel momento lo voleva tutta la serie A



Si sono rivelati spesi male, ma al momento dell'acquisto eravamo tutti contenti, segnava a raffica a Parma ed in tutti i modi. Testa, destro, sinistro, di rapina, dribblando in area. Poi si è rivelato mentalmente non un campione.


----------



## franck3211 (14 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1904]franck3211[/MENTION] lascia perdere queste "fonti"


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera, nella prossima settimana il DS del Milan Rocco Maiorino ed il medico Tavana raggiungeranno Jackson Martinez in Cile per sottoporlo alle visite mediche. *


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera, nella prossima settimana il DS del Milan Rocco Maiorino ed il medico Tavana raggiungeranno Jackson Martinez in Cile per sottoporlo alle visite mediche. *



Ottimo!


----------



## Reblanck (14 Giugno 2015)

Fate firmare Martinez,Ibra e Kondogobia intanto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera, nella prossima settimana il DS del Milan Rocco Maiorino ed il medico Tavana raggiungeranno Jackson Martinez in Cile per sottoporlo alle visite mediche. *



Bene bisogna chiudere subito il tutto e dare almeno l'annuncio .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si sono rivelati spesi male, ma al momento dell'acquisto eravamo tutti contenti, segnava a raffica a Parma ed in tutti i modi. Testa, destro, sinistro, di rapina, dribblando in area. Poi si è rivelato mentalmente non un campione.



Io ho sempre considerato Gila un bidone, ma non è vero che furono soldi spesi male, era promettente, giovane e furono in gran parte recuperati con la cessione alla Fiore,
i soldi buttati sono quelli per l'ingaggio di Torres, Matri che si sapeva essere mediocre, e il ritorno di Kaka senza un progetto logico


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera, nella prossima settimana il DS del Milan Rocco Maiorino ed il medico Tavana raggiungeranno Jackson Martinez in Cile per sottoporlo alle visite mediche. *



*Gilardino non ha niente a che fare con questo topic
*
Leggere per favore

http://www.milanworld.net/sezione-calciomercato-e-rassegna-stampa-basta-off-topic-vt29097.html


----------



## neversayconte (14 Giugno 2015)

Posso citare un articolo di Gianluca Vitale (Eurostadio) che ha intervistato ieri il procuratore di J.Martinez?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Posso citare un articolo di Gianluca Vitale (Eurostadio) che ha intervistato ieri il procuratore di J.Martinez?


Già postata da qualcun altro ieri sera e prontamente cancellata perchè non è una fonte attendibile.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera, nella prossima settimana il DS del Milan Rocco Maiorino ed il medico Tavana raggiungeranno Jackson Martinez in Cile per sottoporlo alle visite mediche. *



*Record, giornale portoghese, ha intervistato Henrique Pompeo, procuratore di Martinez, in merito alla strana circostanza che non c'è stata alcuna reazione alle dichiarazioni di Pinta da Costa.
Ebbene, Pompeo afferma testualmente: "Jackson non ha detto niente perché non c'era alcun motivo per farlo. Non c'è nulla di deciso. Inoltre, l'unica persona che parlerà durante questo periodo sono io. Jackson non è sul divano di vacanza. E 'concentrato nel lavoro con la nazionale colombiana per preparare la partita di apertura della Coppa America, contro il Venezuela. Questa è la priorità assoluta in questo momento. Posso dire che è assolutamente tranquillo".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Record, giornale portoghese, ha intervistato Henrique Pompeo, procuratore di Martinez, in merito alla strana circostanza che non c'è stata alcuna reazione alle dichiarazioni di Pinta da Costa.
> Ebbene, Pompeo afferma testualmente: "Jackson non ha detto niente perché non c'era alcun motivo per farlo. Non c'è nulla di deciso. Inoltre, l'unica persona che parlerà durante questo periodo sono io. Jackson non è sul divano di vacanza. E 'concentrato nel lavoro con la nazionale colombiana per preparare la partita di apertura della Coppa America, contro il Venezuela. Questa è la priorità assoluta in questo momento. Posso dire che è assolutamente tranquillo".*



Inizio a credere che questo procuratore soffra di un qualche tipo di amnesia o roba del genere.


----------



## Marilson (14 Giugno 2015)

La situazione di J.Martinez è comunque non molto diversa da quella di Ibra. Non è corretto che un giocatore in ritiro con la Nazionale si metta a parlare di mercato. Per forza è tutto fermo ora. Se è vero che il Dottor Tavana andrà in Cile per le visite mediche, sarà presumibilmente solo perchè la Federazione Colombiana ce lo permette di fare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera, nella prossima settimana il DS del Milan Rocco Maiorino ed il medico Tavana raggiungeranno Jackson Martinez in Cile per sottoporlo alle visite mediche. *




*Di Marzio conferma: l'affare è fatto, il Milan sta pensando a quando far svolgere le visite mediche al bomber colombiano.*


----------



## franck3211 (14 Giugno 2015)

Ma è nostro o no?


----------



## sion (14 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma è nostro o no?



ah beh io fin quando non firma non parlo..perche' se manca l'ufficialita' puo' succedere di tutto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'affare è fatto, il Milan sta pensando a quando far svolgere le visite mediche al bomber colombiano.*


Penso si tratti dello stesso caso di Khedira, cioè hanno dovuto aspettare che facesse le visite mediche prima di ufficializzare tutto, ma era un affare già praticamente chiuso.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma è nostro o no?



per ora, alla fine, tutto parte dalle dichiarazioni di Pinto da Costa, mai confermate né da Martinez né dal suo procuratore.
ci sono fonti italiane autorevoli, come Di Marzio, che danno tutto per fatto e questo mi rassicura.
però i giornali portoghesi non danno assolutamente, nel riepilogo delle operazioni squadra per squadra, per fatta la cessione di Martinez al Milan.
finché non firma tutto può succedere.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'affare è fatto, il Milan sta pensando a quando far svolgere le visite mediche al bomber colombiano.*



Il giocatore sta disputando la coppa America, dobbiamo incastrare le visite mediche tra una partita e l'altra e dobbiamo accordarci con la nazionale colombiana per farlo. Per me la prossima settimana si ufficializza.


----------



## robs91 (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> per ora, alla fine, tutto parte dalle dichiarazioni di Pinto da Costa, mai confermate né da Martinez né dal suo procuratore.
> ci sono fonti italiane autorevoli, come Di Marzio, che danno tutto per fatto e questo mi rassicura.
> però i giornali portoghesi non danno assolutamente, *nel riepilogo delle operazioni squadra per squadra, per fatta la cessione di Martinez al Milan*.
> finché non firma tutto può succedere.



Beh non c'è ancora l'ufficialità.E' normale.
Ad ogni modo penso che le parole di Pompeo siano di circostanza.Anche perchè non voglio credere che il presidente del Porto,il canale ufficiale del Milan e tutti gli esperti nostrani di calciomercato dicano che Martinez abbia scelto il Milan senza che ciò sia minimamente vero.Sarebbe tragicomico il tutto.

Tra l'altro a proposito di Pompeo,ho appena scoperto che guadagnerà il 5% dei 35 milioni di clausola rescissoria.C'è un comunicato del Porto di un anno fa che lo conferma.


----------



## SuperMilan (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'affare è fatto, il Milan sta pensando a quando far svolgere le visite mediche al bomber colombiano.*



Fra l'altro, nota non di poco conto, stasera esordisce la Colombia.


----------



## Renegade (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il giocatore sta disputando la coppa America, dobbiamo incastrare le visite mediche tra una partita e l'altra e dobbiamo accordarci con la nazionale colombiana per farlo. Per me la prossima settimana si ufficializza.



Appunto. Speriamo non si inizi con le scuse e coi rimandi. La Juventus con Khedira ha chiuso subito.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Giugno 2015)

Tutti a tifare contro la Colombia.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Record, giornale portoghese, ha intervistato Henrique Pompeo, procuratore di Martinez, in merito alla strana circostanza che non c'è stata alcuna reazione alle dichiarazioni di Pinta da Costa.
> Ebbene, Pompeo afferma testualmente: "Jackson non ha detto niente perché non c'era alcun motivo per farlo. Non c'è nulla di deciso. Inoltre, l'unica persona che parlerà durante questo periodo sono io. Jackson non è sul divano di vacanza. E 'concentrato nel lavoro con la nazionale colombiana per preparare la partita di apertura della Coppa America, contro il Venezuela. Questa è la priorità assoluta in questo momento. Posso dire che è assolutamente tranquillo".*



*Anche il quotidiano portoghese A Bola afferma che, secondo quanto da loro appurato, Jackson Martinez non avrebbe ancora deciso di giocare per il Milan e, anzi, avrebbe dato mandato al suo procuratore Mendes (n.d.r. ma non è Pompeo?) di cercare una squadra forte che giochi nella Champions League.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Record, giornale portoghese, ha intervistato Henrique Pompeo, procuratore di Martinez, in merito alla strana circostanza che non c'è stata alcuna reazione alle dichiarazioni di Pinta da Costa.
> Ebbene, Pompeo afferma testualmente: "Jackson non ha detto niente perché non c'era alcun motivo per farlo. Non c'è nulla di deciso. Inoltre, l'unica persona che parlerà durante questo periodo sono io. Jackson non è sul divano di vacanza. E 'concentrato nel lavoro con la nazionale colombiana per preparare la partita di apertura della Coppa America, contro il Venezuela. Questa è la priorità assoluta in questo momento. Posso dire che è assolutamente tranquillo".*



Questo agente è insopportabile, se come sembra lo prendiamo spero che cambi agente, mi pare una bandiera cambia sempre idea, ormai che è fatta mi sembra chiaro visto che in Italia le fondi affidibili lo danno per fatto e cosa più importante il Presidente del Porto ha confermato, se stasse zitto pure lui ci farebbe un favore  .


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'affare è fatto, il Milan sta pensando a quando far svolgere le visite mediche al bomber colombiano.*



Inizio a pensare che sto Pompeo non sia nemmeno l'agente


----------



## Snake (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Record, giornale portoghese, ha intervistato Henrique Pompeo, procuratore di Martinez, in merito alla strana circostanza che non c'è stata alcuna reazione alle dichiarazioni di Pinta da Costa.
> Ebbene, Pompeo afferma testualmente: "Jackson non ha detto niente perché non c'era alcun motivo per farlo. Non c'è nulla di deciso. Inoltre, l'unica persona che parlerà durante questo periodo sono io. Jackson non è sul divano di vacanza. E 'concentrato nel lavoro con la nazionale colombiana per preparare la partita di apertura della Coppa America, contro il Venezuela. Questa è la priorità assoluta in questo momento. Posso dire che è assolutamente tranquillo".*



si sentiva proprio la mancanza di un nuovo *************, cosa sarebbe sto pompeo, Diogo Kotscho 2.0?


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Anche il quotidiano portoghese A Bola afferma che, secondo quanto da loro appurato, Jackson Martinez non avrebbe ancora deciso di giocare per il Milan e, anzi, avrebbe dato mandato al suo procuratore Mendes (n.d.r. ma non è Pompeo?) di cercare una squadra forte che giochi nella Champions League.*



Sicuramente il presidente del Porto era sbronzo...dopo questa sparata di A Bola evitiamo di considerarlo un giornale...


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Anche il quotidiano portoghese A Bola afferma che, secondo quanto da loro appurato, Jackson Martinez non avrebbe ancora deciso di giocare per il Milan e, anzi, avrebbe dato mandato al suo procuratore Mendes (n.d.r. ma non è Pompeo?) di cercare una squadra forte che giochi nella Champions League.*



Ci credo poco francamente, Pedullà e Di MArzio danno l'affare per fatto cosi come il presidente del Porto ha confermato che ha scelto noi e Milan Channal ha scritto "jackson si" 4 fondi molti attendibili contro un quotidiano che magari fa queste affermazioni semplicemente perchè non c'è ancora l'ufficialità.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Inizio a pensare che sto Pompeo non sia nemmeno l'agente



Potrebbe essere io l'altra sera ho sentito dire da Sportitalia che Martinez aveva o voleva cambiare agente.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Anche il quotidiano portoghese A Bola afferma che, secondo quanto da loro appurato, Jackson Martinez non avrebbe ancora deciso di giocare per il Milan e, anzi, avrebbe dato mandato al suo procuratore Mendes (n.d.r. ma non è Pompeo?) di cercare una squadra forte che giochi nella Champions League.*



O mio dio......sembrava tutto così bello...


----------



## Giangy (14 Giugno 2015)

Non sarebbe la prima volta che saltano affari di mercato, infatti fino quando non c'è l'ufficialità nel sito del Milan, non bisogna considerare una trattativa chiusa, basta ricordare i tre precedenti avuti in passato


----------



## Renegade (14 Giugno 2015)

già postata ieri. Fonte che non consideriamo affidabile.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Anche il quotidiano portoghese A Bola afferma che, secondo quanto da loro appurato, Jackson Martinez non avrebbe ancora deciso di giocare per il Milan e, anzi, avrebbe dato mandato al suo procuratore Mendes (n.d.r. ma non è Pompeo?) di cercare una squadra forte che giochi nella Champions League.*



Raga ma di cosa stiamo parlando, Milan channel ha dato per fatto il passaggio di JM al milan con tanto di inno. Sarebbe un cosa mai vista se non dovesse farsi


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

[.*''*[/QUOTE]

Già postata e tolta ieri perchè non affidabile (che poi se fosse vera sta intervista il suo agente non è sano di mente)


----------



## Renegade (14 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Già postata e tolta ieri perchè non affidabile (che poi se fosse vera sta intervista il suo agente non è sano di mente)



Ah non sapevo... L'ho riportata poiché è uscita adesso sui principali siti di Milan, comunque penso si andrà per le lunghe.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2015)

Ovvio che il procuratore dica così ... Deve tirare sull ingaggio
[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] DEVI quotare le notizie che commenti


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ah non sapevo... L'ho riportata poiché è uscita adesso sui principali siti di Milan, comunque penso si andrà per le lunghe.



A me la situazione sembra ridicola...dubito ci sia possibilità che scelga un altro club se no il presidente del Porto col cavolo che dichiarava qualcosa...
Ma poi siti mezzi sconosciuti che dicono di aver intervistato il suo agente...


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Giugno 2015)

Ma stiamo ancora discutendo? Secondo voi mandano Maiorino e quant'altro in Colombia per farsi una passeggiata e tornare con una scorta di marijuana nei bagagli?


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma stiamo ancora discutendo? Secondo voi mandano Maiorino e quant'altro in Colombia per farsi una passeggiata e tornare con una scorta di marijuana nei bagagli?



Ma appunto quoto in pieno...è ridicolo che certi siti riportino pure cavolate del genere. Speriamo diano l'ufficialità nei prossimi giorni se no questi continuano...


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Record, giornale portoghese, ha intervistato Henrique Pompeo, procuratore di Martinez, in merito alla strana circostanza che non c'è stata alcuna reazione alle dichiarazioni di Pinta da Costa.
> Ebbene, Pompeo afferma testualmente: "Jackson non ha detto niente perché non c'era alcun motivo per farlo. Non c'è nulla di deciso. Inoltre, l'unica persona che parlerà durante questo periodo sono io. Jackson non è sul divano di vacanza. E 'concentrato nel lavoro con la nazionale colombiana per preparare la partita di apertura della Coppa America, contro il Venezuela. Questa è la priorità assoluta in questo momento. Posso dire che è assolutamente tranquillo".*




Dichiarazioni che vanno assolutamente riportate visto che si tratta dell'agente. Per quanto mi riguarda, continuo a credere che il più sia fatto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni che vanno assolutamente riportate visto che si tratta dell'agente. Per quanto mi riguarda, continuo a credere che il più sia fatto.



Assolutamente d'accordo, non credo proprio che Di Marzio e Pedullà dicono che è tutto fatto se poi non è cosi, ovvio che ora che mancano ancora le visite mediche + firma non si può dare la certezza al 100% ma io sono tranquilla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Record, giornale portoghese, ha intervistato Henrique Pompeo, procuratore di Martinez, in merito alla strana circostanza che non c'è stata alcuna reazione alle dichiarazioni di Pinta da Costa.
> Ebbene, Pompeo afferma testualmente: "Jackson non ha detto niente perché non c'era alcun motivo per farlo. Non c'è nulla di deciso. Inoltre, l'unica persona che parlerà durante questo periodo sono io. Jackson non è sul divano di vacanza. E 'concentrato nel lavoro con la nazionale colombiana per preparare la partita di apertura della Coppa America, contro il Venezuela. Questa è la priorità assoluta in questo momento. Posso dire che è assolutamente tranquillo".*



Questo Pompeo secondo me è un portavoce secondario tipo Diogo Kotscho, parla parla ma di fatti concreti ne sa poco.

Più che i vari Di Marzio e company io penso alla schermata di Milan Channel "Martinez siiiiiiiiii".... che figuraccia epocale sarebbe? Ok che con le schermate di Milan Channel abbiamo dei precedenti da brividi, ma arriveremmo a questi livelli di bassezza?
Non penso dai...


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Giugno 2015)

raga...per me è solo una strategia. Serve per dare al milan la possibilità di chiudere altri colpi senza farsi vedere pieni di soldi altrimenti ci spennano.


----------



## franck3211 (14 Giugno 2015)

Stasera forse martinez titolare con falcao


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> raga...per me è solo una strategia. Serve per dare al milan la possibilità di chiudere altri colpi senza farsi vedere pieni di soldi altrimenti ci spennano.



Bè l'accordo col Porto ormai è cosa certa, quindi tutti sanno che i 35 milioni li spendiamo. Non credo sia questo il motivo dei ritardi.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2015)

Edit. Errore mio


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Giugno 2015)

non è il suo account purtroppo...fake. comunque questo procuratore sta sinceramente stancando.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non è il suo account purtroppo...fake. comunque questo procuratore sta sinceramente stancando.



ahia, mi son fatto fregare durante la ricerca. Thanks


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: l'affare è fatto, il Milan sta pensando a quando far svolgere le visite mediche al bomber colombiano.*





Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Anche il quotidiano portoghese A Bola afferma che, secondo quanto da loro appurato, Jackson Martinez non avrebbe ancora deciso di giocare per il Milan e, anzi, avrebbe dato mandato al suo procuratore Mendes (n.d.r. ma non è Pompeo?) di cercare una squadra forte che giochi nella Champions League.*



Tranquilli.... settimana prossima Jackson si presenterà così dal ritiro della nazionale...


----------



## sion (14 Giugno 2015)

sempre piu' convinto che non si deve cantare vittoria..qui ce qualcosa sotto


----------



## il condor (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tranquilli.... settimana prossima Jackson si presenterà così dal ritiro della nazionale...



 una volta in quella sciarpa c'era scritto: #weareparametrizero


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Giugno 2015)

Ma quanto dura sta Copa America?


----------



## sion (14 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto dura sta Copa America?



fino al 4 luglio se si arriva in fondo


----------



## Dany20 (14 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo non si complichi l'affare.


----------



## franck3211 (14 Giugno 2015)

Amici se le sue parole sono vere e una situazione molto strana anche se questo dice prima che è del Milan poi cambia idea poi la ricambia ecc


----------



## sion (14 Giugno 2015)

per me,opinione mia,ce lo soffiano alla fine...poi contento se arriva..ma ho sensazioni negative..infatti non capisco molto tutta l'euforia dei tifosi negli ultimi giorni a dare un colpo come fatto quando niente e' ufficiale


----------



## franck3211 (14 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> per me,opinione mia,ce lo soffiano alla fine...poi contento se arriva..ma ho sensazioni negative..infatti non capisco molto tutta l'euforia dei tifosi negli ultimi giorni a dare un colpo come fatto quando niente e' ufficiale


Se te lo soffiano dopo le parole del presidente del porto, di Berlusconi e Milan channel allora siamo di una ridicolaggine difficilmente raggiungibile


----------



## robs91 (14 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> per me,opinione mia,ce lo soffiano alla fine...poi contento se arriva..ma ho sensazioni negative..infatti non capisco molto tutta l'euforia dei tifosi negli ultimi giorni a dare un colpo come fatto quando niente e' ufficiale



L'unica cosa che non mi convince è il silenzio di Galliani.Di solito quando conclude un operazione è sempre molto loquace.Certo mancano le visite mediche per l'ufficialità ma, Cissockho a parte, sono sempre state una formalità.
Comunque si potrebbe capire qualcosa in più stasera se JM rilascierà dichiarazioni dopo la partita.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> per me,opinione mia,ce lo soffiano alla fine...poi contento se arriva..ma ho sensazioni negative..infatti non capisco molto tutta l'euforia dei tifosi negli ultimi giorni a dare un colpo come fatto quando niente e' ufficiale


Di Marzio e Pedullà dicono che l'affare è fatto, Pinto da Costa dice che ha scelto il Milan, Berlusconi ha detto che è vicinissimo, Milan Channel lo da per fatto, vari giornali dicono che presto verranno i medici del Milan in Cile ad eseguire le visite mediche.
Non mi fiderei di ciò che dice il procuratore, nel mercato tutto può succedere finchè non c'è l'ufficialità, ma io non sarei pessimista in questa circostanza, e io lo sono di natura.
Credi dipenda tutto dal fatto che sia impegnato nella Coppa America, e un giocatore non si può ufficializzare prima di aver effettuato le visite mediche di rito.



robs91 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che non mi convince è il silenzio di Galliani.Di solito quando conclude un operazione è sempre molto loquace.


Il fatto che Galliani non dica nulla mi fa stare ancora più tranquillo.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Se te lo soffiano dopo le parole del presidente del porto, di Berlusconi e Milan channel allora siamo di una ridicolaggine difficilmente raggiungibile



Sarebbe un contraccolpo devastante anche per altri acquisti.



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio e Pedullà dicono che l'affare è fatto, Pinto da Costa dice che ha scelto il Milan, Berlusconi ha detto che è vicinissimo, Milan Channel lo da per fatto, vari giornali dicono che presto verranno i medici del Milan in Cile ad eseguire le visite mediche.
> Non mi fiderei di ciò che dice il procuratore, nel mercato tutto può succedere finchè non c'è l'ufficialità, ma io non sarei pessimista in questa circostanza, e io lo sono di natura.
> Credi dipenda tutto dal fatto che sia impegnato nella Coppa America, e un giocatore non si può ufficializzare prima di aver effettuato le visite mediche di rito.
> 
> ...



Stesso pensiero mio. Galliani ha fatto tanti errori, ma non è stupido... se non avesse niente in mano, butterebbe acqua sul fuoco. Sa benissimo di essere sotto giudizio (seppur silente) della nuova semiproprietà.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Speriamo non si complichi l'affare.





franck3211 ha scritto:


> Amici se le sue parole sono vere e una situazione molto strana anche se questo dice prima che è del Milan poi cambia idea poi la ricambia ecc



Io sono dell'idea che ormai è fatta. Manca solo qualche dettaglio e comunque si sono esposti tutti troppo per tirarsi indietro adesso.


----------



## sion (14 Giugno 2015)

si ma riportare di marzio,pedulla' ecc..e' inutile perche' loro fanno come noi prendono le parole di berlusconi ecc e le riportano come notizie di loro proprieta' quando la fonte e' la stessa per tutti..quindi affidabili fino a un certo punto.


----------



## Valex (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Record, giornale portoghese, ha intervistato Henrique Pompeo, procuratore di Martinez, in merito alla strana circostanza che non c'è stata alcuna reazione alle dichiarazioni di Pinta da Costa.
> Ebbene, Pompeo afferma testualmente: "Jackson non ha detto niente perché non c'era alcun motivo per farlo. Non c'è nulla di deciso. Inoltre, l'unica persona che parlerà durante questo periodo sono io. Jackson non è sul divano di vacanza. E 'concentrato nel lavoro con la nazionale colombiana per preparare la partita di apertura della Coppa America, contro il Venezuela. Questa è la priorità assoluta in questo momento. Posso dire che è assolutamente tranquillo".*



Ho sempre affermato precedentemente che questa "perdita di tempo" serve per trovare l'accordo con il monaco per kondogbia ( per non farci spennare).
Pero comincio ad avere un po di dubbi! Questo procuratore non mi convince, sta giocando al rialzo! La storia che sta disputando la coppa america e quindi non puo scegliere non mi convince!
Non vorrei che sto procuratore sta trattando sottobanco con qualche big e noi non ci resta che essere derisi dai rubentini...


----------



## neversayconte (14 Giugno 2015)

Da cosa nasce questo improvviso pessimismo? state tranquilli!!!


----------



## sion (14 Giugno 2015)

dal fatto che non e' ufficiale e in passato ci siamo bruciati altre volte?


----------



## Valex (14 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Da cosa nasce questo improvviso pessimismo? state tranquilli!!!



Dal fatto che negli ultimi anni abbiamo subito troppi teatrini e umiliazioni! Questa, lasciatemelo dire, sarebbe la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso!


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> dal fatto che non e' ufficiale e in passato ci siamo bruciati altre volte?



Sicuramente ci vuole calma e gesso. Ma se non avessero chiuso parlerebbero di alternative o di valorizzare i cessi che abbiamo già in attacco, ti pare? Invece in attacco si parla solo che di cessioni.

Una figura di emme così comunque sarebbe la peggiore mai fatta se non si realizzasse, proprio perché dopo aver sbandierato il progetto di tornare ai vertici faremmo una figura...

Come uno che ti da il numero di una tipa descrivendola come fosse la Canalis e poi ti trovi Rosy Bindi.


----------



## medjai (14 Giugno 2015)

Per me è fatto.


----------



## sion (14 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Per me è fatto.



opinione tua,che rispetto..per me tutt'altro.vedremo


----------



## Clint Eastwood (14 Giugno 2015)

E' fatta su.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> opinione tua,che rispetto..per me tutt'altro.vedremo



ma secondo te milan channel si esporrebbe così tanto se non fosse sicuro?
in ogni caso almeno leggete tutta l'intervista. Il procuratore ha affermato che ci siamo ormai, siamo ai dettagli, ma non è ancora chiusa al 100% e ha precisato non perché jackson aspetti altre squadre ma perché si devono limare alcuni bonus e dettagli. Se a questo aggiungiamo anche il fatto che sta disputando la copa america direi che è chiaro il perché non venga ancora definita chiusa la trattativa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi STATE TRANQUILLI....


----------



## sabato (14 Giugno 2015)

Non vedo l'ora della prima ufficialità, per cambiare in me ogni opinione.
Ad ora 0 acquisti, 
per Martinez si è raggiunto ogni accordo, volando in jet privati qua e la,
ma non si organizza il volo più importante per il SudAmerica per le visite mediche e firma? 

L'allenatore fra 15 giorni.
Durante il campionato, quando la domenica viene esonerato l'allenatore di turno, 
si aspettano 15-20 giorni per ufficializzare il sostituto?

Ad essere pessimista, 
penso che si vogliono fare le cose, ma se non arrivano i soldi ufficialmente, 
non si ufficializza nulla.

Attendo con speranza il primo acquisto.


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

sabato ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora della prima ufficialità, per cambiare in me ogni opinione.
> Ad ora 0 acquisti,
> per Martinez si è raggiunto ogni accordo, volando in jet privati qua e la,
> ma non si organizza il volo più importante per il SudAmerica per le visite mediche e firma?
> ...



Sì ma Inzaghi non è ancora stato formalmente esonerato, si aspettavano che accettasse la rescissione consensuale, ma quella sanguisuga non ci pensa nemmeno. Ad ogni modo è anche possibile che vogliano fare una megapresentazione allenatore-acquisti.

Non possiamo mandare i medici a fare le visite a Martinez senza aver preso accordi con la nazionale colombiana, che tra l'altro gioca oggi. Abbiamo bisogno del loro permesso prima.

Pure io resto coi piedi per terra perché ad oggi abbiamo solo ripreso Ely e fatto un rinnovo improponibile ad Abate.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> opinione tua,che rispetto..per me tutt'altro.vedremo



*Per Raimondi, giornalista Sportmediaset, ormai è fatta e mancano solo dei dettagli sui bonus.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Record, giornale portoghese, ha intervistato Henrique Pompeo, procuratore di Martinez, in merito alla strana circostanza che non c'è stata alcuna reazione alle dichiarazioni di Pinta da Costa.
> Ebbene, Pompeo afferma testualmente: "Jackson non ha detto niente perché non c'era alcun motivo per farlo. Non c'è nulla di deciso. Inoltre, l'unica persona che parlerà durante questo periodo sono io. Jackson non è sul divano di vacanza. E 'concentrato nel lavoro con la nazionale colombiana per preparare la partita di apertura della Coppa America, contro il Venezuela. Questa è la priorità assoluta in questo momento. Posso dire che è assolutamente tranquillo".*



*Pedullà sulle parole dell'agente: Sono tutte pretattiche, il giocatore va spentito verso i rossoneri nessun intoppo.*


----------



## Tifojuvedasempre (14 Giugno 2015)

Ma come non era fatta per Martinez al Milan?invece oggi il suo agente ha detto che non ha ancora deciso nulla... attenti però a dire che la colpa è di Galliani o Berlusconi...perchè è vero che Galliani è andato in Portogallo a trattare per Martinez con il Porto ma non ha detto che ha ricevuto il si del giocatore e nemmeno che il Milan è pronto a pagare l'intera clausola rescissoria di 35 milioni al club lusitano....sono stati i giornali e le pay tv a montare tutto sto teatrino... che è ben lontano dalla conclusione.....e potrebbe pure finire in una bolla di sapone con Martinez che potrebbe scegliere un club che il prossimo anno gioca in Champions... e il City e il Valencia il prossimo anno la fanno...


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Tifojuvedasempre ha scritto:


> Ma come non era fatta per Martinez al Milan?invece oggi il suo agente ha detto che non ha ancora deciso nulla... attenti però a dire che la colpa è di Galliani o Berlusconi...perchè è vero che Galliani è andato in Portogallo a trattare per Martinez con il Porto ma non ha detto che ha ricevuto il si del giocatore e nemmeno che il Milan è pronto a pagare l'intera clausola rescissoria di 35 milioni al club lusitano....sono stati i giornali e pay tv a montare tutto sto teatrino... che è ben lontano dalla conclusiheone.....e potebbe pure finire in una bolla di sapone con Martinez che potrebbe scegliere un club che il prossimo anno gioca in Champions... e il City e il Valencia il prossimo anno la fanno...



Certo, Valencia e City... che è un miracolo se arriveranno agli ottavi.


----------



## Tifojuvedasempre (14 Giugno 2015)

Ma perchè dovrebbe essere pretattica..io sti pennivendoli non li capisco....


----------



## Doctore (14 Giugno 2015)

Tifojuvedasempre ha scritto:


> Ma come non era fatta per Martinez al Milan?invece oggi il suo agente ha detto che non ha ancora deciso nulla... attenti però a dire che la colpa è di Galliani o Berlusconi...perchè è vero che Galliani è andato in Portogallo a trattare per Martinez con il Porto ma non ha detto che ha ricevuto il si del giocatore e nemmeno che il Milan è pronto a pagare l'intera clausola rescissoria di 35 milioni al club lusitano....sono stati i giornali e le pay tv a montare tutto sto teatrino... che è ben lontano dalla conclusione.....e potrebbe pure finire in una bolla di sapone con Martinez che potrebbe scegliere un club che il prossimo anno gioca in Champions... e il City e il Valencia il prossimo anno la fanno...


----------



## Tifojuvedasempre (14 Giugno 2015)

Hai perfettamente ragione...però intanto il prossimo anno la Champions il City e il Valencia la fanno.... e comunque se non pensava di cambiare in meglio...Martinez sarebbe rimasto al Porto che ogni anno arriva ai quarti di Champions


----------



## franck3211 (14 Giugno 2015)

Tifojuvedasempre ha scritto:


> Ma perchè dovrebbe essere pretattica..io sti pennivendoli non li capisco....


Il tuo nome ti qualifica, non perché sei juventino ma sei poco obiettivo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Giugno 2015)

Tifojuvedasempre ha scritto:


> Ma come non era fatta per Martinez al Milan?invece oggi il suo agente ha detto che non ha ancora deciso nulla... attenti però a dire che la colpa è di Galliani o Berlusconi...perchè è vero che Galliani è andato in Portogallo a trattare per Martinez con il Porto ma non ha detto che ha ricevuto il si del giocatore e nemmeno che il Milan è pronto a pagare l'intera clausola rescissoria di 35 milioni al club lusitano....sono stati i giornali e le pay tv a montare tutto sto teatrino... che è ben lontano dalla conclusione.....e potrebbe pure finire in una bolla di sapone con Martinez che potrebbe scegliere un club che il prossimo anno gioca in Champions... e il City e il Valencia il prossimo anno la fanno...



La proverbiale credibilità di uno che ha un 33 su uno scudetto.


----------



## Tifojuvedasempre (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Certo, Valencia e City... che è un miracolo se arriveranno agli ottavi.



Hai perfettamente ragione...però intanto il prossimo anno la Champions il City e il Valencia la fanno.... e comunque se non pensava di cambiare in meglio...Martinez sarebbe rimasto al Porto che ogni anno arriva ai quarti di Champions


----------



## Sanchez (14 Giugno 2015)

Signori, io mi do ad un altro sport, se facciamo questa figuraccia ho smesso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Giugno 2015)

Tifojuvedasempre ha scritto:


> Ma come non era fatta per Martinez al Milan?invece oggi il suo agente ha detto che non ha ancora deciso nulla... attenti però a dire che la colpa è di Galliani o Berlusconi...perchè è vero che Galliani è andato in Portogallo a trattare per Martinez con il Porto ma non ha detto che ha ricevuto il si del giocatore e nemmeno che il Milan è pronto a pagare l'intera clausola rescissoria di 35 milioni al club lusitano....sono stati i giornali e le pay tv a montare tutto sto teatrino... che è ben lontano dalla conclusione.....e potrebbe pure finire in una bolla di sapone con Martinez che potrebbe scegliere un club che il prossimo anno gioca in Champions... e il City e il Valencia il prossimo anno la fanno...




C'hai il fegato che sta peggio di quello di Gascoigne, fermati, per il tuo bene


Se vuoi ti mando a casa 200 Kg di legno d'abete da rosicchiare


----------



## Tifojuvedasempre (14 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La proverbiale credibilità di uno che ha un 33 su uno scudetto.




Io 33 scudetti sul campo li ho vinti....Martinez non è del milan...questa è la netta differenza


----------



## Principe (14 Giugno 2015)

Tifojuvedasempre ha scritto:


> Io 33 scudetti sul campo li ho vinti....Martinez non è del milan...questa è la netta differenza



Simpaticone sei su MILANWORLD ...., qua dove le champions stanno a 7 . Quando arrivi alla meta' fammi sapere .


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

E io che pensavo che Pinto da Costa fosse il presidente del Porto e invece a quanto pare è un giornalista o uno che lavora per le pay tv. La prossima volta mi informerò meglio,che sciocco!


----------



## franck3211 (14 Giugno 2015)

Tifojuvedasempre ha scritto:


> Io 33 scudetti sul campo li ho vinti....Martinez non è del milan...questa è la netta differenza



Due li hai rubati anzi sicuro di piu


----------



## Sanchez (14 Giugno 2015)

Quelle parole dell'agente avrebbero un SENSO fossero state dette durante la stagione agonistica, ma ORA sono preoccupanti


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Giugno 2015)

*Si torna on topic*

http://www.milanworld.net/sezione-c...tampa-basta-off-topic-vt29097.html#post723586


----------



## Tifojuvedasempre (14 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## sion (14 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà sulle parole dell'agente: Sono tutte pretattiche, il giocatore va spentito verso i rossoneri nessun intoppo.*



.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Si torna on topic*
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/sezione-c...tampa-basta-off-topic-vt29097.html#post723586



MOD, però questo è entrato solo per provocare, noi ne parlavamo già da ore delle parole dell'agente di Martinez.
Non si può accettare, secondo me, che uno entri così e faccia il provocatore palesemente per sfogarsi.
Chiuso OT per me.


----------



## sion (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> MOD, però questo è entrato solo per provocare, noi ne parlavamo già da ore delle parole dell'agente di Martinez.
> Non si può accettare, secondo me, che uno entri così e faccia il provocatore palesemente per sfogarsi.
> Chiuso OT per me.



esattamente questo..sti tizi vengono dai forum,social di bimbiminkia a cui sta esplodendo il fegato alle notizie sul milan e vengono qui a rompere..


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Giugno 2015)

Io capisco questo juventino, la sua squadra sta perdendo gente come Pirlo, Tevez e Pogba mentre noi siamo puntando gente molto forte, hanno paura.. sicuramente chiederano a Moggi di tornare..


----------



## neversayconte (14 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà sulle parole dell'agente: Sono tutte pretattiche, il giocatore va spedito verso i rossoneri senza nessun intoppo.*



Mi fido delle parole di tutti gli addetti ai lavori che lo danno per ufficioso.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> MOD, però questo è entrato solo per provocare, noi ne parlavamo già da ore delle parole dell'agente di Martinez.
> Non si può accettare, secondo me, che uno entri così e faccia il provocatore palesemente per sfogarsi.
> Chiuso OT per me.



Palese che sia un provocatore perciò meglio lasciarlo perdere. Pensiamo a Martinez e lasciamolo rosicare.


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Lasciamo perdere quel gobbo inutile va', magari entro 10 anni la Juve perderà l'ennesima finale così finalmente potrà rispondere a "7 champions vinte" con "7 champions perse".


----------



## Tifojuvedasempre (14 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà sulle parole dell'agente: Sono tutte pretattiche, il giocatore va spentito verso i rossoneri nessun intoppo.*


.
[MENTION=1981]Tifojuvedasempre[/MENTION] Hai sbagliato forum


----------



## Sotiris (14 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà sulle parole dell'agente: Sono tutte pretattiche, il giocatore va spentito verso i rossoneri nessun intoppo.*



sono assolutamente ancora ottimista ma rimane il fatto che, per ora, l'unico motivo per cui tutti danno per fatto Martinez sono le parole di Pinto da Costa. Anche Milan Channel si è esposta subito dopo le parole di Pinto da Costa.
che di certo non è il primo pinko pallino che passa per strada, però non è il giocatore, che attraverso il suo procuratore (ammesso lo sia), non si è esposto allo stesso modo per il Milan, questo è un dato di cui al momento dobbiamo tenere conto.


----------



## franck3211 (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> sono assolutamente ancora ottimista ma rimane il fatto che, per ora, l'unico motivo per cui tutti danno per fatto Martinez sono le parole di Pinto da Costa. Anche Milan Channel si è esposta subito dopo le parole di Pinto da Costa.
> che di certo non è il primo pinko pallino che passa per strada, però non è il giocatore, che attraverso il suo procuratore (ammesso lo sia), non si è esposto allo stesso modo per il Milan, questo è un dato di cui al momento dobbiamo tenere conto.



Rileggendo l intervista ha pure ammesso che siamo ai dettagli, elogiando a più riprese il Milan


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> sono assolutamente ancora ottimista ma rimane il fatto che, per ora, l'unico motivo per cui tutti danno per fatto Martinez sono le parole di Pinto da Costa. Anche Milan Channel si è esposta subito dopo le parole di Pinto da Costa.
> che di certo non è il primo pinko pallino che passa per strada, però non è il giocatore, che attraverso il suo procuratore (ammesso lo sia), non si è esposto allo stesso modo per il Milan, questo è un dato di cui al momento dobbiamo tenere conto.



Per la prossima settimana sembra che sia programmato un viaggio di Tavana e Maiorino in Cile. Cosa ci vanno a fare?


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> sono assolutamente ancora ottimista ma rimane il fatto che, per ora, l'unico motivo per cui tutti danno per fatto Martinez sono le parole di Pinto da Costa. Anche Milan Channel si è esposta subito dopo le parole di Pinto da Costa.
> che di certo non è il primo pinko pallino che passa per strada, però non è il giocatore, che attraverso il suo procuratore (ammesso lo sia), non si è esposto allo stesso modo per il Milan, questo è un dato di cui al momento dobbiamo tenere conto.



A proposito ma chi era stato a riportare le parole del presidente per primo? La fonte è affidabile? Da lì si capisce.


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per la prossima settimana sembra che sia programmato un viaggio di Tavana e Maiorino in Cile. Cosa ci vanno a fare?



Stavo per risponderti, poi ho pensato fosse una domanda ironica.XD


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> A proposito ma chi era stato a riportare le parole del presidente per primo? La fonte è affidabile? Da lì si capisce.



Da quel che ho capito le ha dette al canale ufficiale del Porto...


----------



## franck3211 (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> A proposito ma chi era stato a riportare le parole del presidente per primo? La fonte è affidabile? Da lì si capisce.



Ero io da euro stadio ma fu cancellato dai mod


----------



## Sotiris (14 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Rileggendo l intervista ha pure ammesso che siamo ai dettagli, elogiando a più riprese il Milan



questo Pompeo ha parlato tanto, il che per un rappresentante serio secondo me non è mai un bene, diciamo che oggi si è limitato a dire, almeno ai portoghesi, che nulla è ancora deciso. il fatto che cambi versione può nascondere pretattica oppure incertezze del giocatore. non saprei neanch'io, diciamo che aspetto con fiducia...


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ero io da euro stadio ma fu cancellato dai mod



Mi sa che ti stai sbagliando...se non sbaglio tu riportasti quelle dell'agente di ieri che non c'entrano niente con PINTO DA COSTA


----------



## Sotiris (14 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per la prossima settimana sembra che sia programmato un viaggio di Tavana e Maiorino in Cile. Cosa ci vanno a fare?



è una delle notizie odierne, infatti, per le quali conservo intatta la mia fiducia, speriamo di vederli presso alla Malpensa ;-)


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ero io da euro stadio ma fu cancellato dai mod



Non intendevo la persona che l'ha riportato nel forum, ma la fonte.


----------



## franck3211 (14 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che ti stai sbagliando...se non sbaglio tu riportasti quelle dell'agente di ieri che non c'entrano niente con PINTO DA COSTA


Scusami ho letto male


----------



## Sotiris (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> A proposito ma chi era stato a riportare le parole del presidente per primo? La fonte è affidabile? Da lì si capisce.



a Porto Canal, lo dice A Bola.


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> a Porto Canal, lo dice A Bola.



E proprio A Bola ha riportato la smentita che sia già tutto fatto dell'agente. Mah...


----------



## franck3211 (14 Giugno 2015)

Raga Milan channel ha detto si jakson. Canale tematico ufficiale


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Raga Milan channel ha detto si jakson. Canale tematico ufficiale



Canale diretto da Suma, emorroide umano.


----------



## franck3211 (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Canale diretto da Suma, emorroide umano.


Si ma è un addetto di un canale che comunque riporta notizie che immagino vengano inviate dalla societa


----------



## Sotiris (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> E proprio A Bola ha riportato la smentita che sia già tutto fatto dell'agente. Mah...



No, è Record che riporta le parole dell'agente di oggi "nulla è deciso". Mentre A Bola si limita a dire che ha fatto degli approfondimenti che non confermerebbero le parole di Pinto da Costa, che JM è esitante e che Mendes (parla di Mendes come procuratore) avrebbe il mandato di cercare una squadra importante che giochi la Champions. Ma è Record che ha le nuove parole dell'agente...


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Si ma è un addetto di un canale che comunque riporta notizie che immagino vengano inviate dalla societa



Società che di messiscene ne ha allestite a bizzeffe negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Aldo (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> E proprio A Bola ha riportato la smentita che sia già tutto fatto dell'agente. Mah...



Spiego io che ho letto gli articoli. Ne sono usciti due sembra che il secondo smentisca il primo ma non è così. Il primo riporta le dichiarazioni del presidente che dice che Martinez prima voleva rimanere ma poco prima che lui partisse per le vacanze gli ha comunicato di voler cambiare squadra, al giocatore gli è stato detto di essere libero di trovarsi una squadra basta che portano i 35 milioni della clausola del contratto che lui ha firmato. Poi sempre dice, sembra che lui abbia scelto il Milan e adesso sto aspettando che mi arrivano i soldi della clausola. Il secondo articolo dice solo che non è ancora deciso che martinez vada al Milan senza dare alcun approfondimento


----------



## Schism75 (14 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo di non avere di nuovo una situazione come quella di suazo. In effetti dichiarazioni ufficiali del Milan non ce ne sono. Tante voci, ma nessun fatto per ora. Aspettiamo.


----------



## sion (14 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Raga Milan channel ha detto si jakson. Canale tematico ufficiale



quella schermata l'hanno lanciata appena hanno letto,come noi,le dichirazioni del presidente del porto...toglietevi dalla testa che loro sanno piu' di noi perche' non e' cosi..semplicemente lanciano notizie che tutti potrebbe leggere o sapere..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2015)

*Colombia-Venezuela: la coppia d'attacco titolare è Falcao Bacca. Panchina sospetta per Jackson Martinez o scelta tecnica? *


----------



## sion (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Colombia-Venezuela: la coppia d'attacco titolare è Falcao Bacca. Panchina sospetta per Jackson Martinez o scelta tecnica? *



ho pensato anchio subito che la panchina e' sospetta visto che lo davano titolare con falcao


----------



## robs91 (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Colombia-Venezuela: la coppia d'attacco titolare è Falcao Bacca. Panchina sospetta per Jackson Martinez o scelta tecnica? *



Penso sia scelta tecnica.Pekerman lo tiene spesso in panchina.


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> ho pensato anchio subito che la panchina e' sospetta visto che lo davano titolare con falcao



Non capisco che ci sia di sospetto. Cosa gliene può fregar di meno alla Colombia del mercato?


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Colombia-Venezuela: la coppia d'attacco titolare è Falcao Bacca. Panchina sospetta per Jackson Martinez o scelta tecnica? *



Perché dovrebbe essere sospetta?


----------



## Hellscream (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non capisco che ci sia di sospetto. Cosa gliene può fregar di meno alla Colombia del mercato?



.


----------



## malos (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Colombia-Venezuela: la coppia d'attacco titolare è Falcao Bacca. Panchina sospetta per Jackson Martinez o scelta tecnica? *



Scelta tecnica, non è un titolare fisso.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Colombia-Venezuela: la coppia d'attacco titolare è Falcao Bacca. Panchina sospetta per Jackson Martinez o scelta tecnica? *



Con tutto il clamore mediatico che ha avuto dietro in questi giorni mi avrebbe sorpreso se giocava. Anche perchè le alternative alla colombia non mancano


----------



## Aldo (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Colombia-Venezuela: la coppia d'attacco titolare è Falcao Bacca. Panchina sospetta per Jackson Martinez o scelta tecnica? *



Per questa partita non lo davano titolare


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Colombia-Venezuela: la coppia d'attacco titolare è Falcao Bacca. Panchina sospetta per Jackson Martinez o scelta tecnica? *



Non credo, in nazionale lo panchinano spesso. Poi non ne vedrei il motivo, addirittura saltare partite di una coppa continentale per un trasferimento.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non capisco che ci sia di sospetto. Cosa gliene può fregar di meno alla Colombia del mercato?



Potrebbero averci fatto un favore in vista delle visite mediche dei prossimi giorni. Se si spacca come si fa? D'altronde l'avversario è abbordabile (almeno sulla carta) e le alternative non mancano.


----------



## Aldo (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Potrebbero averci fatto un favore in vista delle visite mediche dei prossimi giorni. Se si spacca come si fa? D'altronde l'avversario è abbordabile (almeno sulla carta) e le alternative non mancano.



Da come sono partiti non credo sarà tanto abbordabile


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Potrebbero averci fatto un favore in vista delle visite mediche dei prossimi giorni. Se si spacca come si fa? D'altronde l'avversario è abbordabile (almeno sulla carta) e le alternative non mancano.



Non è comunque un problema che li riguarda.


----------



## Lollo7zar (14 Giugno 2015)

Non ho mai sentito di un giocatore non fatto giocare da una nazionale (partita ufficiale) per le visite mediche con un club.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Potrebbero averci fatto un favore in vista delle visite mediche dei prossimi giorni. Se si spacca come si fa? D'altronde l'avversario è abbordabile (almeno sulla carta) e le alternative non mancano.



Speriamo comunque di vederlo in campo, anche per poco.


----------



## franck3211 (14 Giugno 2015)

Oggi era dato per titolare, dicevano avesse vinto il ballottaggio con Bacca


----------



## bargnani83 (14 Giugno 2015)

speriamo non giochi mai.0 rischi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Colombia-Venezuela: la coppia d'attacco titolare è Falcao Bacca. Panchina sospetta per Jackson Martinez o scelta tecnica? *



Ragazzi fate attenzione per cortesia: http://www.milanworld.net/sezione-c...tampa-basta-off-topic-vt29097.html#post723586


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Colombia-Venezuela: la coppia d'attacco titolare è Falcao Bacca. Panchina sospetta per Jackson Martinez o scelta tecnica? *



Scelta tecnica imho, nulla di sospetto. Anche al mondiale non era imprescindibile.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Colombia-Venezuela: la coppia d'attacco titolare è Falcao Bacca. Panchina sospetta per Jackson Martinez o scelta tecnica? *



*Di Marzio conferma: forse Peckerman avrà dato ascolto alle ultime voci di mercato. Infatti il club rossonero potrebbe fargli svolgere le visite mediche direttamente in Cile. Proprio durante la Copa America. Si attende solo il via libera della Federcalcio Colombiana. Ma Tavana e Maiorino hanno già programmato un volo per la prossima settimana per completare la missione Jackson. Visite, firma e ufficialità. *


----------



## Jino (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: forse Peckerman avrà dato ascolto alle ultime voci di mercato. Infatti il club rossonero potrebbe fargli svolgere le visite mediche direttamente in Cile. Proprio durante la Copa America. Si attende solo il via libera della Federcalcio Colombiana. Ma Tavana e Maiorino hanno già programmato un volo per la prossima settimana per completare la missione Jackson. Visite, firma e ufficialità. *



Benissimo!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: forse Peckerman avrà dato ascolto alle ultime voci di mercato. Infatti il club rossonero potrebbe fargli svolgere le visite mediche direttamente in Cile. Proprio durante la Copa America. Si attende solo il via libera della Federcalcio Colombiana. Ma Tavana e Maiorino hanno già programmato un volo per la prossima settimana per completare la missione Jackson. Visite, firma e ufficialità. *


Spero si faccia il prima possibile così chiudiamo questo capitolo una volta per tutte.


----------



## medjai (14 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> opinione tua,che rispetto..per me tutt'altro.vedremo



Dai, non essere negativo ! 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: forse Peckerman avrà dato ascolto alle ultime voci di mercato. Infatti il club rossonero potrebbe fargli svolgere le visite mediche direttamente in Cile. Proprio durante la Copa America. Si attende solo il via libera della Federcalcio Colombiana. Ma Tavana e Maiorino hanno già programmato un volo per la prossima settimana per completare la missione Jackson. Visite, firma e ufficialità. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: forse Peckerman avrà dato ascolto alle ultime voci di mercato. Infatti il club rossonero potrebbe fargli svolgere le visite mediche direttamente in Cile. Proprio durante la Copa America. Si attende solo il via libera della Federcalcio Colombiana. Ma Tavana e Maiorino hanno già programmato un volo per la prossima settimana per completare la missione Jackson. Visite, firma e ufficialità. *



*Ecco l'intervista video integrale al presidente Pinto Da Costa, che conferma la preferenza di Jackson per il Milan. *


----------



## koti (14 Giugno 2015)

Ormai è fatta, spero ufficializzino il prima possibile.

Mi ha sorpreso il modo in cui certi tifosi avversari si siano eccitati/agitati così tanto alle dichiarazioni dell'agente, dovranno farsene una ragione: il Milan sta tornando.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Colombia-Venezuela: la coppia d'attacco titolare è Falcao Bacca. Panchina sospetta per Jackson Martinez o scelta tecnica? *



Ma dai...sospetta assolutamente no, che gliene fregherebbe (giustamente) alla Colombia del Milan?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'intervista video integrale al presidente Pinto Da Costa, che conferma la preferenza di Jackson per il Milan. *


Il procuratore di Martinez deve smetterla col vino se le cose stanno così (ammetto che nel video ho capito solo AC Milan e basta lol).


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma dai...sospetta assolutamente no, che gliene fregherebbe (giustamente) alla Colombia del Milan?



anche ai mondiali era panchinaro se non sbaglio. 

cmq meglio se non gioca.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: forse Peckerman avrà dato ascolto alle ultime voci di mercato. Infatti il club rossonero potrebbe fargli svolgere le visite mediche direttamente in Cile. Proprio durante la Copa America. Si attende solo il via libera della Federcalcio Colombiana. Ma Tavana e Maiorino hanno già programmato un volo per la prossima settimana per completare la missione Jackson. Visite, firma e ufficialità. *


Speriamo di chiudere in fretta.


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Mi sa che Martinez tornerà dalla Copa America prima del previsto 
La Colombia ha perso col Venezuela e se perde col Brasile...magari esce ma è difficile perchè i gruppi sono 3 e deve essere la 3 peggiore per uscire


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che Martinez tornerà dalla Copa America prima del previsto
> La Colombia ha perso col Venezuela e se perde col Brasile...magari esce ma è difficile perchè i gruppi sono 3 e deve essere la 3 peggiore per uscire



Quello dopo il gol preso ha messo dentro Gutierrez al posto di Bacca e ha inserito Martinez a meno di 10 minuti dalla fine. Ma come si fa? Secondo me il CT se la fa con Gutierrez.


----------



## il condor (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Quello dopo il gol preso ha messo dentro Gutierrez al posto di Bacca e ha inserito Martinez a meno di 10 minuti dalla fine. Ma come si fa? Secondo me il CT se la fa con Gutierrez.



ha combinato più Martinez in 10min che Bacca in 70min.


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Quello dopo il gol preso ha messo dentro Gutierrez al posto di Bacca e ha inserito Martinez a meno di 10 minuti dalla fine. Ma come si fa? Secondo me il CT se la fa con Gutierrez.



Dire che è un incapace è essere gentili...Falcao inguardabile poi...poteva fare il cambio molto prima e mettere Martinez,cos'ha Gutierrez in più? Mah spero escano ma è difficile


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Dire che è un incapace è essere gentili...Falcao inguardabile poi...poteva fare il cambio molto prima e mettere Martinez,cos'ha Gutierrez in più? Mah spero escano ma è difficile



Avranno pensato che visto che è la Copa America e Gutierrez ha giocato solo in Sudamerica avesse il vantaggio del territorio.


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Avranno pensato che visto che è la Copa America e Gutierrez ha giocato solo in Sudamerica avesse il vantaggio del territorio.


Sì ma questo ragionamento se lo fai (????) lo fai a inizio partita,cosa può cambiare al 70?


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Sì ma questo ragionamento se lo fai (????) lo fai a inizio partita,cosa può cambiare al 70?



Ci avrà pensato dopo.


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ci avrà pensato dopo.



Un altro motivo per definirlo un incapace allora


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2015)

Intanto su Sky hanno ribadito ancora una volta che l'affare è fatto e che si aspetta solo il permesso della fererazione colombiana per mandare lo staff medico del Milan in Cile per fare le visite mediche.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Giugno 2015)

Grazie Venezuela.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: forse Peckerman avrà dato ascolto alle ultime voci di mercato. Infatti il club rossonero potrebbe fargli svolgere le visite mediche direttamente in Cile. Proprio durante la Copa America. Si attende solo il via libera della Federcalcio Colombiana. Ma Tavana e Maiorino hanno già programmato un volo per la prossima settimana per completare la missione Jackson. Visite, firma e ufficialità. *


c'è da dire che non l'ha fatto giocare nemmeno al mondiale


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2015)

Meglio così, speriamo escano subito.


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Ho guardato un po' le regole su google ed è difficile che la Colombia esca subito...i gruppi sono solo 3 e ben 2 squadre arrivate 3 (su 4) continuano la coppa andando ai quarti


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (15 Giugno 2015)

*Jackson Martinez:"Sono molto vicino al Milan come ad altri club, ci sono delle ipotesi anche in Spagna ed Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo nei prossimi giorni deciderò il mio futuro".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> "Sono molto vicino al Milan come ad altri club, ci sono delle ipotesi anche in Spagna ed Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo nei prossimi giorni deciderò il mio futuro".
> Queste le parole di Jackson Martinez, non ci capisco più nulla!


Fonte?


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (15 Giugno 2015)

Gianluca Di Marzio su facebook
Comunque magari sono parole di circostanza, in effetti non è che possa dire "vado al Milan" finchè non c'è l'ufficialità


----------



## Jack14 (15 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fonte?



Di Marzio. Comunque sostiene sempre che l'accordo con il giocatore è stato trovato e che si sta programmando il viaggio in Cile. Il giocatore seguirà quanto gli dice di dire il suo procuratore.


----------



## franck3211 (15 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio. Comunque sostiene sempre che l'accordo con il giocatore è stato trovato e che si sta programmando il viaggio in Cile. Il giocatore seguirà quanto gli dice di dire il suo procuratore.



Mah


----------



## Jack14 (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> "Sono molto vicino al Milan come ad altri club, ci sono delle ipotesi anche in Spagna ed Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo nei prossimi giorni deciderò il mio futuro".
> Queste le parole di Jackson Martinez, non ci capisco più nulla!





franck3211 ha scritto:


> Mah



Dai se Milan Channel fa l'annuncio è fatta al 99,99999%. Se no figuraccia clamorosa... La peggiore della storia...


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (15 Giugno 2015)

Bo diciamo che in Italia si da l'affare per fatto, però l'agente e lo stesso giocatore un po' frenano. Ripeto, leggendole bene sembrano parole di circostanza, ovviamente non avrebbe mai potuto annunciare l'accordo con il Milan


----------



## franck3211 (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Bo diciamo che in Italia si da l'affare per fatto, però l'agente e lo stesso giocatore un po' frenano. Ripeto, leggendole bene sembrano parole di circostanza, ovviamente non avrebbe mai potuto annunciare l'accordo con il Milan


Perchè non poteva dire che era del Milan? poteva dire che aveva raggiunto l'accordo ma vanno sostenute le visite prima.


----------



## neversayconte (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> "Sono molto vicino al Milan come ad altri club, ci sono delle ipotesi anche in Spagna ed Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo nei prossimi giorni deciderò il mio futuro".
> Queste le parole di Jackson Martinez, non ci capisco più nulla!



Che palle. Mi sa che ci tocca aspettare 20 giorni per capire bene.


----------



## Jack14 (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Bo diciamo che in Italia si da l'affare per fatto, però l'agente e lo stesso giocatore un po' frenano. Ripeto, leggendole bene sembrano parole di circostanza, ovviamente non avrebbe mai potuto annunciare l'accordo con il Milan



per me tengono formalmente in vita altre squadre per limare gli ultimi dettagli dell'accordo (si parla di bonus).


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> *Jackson Martinez:"Sono molto vicino al Milan come ad altri club, ci sono delle ipotesi anche in Spagna ed Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo nei prossimi giorni deciderò il mio futuro".*



Io penso che ormai sia tutto fatto non può dire che è fatta perchè mancano le visite mediche e firma , ma faccia quello che vuole se arriva sono molto contenta se no nviene amen.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (15 Giugno 2015)

Esatto, finchè non ci sono visite e firme non può dire nulla. Se inizia a fare il prezioso che vada pure in un'altra squadra


----------



## malos (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Io penso che ormai sia tutto fatto non può dire che è fatta perchè mancano le visite mediche e firma , ma faccia quello che vuole se arriva sono molto contenta se no nviene amen.



Quoto, questi giochini tra lui e il procuratore hanno francamente rotto


----------



## Sotiris (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> *Jackson Martinez:"Sono molto vicino al Milan come ad altri club, ci sono delle ipotesi anche in Spagna ed Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo nei prossimi giorni deciderò il mio futuro".*
> Queste le parole di Jackson Martinez, non ci capisco più nulla!









in alto a destra il virgolettato di Martinez.


----------



## mark (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> *Jackson Martinez:"Sono molto vicino al Milan come ad altri club, ci sono delle ipotesi anche in Spagna ed Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo nei prossimi giorni deciderò il mio futuro".*
> Queste le parole di Jackson Martinez, non ci capisco più nulla!



Sinceramente stanno iniziando a stancarmi questi teatrini!! Se vuole viene altrimenti a sto punto può anche andare da un'altra parte, quanto tempo vuole per decidere? Siamo il Milan non l'ultima squadra a caso!!


----------



## franck3211 (15 Giugno 2015)

Non so la vostra opinione ma ritengo il comportamento di Martinez e procuratore inaccettabile, troppo mediatici e sempre pronti a smentire per spillare anche 1 euro in più. Potevano facilmente fare lo stesso mantenendo un profilo più basso.


----------



## diavolo (15 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Non so la vostra opinione ma ritengo il comportamento di Martinez e procuratore inaccettabile, troppo mediatici e sempre pronti a smentire per spillare anche 1 euro in più. Potevano facilmente fare lo stesso mantenendo un profilo più basso.


Magari è il Condor che gli ha detto di fare il vago sul suo trasferimento.


----------



## Serginho (15 Giugno 2015)

Classico stratagemma giornalaistico per mantenere vivo l'interesse e vendere più copie


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (15 Giugno 2015)

Sono d'accordo con te, Franck
Inaccettabile questo continuo teatrino di Jackson e del suo procuratore


----------



## franck3211 (15 Giugno 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Magari è il Condor che gli ha detto di fare il vago sul suo trasferimento.



Non ne vedo il vantaggio.


----------



## diavolo (15 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Non ne vedo il vantaggio.


Per evitare di svenarsi nelle altre trattative di mercato



MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> *Jackson Martinez:"Sono molto vicino al Milan come ad altri club, ci sono delle ipotesi anche in Spagna ed Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo nei prossimi giorni deciderò il mio futuro".*


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> *Jackson Martinez:"Sono molto vicino al Milan come ad altri club, ci sono delle ipotesi anche in Spagna ed Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo nei prossimi giorni deciderò il mio futuro".*
> Queste le parole di Jackson Martinez, non ci capisco più nulla!





Sotiris ha scritto:


> in alto a destra il virgolettato di Martinez.



Dai, io penso che arriva. E' legittimo crederlo. Nel caso non arrivasse, bisognerebbe mandare 2 milioni di segnalazioni all'ordine dei giornalisti contro un certo canale tematico.


----------



## franck3211 (15 Giugno 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Per evitare di svenarsi nelle altre trattative di mercato



Ma svenarsi nelle altre trattative? qua parliamo che il milan ha comunque l'accordo con la società a 35 milioni, quindi la vedo inutile dato che è trapelato tutto.


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2015)

Mah ragazzi a me non paiono proprio dichiarazioni rassicuranti... Se mancassero pochi dettagli, magari non ne parlerebbe,dire che è vicino al Milan come ad altre squadre non è una cosa buona... Io ero tranquillo perchè se si sbilancia Milan Channel, sono tranquillo, ma dopo le dichiarazioni del procuratore, e soprattutto le sue mi pare tutto fuorchè definita la cosa... L'importante è che si sbrighi, a noi la gente da pregare non piace, vedi lo scarsone di Van Ginkel l'anno scorso.....


----------



## sion (15 Giugno 2015)

sempre piu' convinto che non arriva


----------



## Jack14 (15 Giugno 2015)

Strano è che il presidente del Porto dice che Jackson gli ha detto di andare al Milan prima di andare in vacanza. Quindi tutto questo teatrino è stato costruito ad hoc? ora non penso che Milan Channel e lo stesso presidente facciano queste uscite se non hanno certezza. Per di più pure Di Marzio conferma che è fatta. sono d'accordo che comunque anche a me il comportamento suo non mi è piaciuto affatto...


----------



## Sotiris (15 Giugno 2015)

Abbiamo il giocatore ed il procuratore (od uno dei due procuratori) che dicono non essere ancora fatta.
Questo dato da solo rende, in ogni caso, inopportuna l'uscita di Milan Channel venerdì.
Sembra stia aspettando che intenzioni ha l'Atletico Madrid con Tevez (fonte: A Bola).
Vediamo un po' che succede...


----------



## franck3211 (15 Giugno 2015)

e poi lo staff medico è pronto a partire per il Cile? Ma queste dichiarazioni di JM hanno davvero poco senso.


----------



## malos (15 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Abbiamo il giocatore ed il procuratore (od uno dei due procuratori) che dicono non essere ancora fatta.
> Questo dato da solo rende, in ogni caso, inopportuna l'uscita di Milan Channel venerdì.
> Sembra stia aspettando che intenzioni ha l'Atletico Madrid con Tevez (fonte: A Bola).
> Vediamo un po' che succede...



Quindi saremmo la ruota di scorta dell'atletico. Buono a sapersi.


----------



## robs91 (15 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> in alto a destra il virgolettato di Martinez.



Se salta Galliani e Suma devono nascondersi sotto terra.


----------



## bmb (15 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me sta aspettando Tavana che arriva in Cile per le visite mediche. E basta.


----------



## Sotiris (15 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Quindi saremmo la ruota di scorta dell'atletico. Buono a sapersi.



Stando alle fonti portoghesi sarebbe così. Non è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid solo perché questi non hanno intenzione di pagare la clausola rescissoria ma lui l'accordo con gli spagnoli l'avrebbe già trovato. In più Simeone sarebbe suggestionato dall'idea Tevez.


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Se salta Galliani e Suma devono nascondersi sotto terra.



Mah direi soprattutto Suma in questo caso, Galliani non ha mai detto che lo avevamo preso, e lui piu' di quello che ha fatto non poteva fare. Se questo vuole andare a Madrid, che vada pure in un campionato con 2/3 squadre...


----------



## Petrecte (15 Giugno 2015)

A me questo ha rotto le bolas .... lasciamolo la .... fine .....


----------



## robs91 (15 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Mah direi soprattutto Suma in questo caso, Galliani non ha mai detto che lo avevamo preso, e lui piu' di quello che ha fatto non poteva fare. Se questo vuole andare a Madrid, che vada pure in un campionato con 2/3 squadre...



Suma non fa niente senza l'autorizzazione dei suoi padroni.E ad ogni modo se l'affare non era fatto bastava una smentita del pelato,cosa che non è avvenuta.


----------



## franck3211 (15 Giugno 2015)

Sky comunque insiste con le visite mediche


----------



## Sotiris (15 Giugno 2015)

mettendo insieme i vari articoli forse potrebbe ricostruirsi questo scenario.
l'unica squadra disposta a pagare la clausola rescissoria è il Milan.
la preferenza di JM era ed è per una squadra che faccia la Champions e del campionato inglese o spagnolo.
in particolare aveva un accordo di massima con l'Atletico Madrid, mentre il Valencia non è mai stato preso in considerazione seriamente.
a questo punto Pinto da Costa desideroso di incassare esce con l'intervista di venerdì, forse per forzare il giocatore ad accettare il Milan.
così le uscite del procuratore e del giocatore forse sono più un messaggio a Pinto da Costa che al Milan, che alla fine saranno "costretti" ad accettare.
forse è così ma queste sono mie congetture, nulla di ufficiale.


----------



## mark (15 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> mettendo insieme i vari articoli forse potrebbe ricostruirsi questo scenario.
> l'unica squadra disposta a pagare la clausola rescissoria è il Milan.
> la preferenza di JM era ed è per una squadra che faccia la Champions e del campionato inglese o spagnolo.
> in particolare aveva un accordo di massima con l'Atletico Madrid, mentre il Valencia non è mai stato preso in considerazione seriamente.
> ...



Beh se è costretto ad accettare il Milan può anche starmene al porto o da qualsiasi altra parte!!


----------



## sion (15 Giugno 2015)

ste visite mediche quando? tra un mese?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> in alto a destra il virgolettato di Martinez.



Se non arriva salta in cima alla lista delle più grandi figuracce epocali.


----------



## il condor (15 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Sky comunque insiste con le visite mediche



è diventata una telenovela assurda. Se arriva mandate Tavana e il compare in Cile il prima possibile o altrimenti il Condor e Lucas esponessero i fatti come stanno. Siamo su 3 obiettivi e ancora non ne abbiamo ufficializzato uno.


----------



## Valex (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> *Jackson Martinez:"Sono molto vicino al Milan come ad altri club, ci sono delle ipotesi anche in Spagna ed Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo nei prossimi giorni deciderò il mio futuro".*



Teatrino per eccellenza! Il mio poco ottimismo rimasto è diventato pessimismo!
Vada dove vuole, vogliamo gente motivata per tornare a essere grandi!


----------



## Jack14 (15 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Stando alle fonti portoghesi sarebbe così. Non è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid solo perché questi non hanno intenzione di pagare la clausola rescissoria ma lui l'accordo con gli spagnoli l'avrebbe già trovato. In più Simeone sarebbe suggestionato dall'idea Tevez.



Marca aveva riportato qualche giorno fa che JM - Atletico è saltato perchè l'Atletico la clausola non la paga, per questo verrà al Milan. Tanto è vero che nessun giornale (a parte i portoghesi) ormai parla più della trattativa ma la danno per fatta. Ricordiamoci che pure il canale colombiano ha detto che ha scelto il Milan, oltre al presidente del Porto. Troppi indizi per metter ancora in gioco il suo passaggio al Milan.


----------



## robs91 (15 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> mettendo insieme i vari articoli forse potrebbe ricostruirsi questo scenario.
> l'unica squadra disposta a pagare la clausola rescissoria è il Milan.
> la preferenza di JM era ed è per una squadra che faccia la Champions e del campionato inglese o spagnolo.
> in particolare aveva un accordo di massima con l'Atletico Madrid, mentre il Valencia non è mai stato preso in considerazione seriamente.
> ...


Sai che anch'io ho pensato la stessa cosa?Non è un' ipotesi campata in aria.Vedremo,io penso che alla fine l'affare si farà.Sarebbe troppo umiliante e imbarazzante il contrario.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

a sto punto totalmente d'accordo con Valex, molliamolo e se ne vada dove vuole, ha già rotto i maroni sto qui con questa tiritera... 1 mese per decidere ... ma vattene dove vuoi, hai stancato


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2015)

Si meriterebbe di rimanere al Porto sto qua... Cioè viene da noi solo perchè l'Atletco nn paga la clausola rescissoria??? Ma va va a sto punto stattene lì dove 6...


----------



## Sotiris (15 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Marca aveva riportato qualche giorno fa che JM - Atletico è saltato perchè l'Atletico la clausola non la paga, per questo verrà al Milan. Tanto è vero che nessun giornale (a parte i portoghesi) ormai parla più della trattativa ma la danno per fatta. Ricordiamoci che pure il canale colombiano ha detto che ha scelto il Milan, oltre al presidente del Porto. Troppi indizi per metter ancora in gioco il suo passaggio al Milan.



speriamo, altrimenti sarebbe una brutta figura mondiale a questo punto.
Milan Channel, in ogni caso, è stata troppo precipitosa e frettolosa venerdì, perché così si mette il Milan in una condizione per cui qualsiasi cosa faccia JM, se non viene, ci prendono in giro a vita.
se non fosse uscita con niente il Milan se ne sarebbe potuto, legittimamente, uscire dalla trattativa, in quanto stufo della tiritera del giocatore, senza conseguenze mediatiche.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> *Jackson Martinez:"Sono molto vicino al Milan come ad altri club, ci sono delle ipotesi anche in Spagna ed Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo nei prossimi giorni deciderò il mio futuro".*



Vi siete mai chiesti per quale motivo questo tira fuori il nome del Milan, ma mai di queste "altre squadre"?

Semplice, perché non esistono o comunque non ci sono squadre su di lui. Se dicesse tipo " c'è il Milan ma anche l'Altetico".. l'Altetico, che magari non è sul giocatore, tira fuori un comunicato e direbbe che non è vero.

Nessuno parla di altre squadre. C'è solo il Milan, Galliani è andato ad Oporto ben due volte


----------



## Jack14 (15 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> speriamo, altrimenti sarebbe una brutta figura mondiale a questo punto.
> Milan Channel, in ogni caso, è stata troppo precipitosa e frettolosa venerdì, perché così si mette il Milan in una condizione per cui qualsiasi cosa faccia JM, se non viene, ci prendono in giro a vita.
> se non fosse uscita con niente il Milan se ne sarebbe potuto, legittimamente, uscire dalla trattativa, in quanto stufo della tiritera del giocatore, senza conseguenze mediatiche.



sono d'accordo. Ennesimo errore di una trattativa gestita malissimo. Adesso, ogni euro in più che il suo procuratore ci chiede, saremo costretti a darglielo per evitare se no un danno d'immagine clamoroso


----------



## ps18ps (15 Giugno 2015)

ma se si stanno organizzando con la federazione colombiana per andare in Cile a fare le visite mediche avranno l'accordo con il giocatore. poi il suo procuratore non aveva detto che jm non avrebbe parlato?


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> speriamo, altrimenti sarebbe una brutta figura mondiale a questo punto.
> Milan Channel, in ogni caso, è stata troppo precipitosa e frettolosa venerdì, perché così si mette il Milan in una condizione per cui qualsiasi cosa faccia JM, se non viene, ci prendono in giro a vita.
> se non fosse uscita con niente il Milan se ne sarebbe potuto, legittimamente, uscire dalla trattativa, in quanto stufo della tiritera del giocatore, senza conseguenze mediatiche.



Si concordo l'uscita di Milan Channel è clamorosa, ci espone a prese in giro di cui in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno... Stasera mando un messaggio in diretta a Suma, ma figurati se lo leggono....


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vi siete mai chiesti per quale motivo questo tira fuori il nome del Milan, ma mai di queste "altre squadre"?
> 
> Semplice, perché non esistono o comunque non ci sono squadre su di lui. Se dicesse tipo " c'è il Milan ma anche l'Altetico".. l'Altetico, che magari non è sul giocatore, tira fuori un comunicato e direbbe che non è vero.
> 
> Nessuno parla di altre squadre. C'è solo il Milan, Galliani è andato ad Oporto ben due volte



la butto li, forse queste fantomatiche squadre non si sono mosse sventolando ai 4 venti che stanno trattando martinez come invece abbiamo fatto noi... ste trattative devono farle sottotraccia porca miseria, non si può ogni volta dire "siamo vicini" "siamo vicinissimi" e poi ti salta fuori la fegatura... ok che ci sono i soldi, ma tientelo x te ste cose e non spifferare a tutti dove vai e chi tratti...


----------



## Gekyn (15 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me è legata alle presenza di Ibra, finché non C è la sicurezza dello svedese lui non ufficializza.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (15 Giugno 2015)

*Suma su facebook "le parole di JM non mi preoccupano, abbiamo già spiegato che non c'è ancora alcuna ufficialità ma non sono preoccupato"*


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Suma su facebook "le parole di JM non mi preoccupano, abbiamo già spiegato che non c'è ancora alcuna ufficialità ma non sono preoccupato"



Mah spero tanto per lui, altrimenti secondo me stavolta lo cacciano.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Suma su facebook "le parole di JM non mi preoccupano, *abbiamo già spiegato che non c'è ancora alcuna ufficialità* ma non sono preoccupato"



Se metti un'immagine trionfale a tutto schermo come si fa per gli annunci, con la faccia di Martinez e la frase "Martinez siiiiii" è come darla l'ufficialità.
Solito Sumaro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> *Suma su facebook "le parole di JM non mi preoccupano, abbiamo già spiegato che non c'è ancora alcuna ufficialità ma non sono preoccupato"*



I medici del Milan si svegliassero a partire per il Chile per fargli fare le eventuali visite cosi la smetteranno di parlare tanto per.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (15 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> la butto li, forse queste fantomatiche squadre non si sono mosse sventolando ai 4 venti che stanno trattando martinez come invece abbiamo fatto noi... ste trattative devono farle sottotraccia porca miseria, non si può ogni volta dire "siamo vicini" "siamo vicinissimi" e poi ti salta fuori la fregatura... ok che ci sono i soldi, ma tientelo x te ste cose e non spifferare a tutti dove vai e chi tratti...



Assolutamente vero.
Quanto ci costa tutto questo baccano mediatico? E per cosa, poi?
Non sarà vero, ma se non arrivasse qualche testa dovrà saltare...


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

avessimo un ds o dg serio avrebbero risposto per le rime, della serie: martinez? siamo interessati a lui, così come siamo interessati ad altri di pari livello. 
E vediamo poi se il procuratore e il giocatore facevano gli splendidi.


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2015)

Ho letto di un giocatore che lascia porte aperte, il Milan dev'essere una scelta e non una bella possibilità in attesa di qualcosa di meglio. 

Fosse per me ultimatum, prendere o lasciare, ora.


----------



## medjai (15 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> avessimo un ds o dg serio avrebbero risposto per le rime, della serie: martinez? siamo interessati a lui, così come siamo interessati ad altri di pari livello.
> E vediamo poi se il procuratore e il giocatore facevano gli splendidi.



Ecco. Sono stanco di questo. Questo o dire hai fino Mercoledì, se non rispondi definitivamente. Viraremo su un'altro calciatore e negoziazione chiusa


----------



## Aldo (15 Giugno 2015)

A Bola. Il futuro di Jackson Martinez è incerto. Le trattative con il Milan sono a buon punto ma non è stata presa ancora la decisione definitiva. Secondo Marca l'attaccante starebbe aspettando la chiamata dell'atletico, in passato aveva anche raggiunto l'accordo con il giocatore ma non si fece nulla perchè Simeone preferisce Carlos Tevez.

Le dichiarazioni rilasciate dal giocatore al giornale portoghese:
Estou tão perto do Milan como estou perto de outros clubes. Portanto tenho essa possibilidade, mas também tenho a possibilidade de outros clubes.
Sono Vicino al Milan e ad altri club, quindi ho questa possibilità ma ne ho anche altre.


----------



## sion (15 Giugno 2015)

altra figura di melma in arrivo davanti a tutti i tifosi delle altre squadre..prepariamoci per l'ennesima presa in giro..


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> A Bola. Il futuro di Jackson Martinez è incerto. Le trattative con il Milan sono a buon punto ma non è stata presa ancora la decisione definitiva. Secondo Marca l'attaccante starebbe aspettando la chiamata dell'atletico, in passato aveva anche raggiunto l'accordo con il giocatore ma non si fece nulla perchè Simeone preferisce Carlos Tevez.
> 
> Le dichiarazioni rilasciate dal giocatore al giornale portoghese:
> Estou tão perto do Milan como estou perto de outros clubes. Portanto tenho essa possibilidade, mas também tenho a possibilidade de outros clubes.
> Sono Vicino al Milan e ad altri club, quindi ho questa possibilità ma ne ho anche altre.





é chiaro che marca fa gli interessi della squadra spagnola. Ma se prima non vendono mandzukic dubito possano prendere martinez. Per me comunque rimane già tutto deciso...in ogni caso dato che i soldi ci sono, viriamo su un altro attaccante di pari livello. SI dice che diego costa non sia molto contento del possibile arrivo di falcao. Prendiamo lui!!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> altra figura di melma in arrivo davanti a tutti i tifosi delle altre squadre..prepariamoci per l'ennesima presa in giro..



ahahhahah....ma figurati. Ma secondo te era ubriaco il presidente del porto quando ha fatto quelle dichiarazioni? è ovvio che se c'è una squadra avanti tutti le altre quella siamo noi. Il vero problema è sta copa america, altrimenti era già tutto chiuso.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Giugno 2015)

Ma se lo ha detto pure il presidente del porto che verrà al Milan. Dai non prendiamoci a male per niente e non facciamoci soffiare il fumo in faccia dai rosiconi.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Assolutamente vero.
> Quanto ci costa tutto questo baccano mediatico? E per cosa, poi?
> Non sarà vero, ma se non arrivasse qualche testa dovrà saltare...



guarda, io penso che se B&G si sono esposti così tanto sinifica che hanno tutto pronto ed aspettano una certa data x comunnicare il tutto... oppure, e qui spero di sbagliarmi, hanno fatto tutto col porto senza considerare che il giocatore potesse dire di no, in questo caso qualche testa salta davvero stavolta, ad ogni modo se devo passare l'estate con sti tira e molla continui credo mi dedicherò ad altri sport fino a settembre, e poi chi c'è c'è...


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

però, in caso dicesse di no, è vero che galliani ha fatto il possibile per prenderlo, ma hanno gestito (un po' tutti) la trattativa in modo osceno e poco professionale... aspettiamo (tanto per cambiare) e vediamo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Giugno 2015)

E' già tutto prenotato, non capisco la dichiarazione del giocatore che non mi è piaciuta per nulla


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' già tutto prenotato, non capisco la dichiarazione del giocatore che non mi è piaciuta per nulla



Fossi il Milan onestamente avrei già perso la pazienza.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Giugno 2015)

Le dichiarazioni che ha fatto invece per me ci stanno.Non mi fanno piacere,ma dimostrano che il ragazzo è intelligente.Fa quelle dichiarazioni per avere un ingaggio più alto,mica è fesso.


----------



## Black (15 Giugno 2015)

ma possibile che anche quando la trattativa sembra finita, poi ci sono queste sorprese? che figuraccia infinita facciamo se non viene a Milano JM..


----------



## Basileuon (15 Giugno 2015)

Dichiarazioni stupide, ma il giocatore ormai è nostro... frega niente di come usa la sua bocca, preferisco pensare a come sa usare i piedi.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

se dovesse venire al milan, partirebbe col piede sbagliato già.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> *Jackson Martinez:"Sono molto vicino al Milan come ad altri club, ci sono delle ipotesi anche in Spagna ed Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo nei prossimi giorni deciderò il mio futuro".*




*Adesso basta. Chi non quota le ultime notizie si becca il ban. Ci siamo stancati. *


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> *Jackson Martinez:"Sono molto vicino al Milan come ad altri club, ci sono delle ipotesi anche in Spagna ed Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo nei prossimi giorni deciderò il mio futuro".*



Tranquilli, Di Marzio sa quel che dice


----------



## Casnop (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> *Jackson Martinez:"Sono molto vicino al Milan come ad altri club, ci sono delle ipotesi anche in Spagna ed Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo nei prossimi giorni deciderò il mio futuro".*



Dichiarazioni di circostanza. Non sposti medici e dirigenti del Milan se hai un accordo con altre squadre. E questi non si muovono se non c'è l'accordo con il club cedente e con il giocatore. Normativa FIFA, che punisce severamente questo illecito.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tranquilli, Di Marzio sa quel che dice



Ma a parte quello, hanno detto che è fatta su MC, canale tematico che per tradizione è sempre pessimista. Non temo per l'affare, però oh mi è caduto il giocatore in questo caso, dichiarazioni senza senso


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di circostanza. Non sposti medici e dirigenti del Milan se hai un accordo con altre squadre. E questi non si muovono se non c'è l'accordo con il club cedente e con il giocatore. Normativa FIFA, che punisce severamente questo illecito.



I medici non si sono ancora spostati, era solo una voce, non abbiamo la certezza che siano state fissate le visite mediche.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> *Suma su facebook "le parole di JM non mi preoccupano, abbiamo già spiegato che non c'è ancora alcuna ufficialità ma non sono preoccupato"*


Il ragazzo è stato preso. Non fatevi il sangue amaro per nulla. Il tafazzismo anche qui è ingiustificato. Anche Sportmediaset come sky ha confermato che a breve in Cile ci saranno visite mediche e ufficialità.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> *Jackson Martinez:"Sono molto vicino al Milan come ad altri club, ci sono delle ipotesi anche in Spagna ed Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo nei prossimi giorni deciderò il mio futuro".*


Ragazzi secondo me vi state preoccupando troppo. A mio avviso sono solo dichiarazioni di circostanza, perché se il Milan ufficializzasse subito l'esito positivo della trattativa, anche il prezzo degli altri giocatori che stiamo tentando di acquistare aumenterebbe. Io mi aspetto la chiusura delle trattative Kondogbia e Hummels prima degli annunci ufficiali.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Giugno 2015)

Se le poteva risparmiare ste dichiarazioni, se viene a Milano con sto spirito se ne stesse in Colombia a pippare coca insieme a Cuadrado


----------



## Casnop (15 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se le poteva risparmiare ste dichiarazioni, se viene a Milano con sto spirito se ne stesse in Colombia a pippare coca insieme a Cuadrado



Esagerato...  Ragazzi, occhio alle provocazioni e mistificazioni della stampa questa estate... Circola un mostro in Europa, di nome Milan, a quanto pare pieno di soldi e con il migliore dirigente al mondo quando si tratta di fare i colpi con parecchi zeri. Questo comincia a dare fastidio: in Portogallo non hanno creduto alle loro orecchie quando è arrivata la chiamata di uno che voleva prendere in un colpo solo Jackson, Brahimi e Neves. Hanno pensato ad una interurbana da Parigi. Questo da fastidio: e poi arrivano dichiarazioni dall'altra parte del mondo, come dire?, lost in translation...


----------



## Victorss (15 Giugno 2015)

Bho io non capisco. A questo punto mi ha stancato lui e il suo procuratore asino. Ma si può? È una settimana che siamo in ballo e ancora siamo ai teatrini per tirare sull ingaggio? Il presidente del porto ha già detto che hai comunicato che sceglierài il Milan é già tutto pronto per le visite, basta fare i barboni te e quel rintronato del tuo agente che spara una dichiarazione diversa ogni 5 minuti.


----------



## sion (15 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I medici non si sono ancora spostati, era solo una voce, non abbiamo la certezza che siano state fissate le visite mediche.



esatto..quelli che alcuni non capiscono..le voci dei medici che vanno la erano solo supposizioni che facevano gli addetti ai lavori..ad oggi nessuna sa realmente la verita' sulla questione..quindi basta esporsi cosi tanto


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma a parte quello, hanno detto che è fatta su MC, canale tematico che per tradizione è sempre pessimista. Non temo per l'affare, però oh mi è caduto il giocatore in questo caso, dichiarazioni senza senso



Bisogna anche vedere come le hanno interpretate i portoghesi, secondo me comunque sta aspettando Ibra, vuole essere sicuro che ci sia davvero un gran progetto.


----------



## Basileuon (15 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma a parte quello, hanno detto che è fatta su MC, canale tematico che per tradizione è sempre pessimista. Non temo per l'affare, però oh mi è caduto il giocatore in questo caso, dichiarazioni senza senso



Però devi far conto che finché non è ufficiale non può dire che lo è, ha un procuratore che è peggio di Raiola e stanno tirando sui bonus


----------



## franck3211 (15 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: nei prossimi giorni le visite mediche per il giocatore. Le dichiarazioni di Martinez sono parole di circostanza che non spostano la realtà. Martinez sarà rossonero*


----------



## malos (15 Giugno 2015)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> Però devi far conto che finché non è ufficiale non può dire che lo è, ha un procuratore che è peggio di Raiola e stanno tirando sui bonus



Esatto. 

Ho avuto per anni milan channel e posso assicurare che Suma è il portaborse di Galliani più che di Berlusconi, fa tutto quello che dice il geometra. Sicuramente è stato lui a dargli l'input, senza il placet di Galliani lui non muove foglia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> *Jackson Martinez:"Sono molto vicino al Milan come ad altri club, ci sono delle ipotesi anche in Spagna ed Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo nei prossimi giorni deciderò il mio futuro".*



Anche io credo sia ormai davvero tutto fatto, quindi sono dichiarazioni davvero inspiegabili. C'è qualche intervista video che le confermi? I quotidiani portoghesi li ho visto piuttosto ostili nei nostri confronti, e questa disparità di vedute tra i giornalisti portoghesi e quelli italiani mi risulta alquanto strana. 

Cioè, prima di queste parole avevamo le dichiarazioni di Milan Channel, del presidente del Porto e di ESPN Colombia che confermavano il si del giocatore. Praticamente il suo assenso era stato confermato in 3 diversi paesi (Italia, Portogallo e Colombia) e in 2 di questi da fonti ufficiali (Porto e Milan Channel).

Quindi se le dichiarazioni sono vere o sono state riportate male dai giornali, oppure è una pretattica piuttosto sciocca del giocatore che fino alla firma non vuole dire nulla. Una sorta di gesto scaramantico.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2015)

Delle visite mediche ne ha data notizia Pedullà. Non so altri



> *Jackson Martinez:"Sono molto vicino al Milan come ad altri club, ci sono delle ipotesi anche in Spagna ed Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo nei prossimi giorni deciderò il mio futuro".*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

*Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale da 7M netti a stagione.*


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Anche io credo sia ormai davvero tutto fatto, quindi sono dichiarazioni davvero inspiegabili. C'è qualche intervista video che le confermi? I quotidiani portoghesi li ho visto piuttosto ostili nei nostri confronti, e questa disparità di vedute tra i giornalisti portoghesi e quelli italiani mi risulta alquanto strana.
> 
> Cioè, prima di queste parole avevamo le dichiarazioni di Milan Channel, del presidente del Porto e di ESPN Colombia che confermavano il si del giocatore. Praticamente il suo assenso era stato confermato in 3 diversi paesi (Italia, Portogallo e Colombia) e in 2 di questi da fonti ufficiali (Porto e Milan Channel).
> 
> Quindi se le dichiarazioni sono vere o sono state riportate male dai giornali, oppure è una pretattica piuttosto sciocca del giocatore che fino alla firma non vuole dire nulla. Una sorta di gesto scaramantico.



Qualche pagina indietro c'è il video delle parole del presidente del Porto, se conosci il portoghese traduci.XD


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale.*



Chi è Sergio Fernandez?XD


----------



## diavolo (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale.*



Quadrienale da 4 milioni netti?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> *Jackson Martinez:"Sono molto vicino al Milan come ad altri club, ci sono delle ipotesi anche in Spagna ed Inghilterra. Ad ogni modo nei prossimi giorni deciderò il mio futuro".*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale.*





2515 ha scritto:


> Qualche pagina indietro c'è il video delle parole del presidente del Porto, se conosci il portoghese traduci.XD



Il video l'ho postato io e pur non conoscendo il portoghese si capisce che Pinto da costa afferma che dalle loro ultime informazioni Jackson avrebbe scelto noi. Quindi sono le stesse parole riportate dai media italiani.



diavolo ha scritto:


> Quadrienale da 4 milioni netti?



Non riportano le cifre.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale.*



Se le cose stanno così allora è tutto deviso x ufficializzare tra qualche giorno


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

Ma non ha senso. I 35 vanno pagati tassativamente entro 60 giorni, anche se sono 32, gli altri 3 non possono essere legati a bonus.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale.*



Credo che sia già del Milan, mi fa strano la storia dei 32 milioni. La clausola è di 35 c'è poco da trattare su bonus o mica bonus e il presidente del porto è un taccagno.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale.*



32 milioni... il condor


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Credo che sia già del Milan, mi fa strano la storia dei 32 milioni. La clausola è di 35 c'è poco da trattare su bonus o mica bonus e il presidente del porto è un taccagno.



appunto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale.*





2515 ha scritto:


> Ma non ha senso. I 35 vanno pagati tassativamente entro 60 giorni, anche se sono 32, gli altri 3 non possono essere legati a bonus.



Il presidente del Porto potrebbe averci fatto un favore facendoci pagare i 35M senza la clausola, così da poter dilazionare il pagamento del cartellino e non esser costretti a versare tutto entro 60 giorni. D'altronde paghiamo comunque i 35M che vuole lui, non una lira di meno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale.*




Non credo che il Porto accetti, la cosa importante è che arrivi. Vedendo gli altri affari fatti dal Porto trattare con loro mi sembra impossibile.


----------



## franck3211 (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non credo che il Porto accetti, la cosa importante è che arrivi.



Date le parole del presidente credo che qualsiasi offerta abbiamo fatto sia stata accettata ed è questo l'importante.


----------



## medjai (15 Giugno 2015)

A Marca dicono: "L'operazione è ormai chiusa: l'atacante colombiano Jackson Martínez sarà giocatore del Milan per i prossimi 4 anni e percepirà intorno a 7 millioni netti per stagione"


----------



## franck3211 (15 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> A Marca dicono: "L'operazione è ormai chiusa: l'atacante colombiano Jackson Martínez sarà giocatore del Milan per i prossimi 4 anni e percepirà intorno a 7 millioni netti per stagione"



7?


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> A Marca dicono: "L'operazione è ormai chiusa: l'atacante colombiano Jackson Martínez sarà giocatore del Milan per i prossimi 4 anni e percepirà intorno a 7 millioni netti per stagione"



Ma non ci credo manco morto ma anche fosse vuol dire che fanno sul serio coi soldi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale da 7M netti a stagione.*





medjai ha scritto:


> A Marca dicono: "L'operazione è ormai chiusa: l'atacante colombiano Jackson Martínez sarà giocatore del Milan per i prossimi 4 anni e percepirà intorno a 7 millioni netti per stagione"



Si, notizia aggiornata.


----------



## medjai (15 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> 7?



Questo pensavo io, netti? Non ha senso... Sarà un errore, ma nella notizia se vuoi leggere è scritto. Non posso mettere il link.

7 sono tantissimi !


----------



## malos (15 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> A Marca dicono: "L'operazione è ormai chiusa: l'atacante colombiano Jackson Martínez sarà giocatore del Milan per i prossimi 4 anni e percepirà intorno a* 7 millioni netti per stagione*"



Ehhhh?


----------



## SuperMilan (15 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> A Marca dicono: "L'operazione è ormai chiusa: l'atacante colombiano Jackson Martínez sarà giocatore del Milan per i prossimi 4 anni e percepirà intorno a 7 millioni netti per stagione"



Sicuro netti e non lordi?


----------



## SuperMilan (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale da 7M netti a stagione.*



.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale da 7M netti a stagione.*




Stipendio enorme


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale da 7M netti a stagione.*



Effettivamente fossero lordi avrebbe senso visto che inizialmente si parlava di 3.5 netti


----------



## franck3211 (15 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Questo pensavo io, netti? Non ha senso... Sarà un errore, ma nella notizia se vuoi leggere è scritto. Non posso mettere il link.
> 
> 7 sono tantissimi !



Sarà un errore hai ragione. Non metto in dubbio quello che hai riportato


----------



## medjai (15 Giugno 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Sicuro netti e non lordi?



"7 millones netos" in spagnolo, si... Tanti mi sembrano.


----------



## malos (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stipendio enorme



Spero sia un errore, deve essere un errore.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale da 7M netti a stagione.*



Se le notizie verranno confermate anche in Italia, probabilmente questo era l'unico modo per battere la concorrenza delle squadre di Manchester. Ed è una grande notizia perché vuol dire che siamo capaci di reggere il confronto con i giganti d'europa.


----------



## franck3211 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se le notizie verranno confermate anche in Italia, probabilmente questo era l'unico modo per battere la concorrenza delle squadre di Manchester. Ed è una grande notizia perché vuol dire che siamo capaci di reggere il confronto con i giganti d'europa.



Su questo hai ragione ma poi tutti i giocatori che verranno ti prenderanno per il collo. Logicamente questi sono problemi di Galliani e compagnia, a noi non dovrebbe importare.


----------



## malos (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se le notizie verranno confermate anche in Italia, probabilmente questo era l'unico modo per battere la concorrenza delle squadre di Manchester. Ed è una grande notizia perché vuol dire che siamo capaci di reggere il confronto con i giganti d'europa.



Ho capito ma non è che puoi dare milionate a tutti perchè hai le possibilità. 
Spero sia un errore dei giornalisti spagnoli.


----------



## alcyppa (15 Giugno 2015)

Mi sembrano assurdi 7 netti a stagione.
Non li vale e non credo siano arrivati a darglieli.

Se si iniziano a dare stipendi così alti poi inizieranno a chiederci tutti delle cifre fuori logica.


----------



## Sanchez (15 Giugno 2015)

Triste che i campioni ancora ci snobbano, questi quì è ancora indeciso mah...


----------



## mark (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se le notizie verranno confermate anche in Italia, probabilmente questo era l'unico modo per battere la concorrenza delle squadre di Manchester. Ed è una grande notizia perché vuol dire che siamo capaci di reggere il confronto con i giganti d'europa.



Si, ma con questi stupendi dobbiamo avere i soldi per un bel po' di anni, altrimenti nel giro di un paio d'anni ci ritroviamo a dover vendere 3/4 di squadra..


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se le notizie verranno confermate anche in Italia, probabilmente questo era l'unico modo per battere la concorrenza delle squadre di Manchester. Ed è una grande notizia perché vuol dire che siamo capaci di reggere il confronto con i giganti d'europa.



Quello che dicevo anch'io...se davvero pagassimo certi contratti (oltre ai cartellini) sia a lui che a Ibra vuol dire che ne hanno di soldi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Si, ma con questi stupendi dobbiamo avere i soldi per un bel po' di anni, altrimenti nel giro di un paio d'anni ci ritroviamo a dover vendere 3/4 di squadra..



Non saremo costretti a far nulla, se offriamo queste cifre è perché la proprietà (composta dalla cordata di Bee e Berlusconi) è disposta a versarle e quindi a ripianare gli iniziali debiti futuri.


----------



## mark (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non saremo costretti a far nulla, se offriamo queste cifre è perché la proprietà (composta dalla cordata di Bee e Berlusconi) è disposta a versarle e quindi a ripianare gli iniziali debiti futuri.


Speriamo, certo che con un monte ingaggi del genere (se vero), DOBBIAMO vincere per forza!!


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale da 7M netti a stagione.*



Ragazzi fidatevi di me, non allarmatevi! All'estero sono abituati a mettere gli stipendi compresi di tasse. Non sono come qua in Italia che parlano di stipendi puliti esenti da tasse. State tranquilli. Cavoli ci sono troppo utenti agitati e isterici. Calma ragazzi, calma.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale da 7M netti a stagione.*



Per me sono tanti rispetto alle cifre inizali, ma in valore assoluto no. Uno che viene pagato così di cartellino prende più o meno quello stipendio, che è in linea con Cavani, Dzeko, e tutti gli altri.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale da 7M netti a stagione.*



Portare a casa, spendano quello che vogliono ma sono stufo.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi fidatevi di me, non allarmatevi! All'estero sono abituati a mettere gli stipendi compresi di tasse. Non sono come qua in Italia che parlano di stipendi puliti esenti da tasse. State tranquilli. Cavoli ci sono troppo utenti agitati e isterici. Calma ragazzi, calma.



Ma anche se fossero 7 netti l'importante è che venga. Tanto mica dobbiamo pagarlo noi lo stipendio.


----------



## malos (15 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> QUOTE=Il Re dell'Est;725046]*Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale da 7M netti a stagione.*



Ragazzi fidatevi di me, non allarmatevi! All'estero sono abituati a mettere gli stipendi compresi di tasse. Non sono come qua in Italia che parlano di stipendi puliti esenti da tasse. State tranquilli. Cavoli ci sono troppo utenti agitati e isterici. Calma ragazzi, calma.[/QUOTE]

Allora non scrivano netti, semplice no?


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2015)

Se abbiamo 7 mln da dargli allora ancora meglio, ci sta ragazzi, se vuoi un bomber da 30 gol l'anno queste ormai sono le cifre.
A Balotelli dai 4,5 mln l'anno, a Martinez sui 6 non ci sarebbe nulla da dire alla fine, 7 sono lo scotto da pagare per non essere in Champions ma stiamo tornando alla grande e questa trattativa, quando si concluderà, sarà l'esempio più lampante.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale da 7M netti a stagione.*



Io dei numeri mi disinteresso, se spendono cifre assurde ma vengono grandissimi giocatori, me ne frego altamente!
Non sapete da quanti anni aspettavo di vedere cifre esorbitanti associate al Milan, come quelle associate alle trattative City o PSG.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma anche se fossero 7 netti l'importante è che venga. Tanto mica dobbiamo pagarlo noi lo stipendio.



Concordo, ma per me non sono 7. Saranno 3,5/4 almeno secondo me. Ma anche fosse poco importa, come ben dici non paghiamo noi lo stipendio e l'unica cosa importante è che venga. In ogni caso c'è troppa agitazione tra gli utenti, ci vuole più calma.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

Se sono 7 mln netti puó restare li a vita ed aspettare chi glieli offre...


----------



## Victorss (15 Giugno 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> .





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale da 7M netti a stagione.*



Sette milioni sono uno stipendio enorme. Ma a sto punto non me ne frega, dategliene anche 8 al barbone ma chiudiamo sta pagliacciata.


----------



## Reblanck (15 Giugno 2015)

lol 3,5 con le tasse sono 7 è normal eh


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> lol 3,5 con le tasse sono 7 è normal eh



Sono *7M netti*, hai letto la notizia da quotare? 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale da 7M netti a stagione.*



.


----------



## koti (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale da 7M netti a stagione.*


I 7 milioni a stagione dimostrerebbero uno strapotere economico mica male, a livello delle altre superpotenze.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale da 7M netti a stagione.*



Per me sono compresi di tasse, il che coinciderebbe con quanto scritto fino a ieri dai vari esperti del mercato, ovvero 3,5 netti a stagione. Poi oh, se sono 7 netti, sono tantissimi, ma obiettivamente se balotelli prende circa 6 mln al liverpool uno come lui dovrebbe prenderne 9


----------



## Reblanck (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sono *7M netti*, hai letto la notizia da quotare?



Netti e Lordi sono differenti


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

Fino a ieri si parlava di 3.5-4 quindi credo che marca abbia toppato, e intendesse 7 mln lordi....


----------



## Doctore (15 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Poi oh, se sono 7 netti, sono tantissimi, ma obiettivamente se balotelli prende circa 6 mln al liverpool uno come lui dovrebbe prenderne 9


Solo gli americani o gli arabi andranno su balotelli
Scaduto il contratto con il liverpool ha finito con il calcio che conta.
Martinez poi è qualche anno che gioca bene in champions...lo stipendio di balotelli se lo meriterebbe alla grande.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2015)

*L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*


----------



## kYMERA (15 Giugno 2015)

Se dovessero effettivamente essere 7 mln di euro abbiamo toppato alla grande. Troppi soldi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*



Allarme rientrato. Sarà la volta buona per tutti?


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*



.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*



Ah adesso si è convinto ? Strano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*



Speriamo che questa sia la volta buona e di non ritrovarci fra qualche ora con l'agente che cambia di nuovo versione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*



Bene. I soldi portano grandi giocatori e fanno vincere.
Si vince solo spendendo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*


Domani lo stesso agente dirà che non c'è nessun accordo


----------



## il condor (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*



Come diceva Gerry Scotti, l'accendiamo????


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*



Comunque io sono scettico. Se viene pure Ibra, può fare bene magari. Ma da solo potrebbe rivelarsi un cattivo investimento. Alla fine viene da Portogallo...

Speriamo che non ci troviamo il Gilardino o Oliveira di turno


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*



fonte?
ormai di questo agente mi fido poco e nulla, dato che un giorno dice una cosa e poi cambia idea.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*



E ci credo, 7 bruscolini l'anno e voleva fare ancora la parte di quello che se la tira?


----------



## raducioiu (15 Giugno 2015)

Spero non si tratti davvero di 7 milioni netti perché per me sarebbe una follia.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale da 7M netti a stagione.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*


----------



## Victorss (15 Giugno 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> .





Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*



Fonte?? Questo ha un disturbo della personalità veramente..allucinante..


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*



Fra 5 minuti: "non c'è nessun accordo con nessun club, abbiamo altre offerte da Spagna e Inghilterra, il giocatore deve ancora decidere".


----------



## mark (15 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Fonte?? Questo ha un disturbo della personalità veramente..allucinante..



Per me è possibile che si sia preso una bella strigliata dal Milan!! Ci spero almeno facciamo vedere che abbiamo le palle..


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale da 7M netti a stagione.*


 7 netti???????? Ma non erano 3,5 netti? Scusate se questo è il potenziale economico di cui dispone adesso il Milan l anno prossimo con la squadra in champions si punta chiunque a parte Ronaldo e Messi e qualche altro. Quindi gente tipo Verratti è alla portata


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (15 Giugno 2015)

Bene, vediamo se il procuratore adesso cambia ancora versione


----------



## Memories of the Time (15 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> 7 netti???????? Ma non erano 3,5 netti? Scusate se questo è il potenziale economico di cui dispone adesso il Milan l anno prossimo con la squadra in champions si punta chiunque a parte Ronaldo e Messi e qualche altro. Quindi gente tipo Verratti è alla portata



Dai intendeva lordi


----------



## Schism75 (15 Giugno 2015)

Se continua così io andrei a prendere Higuain. Senza se e senza ma.


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Se continua così io andrei a prendere Higuain. Senza se e senza ma.



De Lamentis vuole 50 milioni e 50 milioni a quello per un giocatore che nei momenti decisivi cala le braghe neanche morto. Non si può far perdonare neanche facendo qualche film decente.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> De Lamentis vuole 50 milioni e 50 milioni a quello per un giocatore che nei momenti decisivi cala le braghe neanche morto. Non si può far perdonare neanche facendo qualche film decente.



Io credo che con 40 milioni, magari 35+5/7 di bonus si prende... Dicevo tanto per non farsi prendere per il bavero da questo


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*



ma allora queste dichiarazioni sono attendibili o no??


----------



## franck3211 (15 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma allora queste dichiarazioni sono attendibili o no??



Attendibili quanto le precedenti dichiarazioni di questo tizio bipolare.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Attendibili quanto le precedenti dichiarazioni di questo tizio bipolare.



eh già...comunque io in giro non trovo nulla su queste dichiarazioni


----------



## Black (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora Marca: secondo il nostro collega Sergio Fernandez, il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez al Milan si è concluso per una cifra di 32 milioni e una serie di obiettivi facilmente realizzabili fino a raggiungere la cifra di 35M che esigeva Pinto da Costa. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto quadriennale da 7M netti a stagione.*



7Milioni?? e a Ibra quanti ne diamo 80?

spero veramente si tratti di importo lordo


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> 7Milioni?? e a Ibra quanti ne diamo 80?
> 
> spero veramente si tratti di importo lordo



Per forza non può essere altrimenti....


----------



## Renegade (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*



Vabbé, ormai è fatta. Cifra per il cartellino un pò esorbitante. Secondo me vale tra i 25 ed i 30. Non di più, ma non fa niente. L'importante è che da 1,5 non si passi a dargli 7. 3,5 va benissimo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*


Sto qua è matto.


----------



## siioca (15 Giugno 2015)

Mi sa un pò di bidonata alla quaresma,spero tanto di sbagliarmi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vabbé, ormai è fatta. Cifra per il cartellino un pò esorbitante. Secondo me vale tra i 25 ed i 30. Non di più, ma non fa niente. L'importante è che da 1,5 non si passi a dargli 7. 3,5 va benissimo.


Non capisco lo scetticismo, fino all'altro ieri giravamo con Mitra e Spazzini. È uno che sa segnare in TUTTI i modi ed è un centravanti tecnicamente validissimo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*



cvd


Con buona pace dei rosiconi


----------



## Renegade (15 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non capisco lo scetticismo, fino all'altro ieri giravamo con Mitra e Spazzini. È uno che sa segnare in TUTTI i modi ed è un centravanti tecnicamente validissimo.



Lo so molto bene. Non sono mai stato scettico su di lui. Il suo arrivo mi era semplicemente indifferente perché pensavo che Ibrahimovic facesse reparto da solo e che tutti i fondi andavano investiti a centrocampo, reparto in emergenza. Ora è arrivato e mi va benissimo. Tuttavia la cifra è stata esosa come ogni trattativa con il Porto. Martinez, per quanto bravo, viene dal Portogallo a 29 anni, ecco perché per me vale sui 25.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*



Ottimo! Grande acquisto! Questo è una bestia ragazzi, farà sfracelli a prescindere dal fatto che ci sia Ibra al suo fianco. Daje che stiamo tornando.


----------



## neversayconte (15 Giugno 2015)

LOL ma quante volte lo abbiamo comprato negli ultimi giorni?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Lo so molto bene. Non sono mai stato scettico su di lui. Il suo arrivo mi era semplicemente indifferente perché pensavo che Ibrahimovic facesse reparto da solo e che tutti i fondi andavano investiti a centrocampo, reparto in emergenza. Ora è arrivato e mi va benissimo. Tuttavia la cifra è stata esosa come ogni trattativa con il Porto. Martinez, per quanto bravo, viene dal Portogallo a 29 anni, ecco perché per me vale sui 25.


Il Porto è comunque una società che ha avuto un rendimento in Europa da top club. Martinez è un attaccante di classe mondiale, questo quando vai a stimare il cartellino di un giocatore lo paghi senza dubbio. In QUESTO momento in cui dobbiamo rinascere è preferibile ripartire da certezze piuttosto che investire una cifra simile per un talento giovane (come ha fatto la Juventus con Dybala).


----------



## Renegade (15 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il Porto è comunque una società che ha avuto un rendimento in Europa da top club. Martinez è un attaccante di classe mondiale, questo quando vai a stimare il cartellino di un giocatore lo paghi senza dubbio. In QUESTO momento in cui dobbiamo rinascere è preferibile ripartire da certezze piuttosto che investire una cifra simile per un talento giovane (come ha fatto la Juventus con Dybala).



Ah beh questo assolutamente d'accordo. Avessi 30 mln andrei su Martinez e non su Dybala. Basta scommesse. I vari Clasie, Dybala, Tielemans ecc li compri quando hai già i campioni in rosa, non quando non ne hai. Detto ciò, ben venga Jackson.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*



Comunque delle cifre mi frega poco. Se poi per caso gli venisse in mente di smantellare la squadra, allora potremo tutti tornare ragionieri 



neversayconte ha scritto:


> LOL ma quante volte lo abbiamo comprato negli ultimi giorni?



Galliani sta laggando


----------



## Gekyn (15 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> LOL ma quante volte lo abbiamo comprato negli ultimi giorni?



abbiamo così tanti soldi, che lo compriamo almeno un paio di volte!


----------



## varvez (15 Giugno 2015)

Scusate ma le dichiarazioni di JM apparse adesso su TMW sono le stesse di stamattina?


----------



## mark (15 Giugno 2015)

varvez ha scritto:


> Scusate ma le dichiarazioni di JM apparse adesso su TMW sono le stesse di stamattina?



Penso proprio di si.. Dovrebbero essere le sue dichiarazioni per intero!! In teoria non ci dovrebbe essere niente di cui preoccuparci.


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2015)

Ma non si capisce, prima parla di nuove dichiarazioni, poi parlano di dichiarazioni rilasciate in zona mista dopo la partita... Ergo credo che siano quelle di ieri sera e non mi spiego perchè le ripropongano....


----------



## walter 22 (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*



Forse ha ottenuto veramente un ingaggio importante grazie alle parole dei giorni scorsi, ma 7 mln mi sembrano esagerati anche se francamente non me ne frega niente


----------



## Victorss (15 Giugno 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni"



Non so quanto può essere affidabile e se posso citarlo ma Pietro Mazzara a Radio Sportiva ha appena detto che non c'è nessuna frenata su JAckson Martinez e che Maiorino e il dottor Tavana probabilmente mercoledì partiranno per Il Cile per fargli fare le visite mediche.


----------



## Serginho (15 Giugno 2015)

i 7 milioni sono sicuramente al netto delle tasse, ossia 3,5


----------



## robs91 (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson Martinez:"Chiuderemo l'accordo con il Milan entro pochi giorni".*



Riporto le parole di Suma su Milan Channel poco fa:"Noi venerdì con l'autorizzazione della società abbiamo fatto trapelare grande ottimismo... L'inno non è l'annuncio ufficiale,ma un modo per eccitarci insieme visto che prima delle visite mediche non può esserlo.Dal momento che abbiamo saputo che Jm era ormai orientato per il si abbiamo messo in onda questo per farvi felici.Il Milan ha fatto tutto su JM,vanno sistemate le pendenze tra lui,il suo agente e il Porto".


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Riporto le parole di Suma su Milan Channel poco fa:"Noi venerdì con l'autorizzazione della società abbiamo fatto trapelare grande ottimismo... L'inno non è l'annuncio ufficiale,ma *un modo per eccitarci insieme* visto che prima delle visite mediche non può esserlo.Dal momento che abbiamo saputo che Jm era ormai orientato per il si abbiamo messo in onda questo per farvi felici.Il Milan ha fatto tutto su JM,vanno sistemate le pendenze tra lui,il suo agente e il Porto".




oddio....che roba è?...manco yp...


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Dai intendeva lordi


 È una cifra veramente esagerata, ma mi sono basato su quello che c'è scritto 



Serginho ha scritto:


> i 7 milioni sono sicuramente al netto delle tasse, ossia 3,5


 Ah ok. Cmq non è mio intenzione fare il tifoso-ragioniere ma era un modo per far notare che se spendiamo così SENZA la Champions, l anno prossimo si potrebbe fare un mercato epico in teoria 



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> oddio....che roba è?...manco yp...


 ahahahahah dannato soouma


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Riporto le parole di Suma su Milan Channel poco fa:"Noi venerdì con l'autorizzazione della società abbiamo fatto trapelare grande ottimismo... L'inno non è l'annuncio ufficiale,ma *un modo per eccitarci insieme* visto che prima delle visite mediche non può esserlo.Dal momento che abbiamo saputo che Jm era ormai orientato per il si abbiamo messo in onda questo per farvi felici.Il Milan ha fatto tutto su JM,vanno sistemate le pendenze tra lui,il suo agente e il Porto".



 io rimango dell'idea che ormai sia tutto fatto tempo sta settimana e si saprà qualcosa di certo.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (15 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Riporto le parole di Suma su Milan Channel poco fa:"Noi venerdì con l'autorizzazione della società abbiamo fatto trapelare grande ottimismo... L'inno non è l'annuncio ufficiale,ma un modo per eccitarci insieme visto che prima delle visite mediche non può esserlo.Dal momento che abbiamo saputo che Jm era ormai orientato per il si abbiamo messo in onda questo per farvi felici.Il Milan ha fatto tutto su JM,vanno sistemate le pendenze tra lui,il suo agente e il Porto".



Ma ci prendono per il q.lo? Altro che farci felici...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

*Milan Channel, Suma: Destro torna a Roma, Pazzini va in scadenza. Noi abbiamo bisogno di goals. Servono due giocatori che vadano in doppia cifra. Fermo restando che c'è una spina dorsale da ricomporre. Venerdì abbiamo colto all'orizzonte il si di Jackson e con l'autorizzazione della società, abbiamo mandato in onda il videowall. 

Ordine conferma: c'è accordo sia col giocatore che col Porto. Tuttavia Jackson deve definire alcuni dettagli con i portoghesi.*


----------



## il condor (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel, Suma: Destro torna a Roma, Pazzini va in scadenza. Noi abbiamo bisogno di goals. Servono due giocatori che vadano in doppia cifra. Fermo restando che c'è una spina dorsale da ricomporre. Venerdì abbiamo colto all'orizzonte il si di Jackson e con l'autorizzazione della società, abbiamo mandato in onda il videowall.
> 
> Ordine conferma: c'è accordo sia col giocatore che col Porto. Tuttavia Jackson deve definire alcuni dettagli con i portoghesi.*



praticamente non ha detto nulla di più di quello che sapevamo tutti....


----------



## mandraghe (15 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio conferma che a metà settimana gli emissari del Milan dovrebbero andare in Sud America per le visite mediche.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma che a metà settimana gli emissari del Milan dovrebbero andare in Sud America per le visite mediche.*




Dai questa è fatta


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma che a metà settimana gli emissari del Milan dovrebbero andare in Sud America per le visite mediche.*



Dopo la seconda partita della Colombia immagino.


----------



## Sanchez (16 Giugno 2015)

Che frasi da pervertito Sumaro


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

intanto 150 pagine dell'altro topic, piu 65 di questo, su martinez abbiamo scritto 210 pagine, ed ancora nessuna novità... non so piu cosa pensare


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> intanto 150 pagine dell'altro topic, piu 65 di questo, su martinez abbiamo scritto 210 pagine, ed ancora nessuna novità... non so piu cosa pensare



Pensa che, da quello che leggiamo da più fonti accreditate, su Martinez ci sarebbe l'accordo tra Porto ed il Milan per il cartellino, e tra Milan e Martinez per l'ingaggio. Residuerebbero ancora alcune vecchie pendenze tra Porto e Martinez, definibili. C'è parecchio su cui pensare.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Pensa che, da quello che leggiamo da più fonti accreditate, su Martinez ci sarebbe l'accordo tra Porto ed il Milan per il cartellino, e tra Milan e Martinez per l'ingaggio. Residuerebbero ancora alcune vecchie pendenze tra Porto e Martinez, definibili. C'è parecchio su cui pensare.



sicuramente non è una trattativa facile, non dico che sia una scemenza, anche perchè il giocatore è impegnato in coppa america, però è una telenovela infinita, voglio solo che finisca al piu presto... idem per Kondogbia


----------



## Konrad (16 Giugno 2015)

Noi siamo tornati da pochissimi giorni al "tavolo dei grandi". Prima si era relegati in fondo, all'angolo ad aspettare che passassero dalle nostre parti briciole (vedasi giocatori in cerca di ingaggio come di ossigeno) o porzioni di cibo da trattoria (vedasi giocatori che mai in passato avrebbero vestito il rossonero).

Con i giocatori top non basta avere grana, devi anche lavorare molto. In questo Galliani ci ha sempre abituati bene (in periodi di vacche grasse) ma un tempo il MILAN programmava da febbraio/marzo. Qui ci siamo trovati ad avere "pecunia" l'altro ieri e sappiamo che il nostro AD sportivo che non delega nemmeno una virgola.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

*Anche il quotidiano Record si rassegna: "Jackson Martinez firmerà un contratto di 4 anni col Milan"*


----------



## Il Genio (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche il quotidiano Record si rassegna: "Jackson Martinez firmerà un contratto di 4 anni col Milan"*



Certo che se alla fine non mi fa almeno 3 gol nelle prime 3 partite


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> sicuramente non è una trattativa facile, non dico che sia una scemenza, anche perchè il giocatore è impegnato in coppa america, però è una telenovela infinita, voglio solo che finisca al piu presto... idem per Kondogbia


Il vecchio topic è stato aperto meno di 10 giorni fa, non mi sembra passato così tanto tempo tutto sommato.


----------



## bmb (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Certo che se alla fine non mi fa almeno 3 gol nelle prime 3 partite



A me basta che me ne fa 25 in 38.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche il quotidiano Record si rassegna: "Jackson Martinez firmerà un contratto di 4 anni col Milan"*



Sucare please


----------



## Renegade (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche il quotidiano Record si rassegna: "Jackson Martinez firmerà un contratto di 4 anni col Milan"*



Ottima la scelta della durata


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche il quotidiano Record si rassegna: "Jackson Martinez firmerà un contratto di 4 anni col Milan"*



Dobbiamo aspettarci un'offerta di 40 mln dall'inter immagino... anche se per farla dovrebbero vendere tipo il 30% della società ahaha.


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo aspettarci un'offerta di 40 mln dall'inter immagino... anche se per farla dovrebbero vendere tipo il 30% della società ahaha.



  con 10mln netti di ingaggio.


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> con 10mln netti di ingaggio.



Certo, con JM che fa una scelta di cuore e va da loro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2015)

Non è detta l'ultima parola, bisogna visitare per bene i dentini


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è detta l'ultima parola, bisogna visitare per bene i dentini



Però dai se non ha avuto problemi Ronaldinho


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è detta l'ultima parola, bisogna visitare per bene i dentini



Preoccupazione naturale la tua, Splendidi Incisivi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche il quotidiano Record si rassegna: "Jackson Martinez firmerà un contratto di 4 anni col Milan"*



Vi sono altre novità ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vi sono altre novità ?



No, abbiamo accordo con giocatore e Porto, mandiamo a giorni medico e DS in Cile per farlo firmare ma dobbiamo accordarci con la Federazione Colombiana e col CT Peckerman che giustamente se ne frega del mercato e non vuole che i suoi giocatori si distraggano.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche il quotidiano Record si rassegna: "Jackson Martinez firmerà un contratto di 4 anni col Milan"*



.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche il quotidiano Record si rassegna: "Jackson Martinez firmerà un contratto di 4 anni col Milan"*





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vi sono altre novità ?



E' tutto fatto. Stanno solo trattando con la Federazione colombiano e ct per fargli fare le visite mediche. Il giocatore è preso.


----------



## mark (17 Giugno 2015)

Ste visite mediche quando le fanno? A settembre?


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Ste visite mediche quando le fanno? A settembre?


Gli staranno facendo un check-up completo


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (17 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Ste visite mediche quando le fanno? A settembre?



Sicuramente non il giorno della partita tra Colombia e Brasile


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Ste visite mediche quando le fanno? A settembre?



La Coppa America quando termina per la Colombia? A volte le risposte sono nelle domande.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Ste visite mediche quando le fanno? A settembre?



Ancora non si sa niente, sembrava questa settimana ma tutto tace. Bisogna sperare che la Colombia esca subito e che tutto sia MOLTO più chiaro.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

forza brasile!!!!


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ancora non si sa niente, sembrava questa settimana ma tutto tace. Bisogna sperare che la Colombia esca subito e che tutto sia MOLTO più chiaro.



Nonostante la Colombia abbia perso con quella scarsona del Venezuela è quasi impossibile che esca...i gironi sono 3 e le uniche squadre che escono sono le ultime di ogni girone e la peggiore terza. Quindi anche perdendo col Brasile,battendo il Perù arriverebbe probabilmente 3 avendo due possibilità su 3 di passare.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Nonostante la Colombia abbia perso con quella scarsona del Venezuela è quasi impossibile che esca...i gironi sono 3 e le uniche squadre che escono sono le ultime di ogni girone e la peggiore 3. Quindi anche perdendo col Brasile,battendo il Perù arriverebbe probabilmente 3 avendo due possibilità su 3 di passare.



probabile che le visite mediche arrivino proprio dopo la partita di stasera...


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> probabile che le visite mediche arrivino proprio dopo la partita di stasera...



Sicuro dopo la partita? Sarebbe strana come cosa...
Comunque fatto sta che la Colombia per uscire dovrebbe prenderle da tutte


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Sicuro dopo la partita? Sarebbe strana come cosa...
> Comunque fatto sta che la Colombia per uscire dovrebbe prenderle da tutte



non subito dopo...intendo magari tra domani e dopodomani. Poi oh, questa trattativa ormai possiamo considerarla chiusa mi auguro..quindi o sta settimana o dopo non cambia.


----------



## mark (17 Giugno 2015)

Io spero in due acquisti ufficiali entro la fine della settimana


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Gli staranno facendo un check-up completo



C'e' qualcosa che non convince nei denti....


----------



## Giangy (17 Giugno 2015)

Altro che due attaccanti, o tre, dopo il no del PSG per Ibra, Luiz Adriano da voci sembra stia trattando con alcune squadre Russe


----------



## franck3211 (17 Giugno 2015)

Per me le visite ci saranno dopo la coppa, d'altronde se si infortunasse gravemente potremmo far saltare tutto.


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Altro che due attaccanti, o tre, dopo il no del PSG per Ibra, Luiz Adriano da voci sembra stia trattando con alcune squadre Russe



Ecco capisci sta trattando con squadre russe quanto può valere uno che tratta per giocare nel campionato russo?? Lasciamo stare sta gente e pensiamo a 2 centrcampisti e 2 centrali, ammesso e non concesso che Jackson lo abbiamo preso....


----------



## Giangy (17 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ecco capisci sta trattando con squadre russe quanto può valere uno che tratta per giocare nel campionato russo?? Lasciamo stare sta gente e pensiamo a 2 centrcampisti e 2 centrali, ammesso e non concesso che Jackson lo abbiamo preso....


Si esatto, ma non è quello il problema, è che vedo che uno a uno sfumato i nostri obbiettivi cosi dopo un ora, vedi Ibra, Kondogbia, poi Luiz Adriano, ci vuole tutta poi che abbiamo preso Jackson Martienz


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Si esatto, ma non è quello il problema, è che vedo che uno a uno sfumato i nostri obbiettivi cosi dopo un ora, vedi Ibra, Kondogbia, poi Luiz Adriano, ci vuole tutta poi che abbiamo preso Jackson Martienz



Su Kondogbia ci spero ancora almeno fino a domani sera se è vero che domai parte per Monaco, poi comincio davvero la fase depressiva....


----------



## mark (18 Giugno 2015)

Contro il Brasile non è neanche entrato!! Bah non capisco proprio l'allenatore, in ogni caso meglio per noi!!


----------



## robs91 (18 Giugno 2015)

Se anche dopo la partita col Brasile le visite non si faranno i casi sono due: o la Colombia non da il permesso oppure l'affare non è fatto.


----------



## rossonerodasempre (18 Giugno 2015)

per me Martinez è come se fosse ufficiale, non si sentono più voci di interessamento da altri club, il perchè?? non c'è più nulla da trattare, ormai il Milan ha piazzato il colpo.


----------



## Renegade (18 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Se anche dopo la partita col Brasile le visite non si faranno i casi sono due: o la Colombia non da il permesso oppure *l'affare non è fatto.*



Non è fatto. Un'altra società avrebbe chiuso da settimane. Semplicemente secondo me si aspetta l'ufficialità di Bee. Fininvest non vuole anticipare cash.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

*Suma: "una trattativa è già fatta e conclusa, si aspetta solo di ufficializzarla" (chiaro riferimento a Jackson Martinez). Suma ha aggiunto che la Colombia ieri ha battuto il Brasile, rimane in piena lotta per passare il girone, quindi dobbiamo aspettare ancora. La nazionale colombiana a quanto pare non vuole essere disturbata.*


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: "una trattativa è già fatta e conclusa, si aspetta solo di ufficializzarla" (chiaro riferimento a Jackson Martinez). Suma ha aggiunto che la Colombia ieri ha battuto il Brasile, rimane in piena lotta per passare il girone, quindi dobbiamo aspettare ancora. La nazionale colombiana a quanto pare non vuole essere disturbata.*



D'altronde di Martinez nessuno parla più, sintomo che la trattativa è conclusa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: "una trattativa è già fatta e conclusa, si aspetta solo di ufficializzarla" (chiaro riferimento a Jackson Martinez). Suma ha aggiunto che la Colombia ieri ha battuto il Brasile, rimane in piena lotta per passare il girone, quindi dobbiamo aspettare ancora. La nazionale colombiana a quanto pare non vuole essere disturbata.*





franck3211 ha scritto:


> D'altronde di Martinez nessuno parla più, sintomo che la trattativa è conclusa.



Ormai si è capito che fino a quando la Colombia non verrà sbattuta fuori, non avremo la possibilità di fargli fare le visite mediche. Quindi mettiamoci l'anima in pace.


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ormai si è capito che fino a quando la Colombia non verrà sbattuta fuori, non avremo la possibilità di fargli fare le visite mediche. Quindi mettiamoci l'anima in pace.


L'importante è averlo preso a mio parere, le visite quando sarà sarà.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> L'importante è averlo preso a mio parere, le visite quando sarà sarà.



Su quello non ci sono dubbi, il giocatore è nostro al 1000%.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: "una trattativa è già fatta e conclusa, si aspetta solo di ufficializzarla" (chiaro riferimento a Jackson Martinez). Suma ha aggiunto che la Colombia ieri ha battuto il Brasile, rimane in piena lotta per passare il girone, quindi dobbiamo aspettare ancora. La nazionale colombiana a quanto pare non vuole essere disturbata.*



quindi fino a Luglio niente tesseramento, capirai che disturbo deve solo fare le visite mediche.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (18 Giugno 2015)

La Colombia giustamente non vuole distrazioni, per quanto mi stiano simpatici speravo che andassero subito fuori dalla Copa America ma hanno battuto il Brasile quindi mi sa che vanno avanti e ci tocca aspettare


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: "una trattativa è già fatta e conclusa, si aspetta solo di ufficializzarla" (chiaro riferimento a Jackson Martinez). Suma ha aggiunto che la Colombia ieri ha battuto il Brasile, rimane in piena lotta per passare il girone, quindi dobbiamo aspettare ancora. La nazionale colombiana a quanto pare non vuole essere disturbata.*



bene,almeno ha stoppato gli allarmismi che ci sono tra i tifosi.Sarà ufficializzato dopo le visite mediche,come da prassi.E sempre come da prassi dovrà venire a farle nelle strutture di fiducia del Milan,non siamo noi che dobbiamo andargliele a fare in Cile


----------



## davoreb (18 Giugno 2015)

si che grande disturbo! Jackson Martinez ha giocato 10 minuti in due partite.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (18 Giugno 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> si che grande disturbo! Jackson Martinez ha giocato 10 minuti in due partite.



Non è questione che giochi o meno, semplicemente non voglio disturbi esterni e fanno bene. Stanno giocando una competizione molto importante e tra l'altro sono una gran bella squadra quindi non giocano solo per partecipare!


----------



## Il Genio (18 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> per me Martinez è come se fosse ufficiale, non si sentono più voci di interessamento da altri club, il perchè?? non c'è più nulla da trattare, ormai il Milan ha piazzato il colpo.



Esatto, mi hai tolto le parole di mano


----------



## Il Genio (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: "una trattativa è già fatta e conclusa, si aspetta solo di ufficializzarla" (chiaro riferimento a Jackson Martinez). Suma ha aggiunto che la Colombia ieri ha battuto il Brasile, rimane in piena lotta per passare il girone, quindi dobbiamo aspettare ancora. La nazionale colombiana a quanto pare non vuole essere disturbata.*



Beh dai, mi sembra comprensibile


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Giugno 2015)

L'Arsenal è in pole sul giocatore, Wenger offre una cassa d'arance siciliane e 1 etto di bresaola fresca della valtellina i.g.p.. Il presidente del Porto gongola


----------



## Kondogbia (18 Giugno 2015)

Gandini a twitter just say that Martinez will be finished very soon

He say "yes when possible" when someone ask if we do medical soon

Also, "still working on the paperwork" 

Grande!!!


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2015)

Gandini ha appena detto che ci sono dei problemi ancora da superare, fra cui le eventuali visite mediche.

Io sento puzza di Atletico Madrid ora.


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Gandini ha appena detto che ci sono dei problemi ancora da superare, fra cui le eventuali visite mediche.
> 
> Io sento puzza di Atletico Madrid ora.


Giocatore nostro. Poche puzze ormai


----------



## kYMERA (19 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Gandini ha appena detto che ci sono dei problemi ancora da superare, fra cui le eventuali visite mediche.
> 
> Io sento puzza di Atletico Madrid ora.



Perchè tu credi non abbia già firmato?
Immagino che il contratto sia già firmato con valenza solo se le visite mediche risultano positive. Non è che lasciano tutto cosi libero a chiunque


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Gandini ha appena detto che ci sono dei problemi ancora da superare, fra cui le eventuali visite mediche.
> 
> Io sento puzza di Atletico Madrid ora.


Spero gli abbiano fatto firmare almeno un precontratto, altrimenti sono dei buffoni!!


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: "una trattativa è già fatta e conclusa, si aspetta solo di ufficializzarla" (chiaro riferimento a Jackson Martinez). Suma ha aggiunto che la Colombia ieri ha battuto il Brasile, rimane in piena lotta per passare il girone, quindi dobbiamo aspettare ancora. La nazionale colombiana a quanto pare non vuole essere disturbata.*





MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Gandini ha appena detto che ci sono dei problemi ancora da superare, fra cui le eventuali visite mediche.
> 
> Io sento puzza di Atletico Madrid ora.



I problemi sono i dettagli inerenti le visite mediche, con la Colombia che non vuole esser disturbata. Il ragazzo è stato preso. Ma con questa farsa delle lamentele non è che si può andare avanti all'infinito.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Giugno 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> I problemi sono i dettagli inerenti le visite mediche, con la Colombia che non vuole esser disturbata. Il ragazzo è stato preso. Ma con questa farsa delle lamentele non è che si può andare avanti all'infinito.



Ho forti dubbi sul fatto che sia stato preso e che si aspettino le visite mediche. Siamo solo noi a seguire così rigidamente la prassi?
Dybala sapevamo tutti che era stato preso: le visite mediche sono state fatte dopo un mese. Idem per tutti gli altri: Khedira, Zaza, Berardi, Rugani, Neto e Mandzukic.
Ma il Milan aspetta a dare l'annuncio dopo le visite mediche.
Maddai.
Diciamo che c'è sotto qualcosa che non va, via...
Che sia l'indecisione di Mr Bee, la mancanza di garanzie certe, l'attesa della concessione per lo Stadio, una manovra diabolica della Doyen, tutto quello che volete, ma il fatto è che navighiamo al buio.
Poi se vogliamo essere ottimisti a tutti i costi, diciamolo e non se ne parla più.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Ho forti dubbi sul fatto che sia stato preso e che si aspettino le visite mediche. Siamo solo noi a seguire così rigidamente la prassi?
> Dybala sapevamo tutti che era stato preso: le visite mediche sono state fatte dopo un mese. Idem per tutti gli altri: Khedira, Zaza, Berardi, Rugani, Neto e Mandzukic.
> Ma il Milan aspetta a dare l'annuncio dopo le visite mediche.
> Maddai.
> ...



Anche la Juve ha ufficializzato i suoi colpi dopo le visite mediche (è la prassi) e tutti i giornali italiani e stranieri danno Jackson al Milan, allo stesso modo di come si davano per fatti gli affari Dybala e Khedira per la Juventus prima che venissero ufficializzati. I problemi ce li stiamo creando solo noi.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Ho forti dubbi sul fatto che sia stato preso e che si aspettino le visite mediche. Siamo solo noi a seguire così rigidamente la prassi?
> Dybala sapevamo tutti che era stato preso: le visite mediche sono state fatte dopo un mese. Idem per tutti gli altri: Khedira, Zaza, Berardi, Rugani, Neto e Mandzukic.
> Ma il Milan aspetta a dare l'annuncio dopo le visite mediche.
> Maddai.
> ...


Mi sa che ti stai confondendo. Dybala e Khedira sono stati ufficializzati dopo le visite come da prassi. Jackson ancora no perchè la Colombia è restia ora a concedere la disponibilità del ragazzo. Non creiamo un falso allarmismo.


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

dybala erano due settimane che veniva dato per fatto alla juve e le visite le ha fatto molto dopo cosi come khedira..ed erano nei "paraggi"..questo qui sta in sud america con la sua nazionale..quindi il tempo ci vuole


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1904]franck3211[/MENTION] no copia e incolla


----------



## Black (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Anche la Juve ha ufficializzato i suoi colpi dopo le visite mediche (è la prassi) e tutti i giornali italiani e stranieri danno Jackson al Milan, allo stesso modo di come si davano per fatti gli affari Dybala e Khedira per la Juventus prima che venissero ufficializzati. I problemi ce li stiamo creando solo noi.



vero quello che tu dici sull tempistiche. Prima i giornali, poi dopo qualche giorno le visite mediche e si ufficializza. Però solo a noi capita di aspettare così tanti giorni? ok, poi la coppa america, ma è vero che di mezzo ci sono state pure delle dichiarazioni del suo agente, che sembrava insinuare dei dubbi sul fatto che ci fosse l'accordo.
Aggiungi poi che tutti noi dubitiamo sul fatto che il Milan dopo anni di magra sborsi una cifra (effettivamente esagerata) come i 35M e penso che i "problemi" che ci creiamo siano leciti.
Comunque mal che vada la coppa america finisce il 4 luglio. Non manca tanto.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> vero quello che tu dici sull tempistiche. Prima i giornali, poi dopo qualche giorno le visite mediche e si ufficializza. Però solo a noi capita di aspettare così tanti giorni? ok, poi la coppa america, ma è vero che di mezzo ci sono state pure delle dichiarazioni del suo agente, che sembrava insinuare dei dubbi sul fatto che ci fosse l'accordo.
> Aggiungi poi che tutti noi dubitiamo sul fatto che il Milan dopo anni di magra sborsi una cifra (effettivamente esagerata) come i 35M e penso che i "problemi" che ci creiamo siano leciti.
> Comunque mal che vada la coppa america finisce il 4 luglio. Non manca tanto.



L'agente nellì'ultima intervista ha detto che è tutto fatto col Milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

*A Bola riporta una dichiarazione di J.Martinez: "Sogno di giocare in un posto dove sentirmi bene: sia Italia, Inghilterra o Spagna"*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A Bola riporta una dichiarazione di J.Martinez: "Sogno di giocare in un posto dove sentirmi bene: sia Italia, Inghilterra o Spagna"*



Questo fino a quando non firma non dirà nulla, penso si fosse capito da tempo. E non vedo cosa ci sia da allarmarsi viste le 1000 conferme avute sull'affare.


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A Bola riporta una dichiarazione di J.Martinez: "Sogno di giocare in un posto dove sentirmi bene: sia Italia, Inghilterra o Spagna"*



Mi sembrano solite parole di circostanza, come anche Miranda che ieri diceva che è un giocatore dell'Atletico ecc ecc quando poi è stato venduto e lo sanno tutti.


----------



## Reblanck (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A Bola riporta una dichiarazione di J.Martinez: "Sogno di giocare in un posto dove sentirmi bene: sia Italia, Inghilterra o Spagna"*



Non mi sembrano le parole di una persona che sa dove giocherà la prossima stagione,spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Non mi sembrano le parole di una persona che sa dove giocherà la prossima stagione,spero di sbagliarmi.


parole sulla falsariga delle precedenti. Fatto sta che ormai non si parla più del giocatore per quanto riguarda squadre diverse dal Milan e questo è sicuramente un fattore importante.


----------



## koti (19 Giugno 2015)

Vi create troppe paronoie: il giocatore è già del Milan. Lo conferma praticamente qualsiasi fonte, italiana ed estera, tra cui Milan Channel, proprio ieri Suma ha detto che la trattativa è già conclusa e si aspetta solo di ufficializzarla. Il giocatore è nostro, non scherziamo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A Bola riporta una dichiarazione di J.Martinez: "Sogno di giocare in un posto dove sentirmi bene: sia Italia, Inghilterra o Spagna"*


Credo gli sia stato detto di restare sul vago finché non verrà chiusa l'altra trattativa onerosa, cioè quella per Kondogbia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Vi create troppe paronoie: il giocatore è già del Milan. Lo conferma praticamente qualsiasi fonte, italiana ed estera, tra cui Milan Channel, proprio ieri Suma ha detto che la trattativa è già conclusa e si aspetta solo di ufficializzarla. Il giocatore è nostro, non scherziamo.



la " paura " nasce dal fatto che questi sono 10 anni che ci prendono in giro.. quindi quando vedo/sento alcuni utenti nervosi.. li capisco.. io non mi fido neanche un po' di questi maledetti... 

quando vedrò il giocatore firmare allora ci crederò.. ad oggi i fatti stanno A ZERO ..solo fuffa


[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] e dai. Sai bene che l'insulto su internet è reato!


----------



## Reblanck (19 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Vi create troppe paronoie: il giocatore è già del Milan. Lo conferma praticamente qualsiasi fonte, italiana ed estera, tra cui Milan Channel, proprio ieri Suma ha detto che la trattativa è già conclusa e si aspetta solo di ufficializzarla. Il giocatore è nostro, non scherziamo.



Si e come mai il giocatore dice queste cose ? 
A me di quello che dicono i giornali non mi importa più di tanto...mettete le firme sui contratti e poi dormo sonni più tranquilli.
Ad oggi gli unici acquisti sicuri sono R.Ely e il rinnovo di Abate!


----------



## Reblanck (19 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> quando vedrò il giocatore firmare allora ci crederò.. ad oggi i fatti stanno A ZERO ..solo fuffa


La penso come te.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (19 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi questi ultimi anni di milan vi hanno distrutto, qualsiasi altra tifoseria del mondo starebbe festeggiando per l'arrivo di martinez, è chiaro come il sole che il giocatore è vostro, manca l'ufficialità ma mi sembra più una formalità che altro non capisco onestamente questo scetticismo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ragazzi questi ultimi anni di milan vi hanno distrutto, qualsiasi altra tifoseria del mondo starebbe festeggiando per l'arrivo di martinez, è chiaro come il sole che il giocatore è vostro, manca l'ufficialità ma mi sembra più una formalità che altro non capisco onestamente questo scetticismo.


Lo scetticismo deriva dal fatto che nessuna tifoseria al mondo è stata presa in giro come quella del Milan. Ora sono fiducioso anche io, ma non mi sento di stigmatizzare l'atteggiamento di chi, dopo anni di trattative fallite all'ultimo con le scuse più banali (malocclusione o il teatrino Tevez durato per oltre un anno...), dubita fino all'ultimo.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Giugno 2015)

Io ad oggi non credo sia stato preso per i motivi che tutti sappiamo (dirigenza di buffoni). Ai super ottimisti consiglio di volare più bassi per non cadere e farsi male troppo.

Ripeto, spero sia stato già acquistato, ma con questi pagliacci in società....il caso Tevez per illuminarvi.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ragazzi questi ultimi anni di milan vi hanno distrutto, qualsiasi altra tifoseria del mondo starebbe festeggiando per l'arrivo di martinez, è chiaro come il sole che il giocatore è vostro, manca l'ufficialità ma mi sembra più una formalità che altro non capisco onestamente questo scetticismo.



Parole sante!PAROLE SANTE!Capisco in parte lo scetticismo,ma non fino a questi livelli assurdi.


----------



## Gianni23 (19 Giugno 2015)

Credo che non ci siano dubbi sul fatto che arrivi, però qualche giorno fa festeggiavamo il ritorno di Ibra, quindi...


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Attenzione, sembrerebbe che dal ritiro della Colombia, Martinez abbia dato la sua preferenza al Napoli.
Ha detto che sarebbe entusiasta di poter insaccare gli assist al bacio di Valdifiori e che il Milan era solo una possibità, ma visto che i medici non sono arrivati in tempo, si è accordato con De Laurentiis.
Si preannuncia una nuova sfida di mercato Napoli - Milan


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ragazzi questi ultimi anni di milan vi hanno distrutto, qualsiasi altra tifoseria del mondo starebbe festeggiando per l'arrivo di martinez, è chiaro come il sole che il giocatore è vostro, manca l'ufficialità ma mi sembra più una formalità che altro non capisco onestamente questo scetticismo.



Premetto che secondo me il giocatore verrà al Milan.Ma c'è un però che è questo:in linea teorica, nei prossimi giorni, una squadra a caso(tipo l'Atletico che ha appena venduto Mandzukic)potrebbe presentarsi dal Porto,pagare la clausola rescissoria e offrire un contratto al giocatore vantaggioso.In questa situazione Martinez, che non ha firmato nulla con noi, ma ha detto solo un sì verbalmente potrebbe cambiare idea(e di precedenti clamorosi ce ne sono) e accordarsi con la nuova squadra.Non succederà nulla di tutto questo, però, finchè non ci saranno le visite e l'ufficialità, è bene stare sempre attenti e non dare nulla per scontato.


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Nessuno ha pensato che queste visite mediche si faranno dopo la Coppa così nel caso Martinez si infortuni (facciamo gli scongiuri) allora facciamo saltare il tutto?


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Premetto che secondo me il giocatore verrà al Milan.Ma c'è un però che è questo:in linea teorica, nei prossimi giorni, una squadra a caso(tipo l'Atletico che ha appena venduto Mandzukic)potrebbe presentarsi dal Porto,pagare la clausola rescissoria e offrire un contratto al giocatore vantaggioso.In questa situazione Martinez, che non ha firmato nulla con noi, ma ha detto solo un sì verbalmente potrebbe cambiare idea(e di precedenti clamorosi ce ne sono) e accordarsi con la nuova squadra.Non succederà nulla di tutto questo, però, finchè non ci saranno le visite e l'ufficialità, è bene stare sempre attenti e non dare nulla per scontato.


 [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] no notizie senza fonti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

*Suma ribadisce: "Peckerman non vuole lasciarci JM per un paio di giorni, necessari per le visite mediche. Purtroppo non decidiamo noi. Mancano gli ultimi dettagli tra cui le visite mediche per concludere tutto."*


----------



## Renegade (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha pensato che queste visite mediche si faranno dopo la Coppa così nel caso Martinez si infortuni (facciamo gli scongiuri) allora facciamo saltare il tutto?



Effettivamente se si infortuna in una partita prima delle visite mediche poi salta tutto, ecco perché dovremmo farle prima.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma ribadisce: "Peckerman non vuole lasciarci JM per un paio di giorni, necessari per le visite mediche. Purtroppo non decidiamo noi. Mancano gli ultimi dettagli tra cui le visite mediche per concludere tutto."*


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Effettivamente se si infortuna in una partita prima delle visite mediche poi salta tutto, ecco perché dovremmo farle prima.


No è il contrario se domani Martinez fa le visite e firma e poi si sfascia gravemente non abbiamo più niente da fare, mentre se si sfascia senza aver ancora firmato allora lo si lascia perdere. Logicamente le parole di MC mi fanno pensare che effettivamente la Colombia non voglia farle fare.


----------



## Renegade (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *No è il contrario se domani Martinez fa le visite e firma e poi si sfascia gravemente non abbiamo più niente da fare, mentre se si sfascia senza aver ancora firmato allora lo si lascia perdere*. Logicamente le parole di MC mi fanno pensare che effettivamente la Colombia non voglia farle fare.



E' quello che ho detto io:



Renegade ha scritto:


> _*se si infortuna in una partita prima delle visite mediche poi salta tutto*_


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2015)

E allora Forza Perù! Colombia fuori da sta cavolo di coppa, JM che ufficializza e si fa un pò di vacanze tranquillo prima di tornare fresco fresco a Milanello


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Giugno 2015)

A sto punto godrei se la Colombia viene eliminata


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma ribadisce: "Peckerman non vuole lasciarci JM per un paio di giorni, necessari per le visite mediche. Purtroppo non decidiamo noi. Mancano gli ultimi dettagli tra cui le visite mediche per concludere tutto."*



Ridicolo..non sta nemmeno giocando e non può lasciarlo andare 2 ore in un ospedale per fare le visite..mah..oltretutto così il giocatore sarebbe pure più rilassato..
Che noia queste trattative infinite...ah, nel frattempo la Juve ha chiuso Mandzukic in 6 minuti e lunedì farà le visite mediche..noi JM pare sia chiuso da 2 settimane (pare) e per fare le visite mediche dobbiamo aspettare un mese..


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ridicolo..non sta nemmeno giocando e non può lasciarlo andare 2 ore in un ospedale per fare le visite..mah..oltretutto così il giocatore sarebbe pure più rilassato..
> Che noia queste trattative infinite...ah, nel frattempo la Juve ha chiuso Mandzukic in 6 minuti e lunedì farà le visite mediche..noi JM pare sia chiuso da 2 settimane (pare) e per fare le visite mediche dobbiamo aspettare un mese..



Manduzick se lo volevamo lo prendavamo in 30 secondi, la società voleva mandarlo via e lui è contento di andar via e non è ricercato da squadre importanti, così si fa sempre presto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma ribadisce: "Peckerman non vuole lasciarci JM per un paio di giorni, necessari per le visite mediche. Purtroppo non decidiamo noi. Mancano gli ultimi dettagli tra cui le visite mediche per concludere tutto."*



Souma l'aveva detto nelle telecronache... ridete adesso prendetemi in giro che il prossimo anno rido io... ammazza oh.. aveva ragione almeno per quanto riguarda gli acquisti ...


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ridicolo..non sta nemmeno giocando e non può lasciarlo andare 2 ore in un ospedale per fare le visite..mah..oltretutto così il giocatore sarebbe pure più rilassato..
> Che noia queste trattative infinite...ah, nel frattempo la Juve ha chiuso Mandzukic in 6 minuti e lunedì farà le visite mediche..noi JM pare sia chiuso da 2 settimane (pare) e per fare le visite mediche dobbiamo aspettare un mese..



Mandzukic peró non ha coppe con la nazionale, questo va detto, resta pero il fatto che loro hanno preso dybala mandzukic e khedira, e noi Ely, rinnovato ad abate de jong e mexes... 2 settimane x martinez e ancora si rinvia, x vari motivi, kondogbia ci siamo adddosso circa da 10 gg e ce ne saranno minimo altri 10 da attendere... Allora qualcosa non va...


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Manduzick se lo volevamo lo prendavamo in 30 secondi, la società voleva mandarlo via e lui è contento di andar via e non è ricercato da squadre importanti, così si fa sempre presto.



Tutto vero ma intanto JM continua a rilasciare interviste discordanti in cui non dice chiaramente che verrà...lo trovo stano se è già tuto fatto..i continui rinii stanno infastidendo..sono 8 anni che non facciamo mercato, credo che chiudere de colpi sarebbe importante anche a livello di immagine e nelle successive trattative..


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Mandzukic peró non ha coppe con la nazionale, questo va detto, resta pero il fatto che loro hanno preso dybala mandzukic e khedira, e noi Ely, rinnovato ad abate de jong e mexes... 2 settimane x martinez e ancora si rinvia, x vari motivi, kondogbia ci siamo adddosso circa da 10 gg e ce ne saranno minimo altri 10 da attendere... Allora qualcosa non va...


Perfavore che se avevamo fatto i medesimi acquisti della juve stavate qua a lamentarvi che erano degli scarsoni assoluti, rotti e inutili. Qua parliamo di un attaccante di fama internazione e di un centrocampista tra i top in europa. Sono giocatori ambiti da mezza europa e non da wolfsburg, inter o squadrette così.


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tutto vero ma intanto JM continua a rilasciare interviste discordanti in cui non dice chiaramente che verrà...lo trovo stano se è già tuto fatto..i continui rinii stanno infastidendo..sono 8 anni che non facciamo mercato, credo che chiudere de colpi sarebbe importante anche a livello di immagine e nelle successive trattative..




Su questo si sono d'accordo, però per dire anche Miranda ha detto che è dell'Atletico e niente è deciso ma in realtà è tutto fatto.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (19 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ridicolo..non sta nemmeno giocando e non può lasciarlo andare 2 ore in un ospedale per fare le visite..mah..oltretutto così il giocatore sarebbe pure più rilassato..
> Che noia queste trattative infinite...ah, nel frattempo la Juve ha chiuso Mandzukic in 6 minuti e lunedì farà le visite mediche..noi JM pare sia chiuso da 2 settimane (pare) e per fare le visite mediche dobbiamo aspettare un mese..



A parte che mandzukic sicuramente non era molto richiesto se no col cavolo andava via a 18 mln , cifra con cui oggi compri un normale centrocampista, ma voi pensate davvero che la trattativa è durata 2 giorni? Quelli sapevano che tevez li salutava da almeno 6 mesi e hanno lavorato sottotraccia, mentre il Milan con bee ha chiuso da poco e non poteva certo prenotare martinez quando ancora non c'era certezza dei soldi.


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tutto vero ma intanto JM continua a rilasciare interviste discordanti in cui non dice chiaramente che verrà...lo trovo stano se è già tuto fatto..i continui rinii stanno infastidendo..sono 8 anni che non facciamo mercato, credo che chiudere de colpi sarebbe importante anche a livello di immagine e nelle successive trattative..



GIRANDO LA COSA: Ma se alla fine il Milan si tirasse indietro per una qualche ragione con il giocatore che aveva già dichiarato "Milan o morte" secondo voi non rimane col "cerino in mano". Dai su...fare i vaghi e gli ondivaghi serve a non smutandarsi e magari a rubacchiare qualche bonus extra in contratto.

Il Milan oggi paga solo la lontananza dal mercato che conta da troppi anni...il prossimo anno, se tutto va come deve, anche con cifre diverse saranno i procuratori che torneranno a farsi sentire per prendere i propri giocatori. Non si dovrà più andare a chiedere favori a Forte dei marmi


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Murillo (difensore colombia): Con jackson il milan sta prendendo un grande giocatore. 
questo dimostra che il giocatore è nostro dato che lo dice un suo compagno di squadra


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> A parte che mandzukic sicuramente non era molto richiesto se no col cavolo andava via a 18 mln , cifra con cui oggi compri un normale centrocampista, ma voi pensate davvero che la trattativa è durata 2 giorni? Quelli sapevano che tevez li salutava da almeno 6 mesi e hanno lavorato sottotraccia, mentre il Milan con bee ha chiuso da poco e non poteva certo prenotare martinez quando ancora non c'era certezza dei soldi.



Il problema non è la lunghezza della trattativa in se quanto il fatto che gli altri quando chiudono è tutto ufficiale noi invece dobbiamo attendere tempi biblici anche dopo che si è trovato l'accordo su tutto..vedremo con Kondo se sarà rossonero entro massimo una sett...


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2015)

Stiamo prendendo uno dei migliori attaccanti in circolazione a livello mondiale. Con il Bayern che ha Lewa, con il Chelsea che ha Diego Costa, con il Real che ha Benzema metterei noi con Martinez.


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Stiamo prendendo uno dei migliori attaccanti in circolazione a livello mondiale. Con il Bayern che ha Lewa, con il Chelsea che ha Diego Costa, con il Real che ha Benzema metterei noi con Martinez.



È già nostro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Giugno 2015)

Jackson Martinez al Mundo Deportivo ha dichiarato: "Henry è il mio idolo e sono felice dell'interesse dell'Arsenal, la premier è un gran campionato"


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Giugno 2015)

Mah, sempre parole al miele per altri e per noi manco una virgola


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez al Mundo Deportivo ha dichiarato: "Henry è il mio idolo e sono felice dell'interesse dell'Arsenal, la premier è un gran campionato"



Magari son tutte frasi di circostanza, ma secondo me qua di concluso non c'è proprio nulla, si saprà qualcosa solo dopo l'eliminazione della colombia (o la finale in caso ci arrivi) ma prima non si saprà nulla di nulla


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

vallo a capire


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo El Mundo Deportivo Maritinez avrebbe dichiarato che i suoi idoli sono sempre stati Ronaldo ed Henry spendendo poi parole di apprezzamento per l'interesse nei suoi confronti da parte dell'Arsenal che ritiene una grande squadra che gioca in uno dei migliori campionati.*


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo El Mundo Deportivo Maritinez avrebbe dichiarato che i suoi idoli sono sempre stati Ronaldo ed Henry spendendo poi parole di apprezzamento per l'interesse nei suoi confronti da parte dell'Arsenal che ritiene una grande squadra che gioca in uno dei migliori campionati.*



"Secondo" ed "avrebbe" notate bene le frasi. Sono solo chiacchiere del mundo deportivo. Come è giusto che sia noi tutti vogliamo i fatti e non le chiacchiere. Queste sono chiacchiere da bar.


----------



## George Weah (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo El Mundo Deportivo Maritinez avrebbe dichiarato che i suoi idoli sono sempre stati Ronaldo ed Henry spendendo poi parole di apprezzamento per l'interesse nei suoi confronti da parte dell'Arsenal che ritiene una grande squadra che gioca in uno dei migliori campionati.*



Nel momento stesso in cui firmerà per noi dirà che il suo idolo è Zaccaria Zaccardo!


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

Ahia... Peró puo voler dire tutto e niente, tipo se io sto x andare in una squadra, ma so che anche l'arsenal mi cerca ovvio che apprezzo, peró non vuol dire che ci vado... Ad ogni modo questa trattativa la vedo male, va tutto troppo x le lunghe, e martinez non conferma ne smentisce di avere accordi


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (19 Giugno 2015)

State senza pensieri.
Se dobbiamo fare le visite mediche, significa che il giocatore è nostro.
Non si fanno le visite mediche così, per caso.
Si fanno solo quando si ha l'accordo con il club ed il giocatore.
Diciamo che è solo una formalità necessaria prima dell'ufficialità.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> "Secondo" ed "avrebbe" notate bene le frasi. Sono solo chiacchiere del mundo deportivo. Come è giusto che sia noi tutti vogliamo i fatti e non le chiacchiere. Queste sono chiacchiere da bar.



In realtà viene riportata come dichiarazione diretta di Martinez.
Comunque anche questa tratattiva va troppo per le lunghe.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo El Mundo Deportivo Maritinez avrebbe dichiarato che i suoi idoli sono sempre stati Ronaldo ed Henry spendendo poi parole di apprezzamento per l'interesse nei suoi confronti da parte dell'Arsenal che ritiene una grande squadra che gioca in uno dei migliori campionati.*



Dichiarazioni preoccupanti. Anche se, come sempre, bisogna vedere se le ha dette di suo o se ha semplicemente risposto a domande di giornalisti inglesi. Se gli chiedono "Giocheresti nell'Arsenal ?" di certo non può rispondere "No mi fa schifo, preferisco il Manchester e il mio idolo era van Nistelrooy"


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni preoccupanti. Anche se, come sempre, bisogna vedere se le ha dette di suo o se ha semplicemente risposto a domande di giornalisti inglesi. Se gli chiedono "Giocheresti nell'Arsenal ?" di certo non può rispondere "No mi fa schifo, preferisco il Manchester e il mio idolo era van Nistelrooy"



...si sta perdendo troppo tempo.


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2015)

Trattative che sono ufficiali da settimane... e non e mai un bene.
Un conto e lavorare sotto traccia per mesi... un altro quando tutto dovrebbe essere gia tutto fatto e invece l'ufficialita non arriva.

E dico cosi sia per Kondogbia che per JM.


----------



## Fabregas (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo El Mundo Deportivo Maritinez avrebbe dichiarato che i suoi idoli sono sempre stati Ronaldo ed Henry spendendo poi parole di apprezzamento per l'interesse nei suoi confronti da parte dell'Arsenal che ritiene una grande squadra che gioca in uno dei migliori campionati.*



Comincia veramente ad irritarmi questo qui.
Ok che ancora niente è ufficiale, Ok che non essendosi nessuna firma non può esporsi più di tanto, Ok che vuole un certo tipo di stipendio.
*Ma a tutto c'è un limite*, non mi faccio prendere per fesso da un 29enne che ha giocato soltanto in Portogallo (...noto per l'altissima qualità del campionato...) 
Non vuoi venire al Milan? Benissimo va da un altra parte
Fossi in Galliani una bella telefonata gliela farei tanto per mettere le cose in chiaro...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sempre stato ottimista, ma dopo questa sera mi sa che pure sto qua col cavolo che viene. Mi sono stufato di farmi prendere in giro per cui do per assodato che è l'ennesima messa in scena messa in atto da questi meschini farabutti e ciarlatani.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Da stasera ho pessime sensazioni. Mi aspetto fantomatici problemi ai denti pur di non cacciare il grano. Al momento non hanno concluso mezza trattativa, ma solo chiacchiere.


----------



## sabato (20 Giugno 2015)

Sembra che stiano aspettando un nuovo pretendente, 
ma non arriva.
Che scusa trovare per mollarlo?


P.s. 
Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Per me questo è chiuso davvero, peccato che da solo ce lo sbattiamo in faccia.


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> State senza pensieri.
> Se dobbiamo fare le visite mediche, significa che il giocatore è nostro.
> Non si fanno le visite mediche così, per caso.
> Si fanno solo quando si ha l'accordo con il club ed il giocatore.
> Diciamo che è solo una formalità necessaria prima dell'ufficialità.



Eh si si sono tranquillissimo,fino a che non ci sono le firme può succedere di tutto.


----------



## Jack14 (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo El Mundo Deportivo Maritinez avrebbe dichiarato che i suoi idoli sono sempre stati Ronaldo ed Henry spendendo poi parole di apprezzamento per l'interesse nei suoi confronti da parte dell'Arsenal che ritiene una grande squadra che gioca in uno dei migliori campionati.*



Penso sia fatta ma questo personaggio non mi piace molto sinceramente... per noi msia una bella parola. Ma che senso ha??? Mah


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

*AS di oggi: l'Atletico Madrid entra nella corsa a Jackson Martinez, sarebbe il compagno prescelto per Vietto e sostituto di Mandzukic. Il giocatore avrebbe già espresso la sua preferenza per la squadra spagnola.*


----------



## Marcoimi (20 Giugno 2015)

Oggi leggevo che era interessato e lusingato dall'interesse dell'Arsenal, questo vuole un ritocco sensibile all'ingaggio prima stabilito tra il Milan e lo stesso procuratore del giocatore, comunque a me ha già stancato se vuole venire venga, altrimenti non ci faccia perdere tempo e si tolga dai piedi e, si accasi dove vuole, nessuno si taglierà le vene a vederlo giocare altrove.


----------



## Giangy (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *AS di oggi: l'Atletico Madrid entra nella corsa a Jackson Martinez, sarebbe il compagno prescelto per Vietto e sostituto di Mandzukic. Il giocatore avrebbe già espresso la sua preferenza per la squadra spagnola.*


Per quanto sia fortissimo Jackson Martinez e un top player di livello, non capisco tutti questi ripensamenti del giocatore, e dichiarazioni... infatti in caso che la trattativa salta, hanno pronta l'alternativa, con lo stesso nome di Luiz Adriano


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *AS di oggi: l'Atletico Madrid entra nella corsa a Jackson Martinez, sarebbe il compagno prescelto per Vietto e sostituto di Mandzukic. Il giocatore avrebbe già espresso la sua preferenza per la squadra spagnola.*



sarò un veggente,chi lo sa....Comunque anche questo è andato,bella roba.


----------



## Djici (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *AS di oggi: l'Atletico Madrid entra nella corsa a Jackson Martinez, sarebbe il compagno prescelto per Vietto e sostituto di Mandzukic. Il giocatore avrebbe già espresso la sua preferenza per la squadra spagnola.*





Pensavamo di fare uno sgarbo alla Juve prendendo Ibra in modo che non possono nemmeno prendere Cavani... invece loro prendono Mandzukic e l'Atletico si prende JM... tanto noi abbiamo Matri


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

Vedo gente preccupata che ce lo freghino quando quì il problema non è se ce lo fregano ma che se succedesse sarebbe solo la conferma che non abbiamo 1 euro...


----------



## Davidinho22 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *AS di oggi: l'Atletico Madrid entra nella corsa a Jackson Martinez, sarebbe il compagno prescelto per Vietto e sostituto di Mandzukic. Il giocatore avrebbe già espresso la sua preferenza per la squadra spagnola.*



 io non so più che pensare... se non malignità


----------



## Black (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *AS di oggi: l'Atletico Madrid entra nella corsa a Jackson Martinez, sarebbe il compagno prescelto per Vietto e sostituto di Mandzukic. Il giocatore avrebbe già espresso la sua preferenza per la squadra spagnola.*



ma non era già tutto fatto? mi viene il dubbio che hanno scelto di puntare su JM, perchè l'unico attaccante sul mercato con il quale poi potevano non fare le visite mediche a causa della coppa america e tirarla lunga per un pò


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> io non so più che pensare... se non malignità



"Quest'anno ci sono i soldi" (cit.)


----------



## odio23 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *AS di oggi: l'Atletico Madrid entra nella corsa a Jackson Martinez, sarebbe il compagno prescelto per Vietto e sostituto di Mandzukic. Il giocatore avrebbe già espresso la sua preferenza per la squadra spagnola.*



Anche secodo Marca, J.Martinez è un obiettivo concreto per l’Atletico...
una sola domanda: che fine hanno fatto Maiorino e Tavana?
prigionieri sull'isola di Lost???


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *AS di oggi: l'Atletico Madrid entra nella corsa a Jackson Martinez, sarebbe il compagno prescelto per Vietto e sostituto di Mandzukic. Il giocatore avrebbe già espresso la sua preferenza per la squadra spagnola.*





Djici ha scritto:


> Pensavamo di fare uno sgarbo alla Juve prendendo Ibra in modo che non possono nemmeno prendere Cavani... invece loro prendono Mandzukic e l'Atletico si prende JM... tanto noi abbiamo Matri


 Sarebbe clamorosissimo. Roba da smettere col Milan, col calcio, con lo sport. Disdetta Sky immediata. Tutti prendono chi dovevano prendere e noi rimaniamo con un bastone proprio lì. E no.


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

Qualcuno spiegasse come stanno le cose. Almeno questo.


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma sto topic si può anche chiudere finchè non arriva l'ufficialità, dai.


----------



## Marcoimi (20 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Vedo gente preccupata che ce lo freghino quando quì il problema non è se ce lo fregano ma che se succedesse sarebbe solo la conferma che non abbiamo 1 euro...



Infatti ci sarebbe da meditare su una cosa, se un giocatore preferisce squadre senza blasone, come Arsenal, con poco blasone tipo Atletico Madrid o con medio blasone come l'Inter, forse i nostri dirigenti non ce la raccontano giusta...


----------



## Kaw (20 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> *AS di oggi: l'Atletico Madrid entra nella corsa a Jackson Martinez, sarebbe il compagno prescelto per Vietto e sostituto di Mandzukic. Il giocatore avrebbe già espresso la sua preferenza per la squadra spagnola.*


Fino a quando non finisce la Coppa America della Colombia, questa situazione non si sbloccherà...


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *AS di oggi: l'Atletico Madrid entra nella corsa a Jackson Martinez, sarebbe il compagno prescelto per Vietto e sostituto di Mandzukic. Il giocatore avrebbe già espresso la sua preferenza per la squadra spagnola.*



Anche o jogo,quotidiano portoghese, riporta l'inserimento dell' Atletico.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *AS di oggi: l'Atletico Madrid entra nella corsa a Jackson Martinez, sarebbe il compagno prescelto per Vietto e sostituto di Mandzukic. Il giocatore avrebbe già espresso la sua preferenza per la squadra spagnola.*



Se ci fregano pure lui possiamo pure chiudere qua il mercato. Non verrà mai nessun giocatore degno... Tra JM e Kondogbia avremo un danno d'immagine enorme...


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *AS di oggi: l'Atletico Madrid entra nella corsa a Jackson Martinez, sarebbe il compagno prescelto per Vietto e sostituto di Mandzukic. Il giocatore avrebbe già espresso la sua preferenza per la squadra spagnola.*



tanto alla fine perdiamo anche lui...


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *AS di oggi: l'Atletico Madrid entra nella corsa a Jackson Martinez, sarebbe il compagno prescelto per Vietto e sostituto di Mandzukic. Il giocatore avrebbe già espresso la sua preferenza per la squadra spagnola.*



E a quanto pare sta rilasciando interviste in cui elogia altri Top Club non parlando neanche di essere vicino al Milan. Solo in Italia si parla delle famose visite mediche. Certo, venisse da noi all'Arsenal al posto di Giroud forse sarei pure contento e sarebbe un upgrade. Vediamo come finisce.


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Basta dire che il giocatore è già nostro o che deve fare solo le visite mediche perché altrimenti non parlerebbe in questa maniera.


----------



## beleno (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *AS di oggi: l'Atletico Madrid entra nella corsa a Jackson Martinez, sarebbe il compagno prescelto per Vietto e sostituto di Mandzukic. Il giocatore avrebbe già espresso la sua preferenza per la squadra spagnola.*



Tra l'altro a quanto ho capito basandomi su un estratto dell'editoriale di Suma, i soldi di Bee al momento non ci sono. Questo sarebbe il motivo dei continui slittamenti, ci potrebbe essere un accordo verbale o una prelazione, ma niente di definitivo.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *AS di oggi: l'Atletico Madrid entra nella corsa a Jackson Martinez, sarebbe il compagno prescelto per Vietto e sostituto di Mandzukic. Il giocatore avrebbe già espresso la sua preferenza per la squadra spagnola.*



il fatto che continuino a uscire ste voci la dice lunga su quanto sia chiusa la nostra trattativa. 
non è chiuso un bel fico secco, io finchè non vedo l'ufficialità sul nostro sito ufficiale non ci credo, è ancora tutto in stand by.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

io ho riportato per dovere di cronaca ma teniamo sempre presente che come la Gazzetta, il Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport sono tutt'altro che il Vangelo, lo stesso vale per Marca, Sport e As


----------



## wfiesso (20 Giugno 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Per quanto sia fortissimo Jackson Martinez e un top player di livello, non capisco tutti questi ripensamenti del giocatore, e dichiarazioni... infatti in caso che la trattativa salta, hanno pronta l'alternativa, con lo stesso nome di Luiz Adriano



luiz adriano vale un quarto di JM


----------



## wfiesso (20 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Basta dire che il giocatore è già nostro o che deve fare solo le visite mediche perché altrimenti non parlerebbe in questa maniera.



shhhh o ti dicono che sei un pessimista cronico


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

*Laudisa:Tentazione Champions. Il Milan rischia di perdere JacksonMartinez in attesa delle visite. Insidia AtleticoMadrid.

Aggiornamento Gazzetta dello Sport: colpo di scena si inserisce l'Atletico Madrid fra Milan e Jackson Martinez, Simeone ha offerto la maglia di Mandzukic (passato alla Juventus) questa settimana erano previste le visite mediche ma con l'inserimento dell'Atletico tutto può cambiare.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa:Tentazione Champions. Il Milan rischia di perdere Jackson Martinez in attesa delle visite. Insidia AtleticoMadrid.*



Passiamo da Ibra,Kondo Martinez al nulla totale.


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa:Tentazione Champions. Il Milan rischia di perdere JacksonMartinez in attesa delle visite. Insidia AtleticoMadrid.*



Non arriva.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa:Tentazione Champions. Il Milan rischia di perdere JacksonMartinez in attesa delle visite. Insidia AtleticoMadrid.
> 
> Aggiornamento Gazzetta dello Sport: colpo di scena si inserisce l'Atletico Madrid fra Milan e Jackson Martinez, Simeone ha offerto la maglia di Mandzukic (passato alla Juventus) questa settimana erano previste le visite mediche ma con l'inserimento dell'Atletico tutto può cambiare.*



Prima di sfasciarci la testa aspettiamo, fino a quando non confermano Di Marzio e Pedullà bisogna stare calmi, magari loro hanno semplicemente scoppiazzato (strano) da As.


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa:Tentazione Champions. Il Milan rischia di perdere JacksonMartinez in attesa delle visite. Insidia AtleticoMadrid.*



Mai na' gioia.


----------



## medjai (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa:Tentazione Champions. Il Milan rischia di perdere JacksonMartinez in attesa delle visite. Insidia AtleticoMadrid.
> 
> Aggiornamento Gazzetta dello Sport: colpo di scena si inserisce l'Atletico Madrid fra Milan e Jackson Martinez, Simeone ha offerto la maglia di Mandzukic (passato alla Juventus) questa settimana erano previste le visite mediche ma con l'inserimento dell'Atletico tutto può cambiare.*



Ma dai, non possiamo perdere questo... Non possiamo.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa:Tentazione Champions. Il Milan rischia di perdere JacksonMartinez in attesa delle visite. Insidia AtleticoMadrid.
> 
> Aggiornamento Gazzetta dello Sport: colpo di scena si inserisce l'Atletico Madrid fra Milan e Jackson Martinez, Simeone ha offerto la maglia di Mandzukic (passato alla Juventus) questa settimana erano previste le visite mediche ma con l'inserimento dell'Atletico tutto può cambiare.*



*Anche A Bola, con fonti sue, sostiene che il giocatore sia maggiormente attratto dall'Atletico Madrid, sia per il campionato spagnolo sia per la Champions League. Ora che l'Atletico Madrid ha ceduto Mandzukic può pagare i 35 milioni di euro della clausola.*


----------

